# House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen II



## Xael (Nov 1, 2003)

*Quertus Millithor, House Wizard*

"Get off me.", Quertus snaps to Krecil. He then ansvers Matron: "I don't think so, at the moment at least. I have no way of reaching the coin now so I guess I'm unaffected by the curse for now. And no, I only have one _Shadow Walk_, as I reserved an attack spell for the Mind Flayers."

After getting up, Quertus shoots an angry glance at Torellan, and proceeds to cast his last _Detect Magic_ to check the Cephalometer and the Illithid's body. He points out the magical items and parlays about the Cephalometer: "The Cephalometer or whatever it is, actually happens to be magical. And by the auras, I'd judge it to be cabable of *both* mind probing *and* dominating the person it's used at."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

It seems we made a good trade, after all. Ki'Willis says drily. Everyone, gather up your equipment. We can stay here no longer. Krecil, you are free to return to Menzoberranzan. I am confident in your ability to deal with our enemies there. The rest of us are going towards Skullport. Quertus, take us to a suitable place to rest at a safe distance from habitation.


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2003)

Krecil leaves the rest of the drow, saying that he plans to head back to Menzoberanzan to take care of any witnesses against House Millithor.

Torellan tells a tale about a scorpion that wanted to cross a stream.

The Scorpion promised not to sting the frog if the Frog would agree to carry him across the stream.

The Frog agreed to carry the scorpion across, because the scorpion would drown if it stung the frog.

Half way across the stream, the scorpion stung the frog anyway.  The Frog asked why before he died from the poison sting.

The Scorpron said, "Because it is my nature."  Then the scorpion drowned.


----------



## Xael (Nov 1, 2003)

Quertus asks other to get ready for his _Shadow Walk_ and gather near him. "I'm not actually familiar with any "safe places" near Skullport, but I'm sure we can find one when we get there."

After everybody are ready, Quertus proceeds to cast _Shadow Walk_ and lead them towards Skullport, stepping back to the material plane at somewhere moderately close to the city.


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2003)

The party makes it to a resting place without incident.  No encounters along the way or while resting.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 2, 2003)

Narcelia smiles at Torellan's story.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 3, 2003)

The Matron offers a prayer up to Lolth before sleep, a gesture of thankfulness at their sucesses over the last few days. Then she urges Quertus to make his preparations for tomorrow, reminding him that they need to get in and out in a single day and that they will need to travel incognito.


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2003)

The members of House Millithor return to the Shadow plane to travel to Skullport.  Donning disguises, they make a number of purchases without any incidents.  They then leave Skullport, returning to the place they had rested the night before.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 4, 2003)

Narcelia surveys her things dispassionately, glad to have gotten them but upset she hadn't sought anything else, seeing as her mother and sister both found some rather nice trinkets.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 4, 2003)

Ki'Willis Millithor, in the guise of a wealthy merchant, hands over the last of the platinum trade bars and takes the bought eqiupment from the wizard.
...So, our business here is concluded. Thank you and farewell. She turns and walks out of the store and gestures for her party to follow her to a nearby alleyway. After a swift journey trough the shadow plane, they once again find themselves in the secluded cave where they had rested. She turns, and adresses her people. 
 You have done well. Rest now, pray, and prepare yourself, for tomorrow we travel to Auramycos.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 4, 2003)

Narcelia nods to the Matron and composes herself for reverie. Before resting, she offers a lengthy prayer to Lolth in thanks for their success and in petition to be heard.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 4, 2003)

Ki'Willis wakes from her reverie and spends a quiet moment in prayer to Lolth. It's been a habit of hers her whole life and 600 year old habits die hard, even though her faith might be waning.

 Lolth's silence is not a mere test. Deities depend on the faith of their worshipers for power, and no Goddess or God would ever act against that necessity. It's one thing to terrorise and slaughter some of your worshipers to inspire greater faith in others, quite another to simply vanish and let your flock, and your power, disperse. Even if Lolth returns her strength will be diminished and the damage dealt to the Drow civilisation on Toril will take centuries to repair. Whatever fanatical terror she might be able to inspire in the remainders of her worshipers will not compensate for the loss of untold thousands of devoted souls. It is obvious to Ki'Willis, and has been for some time, that Lolth is not silent because she wants to be, but because of weakness. Whatever her fate, whatever her whereabouts she has shown herself weak. And if there's anything Lolth has taught the Drow it is that weakness should be exploited or expunged, hated, loathed and held in contempt, not worshiped or respected.
 But ancient institutions can hold a power of their own even though their foundations have withered away. The church of Lolth, the Matriarchy of the Drow, the entire social hierarchy that Lolth created are the underpinnings of Ki'Willis’ own power. Abandoning Lolth would risk too much, and old habits die hard.

Having finished with her prayer she dons the rest of her equipment and addresses the wizard. Have you _Identified_ all the magical items we found on Sarduel and the Illithid? Were any of the items of significant value or usefulness?
ooc: He would have had the time to do that the evening before, if he had bought the components for it.


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

Quertus identifies the following magic items after purchasing spell components in Skullport.

Cephalometer: 1/day: Dominate, Feeblemind, Mind Probe. 

Ring: Platinum set with ruby, Minor Fire Resistance (10 points of fire resist each round).

Ruby Slippers: Dimension Door, caster level 10, 1/day

Robe of Protection: +2

potion: of delusion (the drinker thinks he is breathing fire)

Silver Dagger with Star Ruby in its pommel: +1 flaming

Laral's Eyes: Eyes of Doom (not lenses)


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

After spending much of their platinum in Skullport, House Millithor spends the night in their hiding place.  The next day they head towards Araumycos and the Portal to L'Tarranen del Egluth.

Quertus casts the Shadow Walk incantation.

The now-familiar preternatural chill gnaws at your exposed skin, radiating from cold dust beneath your feet.

The cavern is a twisted mockery of the cavern you were in before.  Nobody else is here but the members of the party and the two mounts.

Quertus takes a step and he is suddenly fifty feet across the room at the exit from the shadowy cavern.  The rest of the party follows him at the now familiar quick pace.  You have almost adjusted to the fast pace that Quertus leads you on.

Traveling through a multitude of rough caverns and carved passages through upper levels of the Underdark towards Araumycos, not a creature stirs on the Shadow Plane.  

All members of the party are constantly aware that there is something innately deadly about the Shadow Plane, but no danger is appearent.  Just endless gloom and strangeness.

Until a large dark figure appears before Quertus with no warning.  A great scythe cuts down, and it passes through Quertus, trailing darkness of a different shade.  A cold wind whistles through the black cavern as Quertus turns pale as if the very life was leeched out of him by the Scythe.

After the Scythe passed through Quertus, the figure of darkness became Darker and More Menacing, as if it hungered for the living and was becoming more dangerous from its taste of the living.

Initiative
Party
Scythe-Wielder


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 5, 2003)

OOC:  Does Carcelon know what is is?  Kn: Religion +10
(I'm guessing 'Dread Wraith'...)


----------



## Thels (Nov 5, 2003)

OOC: Dunno what kind of creature this is, but if it requires Ghost-touch weapons, then Dariel is going to be very annoyed 

Not really knowing what the form is, Dariel moves around it, and tries to approach it from the other side.

OOC: Attack with flanking if possible.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 5, 2003)

Ki'Willis hovers towards the shadowy enemy, drawing her Rod of the Viper (+2 heavy mace), and attacks their foe.

(ooc: Knowledge Religion +12)


----------



## Xael (Nov 5, 2003)

Quertus lets out a slight moan as the scythe passes through him, and then tries to back away from it (if it isn't close enough to get attack of opportunity). If the thing is too close, Quertus will cast _Mirror Image_ to buy himself time...

"Could use some help here..."

OOC: Knowledge, Religion +11


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif had been silently hoping for a chance to test out his new gear, but slightly curses under his breath as this isn’t a mundane creature he had been hoping for…  He moves to the front rank but not close to attack, “Anyone know how to fight this thing?”


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

After Carcelon studies the creature for a moment, a blast of _Searing Light_ lashes out from the sunstone pendant on her forehead to strike at the wraith.  She then steps back so that Kilcif is between her and the wraith.

OOC:  Weird.  _Searing Light_ isn't actually a light spell, but has increased effect against creatures vulnerable to sunlight.  Score another point for WotC's editing team.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 6, 2003)

"Can you get us out of here?" Narcelia asks. She will release a spider from her Figurine of Wondrous Power and order it to attack Death.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2003)

"Let me tell you," Torrellan starts as he draws and throws a dagger at Death, "that this thing has no sense of fashion."
He then executes a flashy whirl as he draws another dagger and launches that one too at the undead. He then takes a pose ready to throw again when the magic on the daggers return them to his hand.


----------



## Xael (Nov 7, 2003)

"Hell yes I can, but that's not my call is it? But that thing is a bit too close to me...", Quertus speaks, before he proceeds cast _Dimension Door_ (defensively) and warp a nice distance away from the Wraith.

OOC: *If* stoneskin protects against incorporeal touch, Quertus will cast it (defensively) instead. It could protect or not, I'm not really sure. And how close do others have to be for Quertus to get us out of here?


----------



## Endur (Nov 7, 2003)

Quertus abandons the other members of House Millithor and vanishes out of sight in the proverbial puff of smoke.

Carcelon attempted a spell to cause a bright light to grow from her hands, but she failed in her attempt to create light in this dark, dismal place.

Narcelia uses her figurine to create a spider and send it after the Shadowy Creature.  One of Torellen's daggers struck Death for 9 points of damage.  Ki'Willis swings her rod of the viper and misses the Death.  Dariel misses the Creature with one of his swords.  The Spider appears to successfully bite the Death, but there is no effect.  Marckarius tries to calm his lizard mount which is bucking out of control and trying to flee.  Kilcif wonders what he could possibly do against a creature such as this.

Death smiles at Torellan.  Death ignores the other members of House Millithor, steps into the spot where Quertus disappeared, and seems to be concentrating on something.  

OOC: Quertus has to be within 20' of the others to pull them out of the Shadow Plane with him.  

Initiative
Party
Death


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 7, 2003)

If the Matron has any turning attempts left she'll raise her unholy symbol and rebuke the wraith.  The power of Lolth commands thee, bow down before me or face eternal unbeing!

If she doesn't have any turning attempts left she will send a _Message_ to Quertus.  Come back here and return us to the Prime.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2003)

"Death dear, black is so last decade, you should really consider something a bit more _lively_."
Torrellan keeps insulting the black menace as he propels his daggers at it again.

*OoC:* This is presuming, of course, that Matron doesn't rebuke it first.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Narcelia steps closer to the main body of the party in preparation for a hasty exit. She orders the spider to keep attacking. If the Matron's rebuke attempt fails, she will try: "By the holy terror of Lolth, I command you!" she orders, holding her holy symbol in front of her with both hands.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

_Death? This can't be Death, can it?_

For what it's worth, Dariel keeps striking his opponent on what he thinks are vital spots.

OOC: Fullround flank attack, taking 5foot step if needed. If no flank positions are available, full round attack.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif seeing that the creature is cable of being damaged moves in, but stays close enough to the main body for a hasty retreat, and swing his mace with intent to main or kill.









*OOC:*


Kilcif will try to do a full round of combat and allow Dariel to flank off of him…  That is if Dariel is interested in that.


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2003)

The Dark figure ignores the ineffectual attacks and focuses on Matron Ki’Willis.  In a female voice that chillingly sounds like the original Matron Baenre, the Dark figures responds to Matron Ki’Willis’s invocation of Lolth by saying, “As the goddess wills.”







The frightening figure bows before Ki’Willis and performs an obeisance the way a male would bow before a vastly superior female.  

The black cloak melts away, leaving two ghostly spiders that obey Ki'Willis' will (large spiders with a wraith template under the mental control of Matron Ki’Willis).  Matron Ki'Willis realizes that the nature of the Shadow Plane enhanced her ability to rebuke and command undead.

Quertus rejoins the party from where he was hiding in the darkness and the party continues on the way to Araumycos, this time with Kilcif walking in front to deflect possible attackers from Quertus.

After a few hours, Quertus leads the group out of the Shadow Plane into the Underdark once more.  

The stone of the underdark can not be seen.  The floor, the ceiling, and the very walls are the fungus.  Perhaps the fungus covers stone, perhaps this is a passage that has been carved through the solid matter of the fungus.

Bones of Orcs, Goblins, and similar creatures lie scattered.  Battles must have been fought here in the last few months.  A few miles later, House Millithor finds the Portal to L’Tarranen del Egluth.  

There are no guards and the portal appears in working order. The party makes defensive preparations and passes through the portal.

On the other side of the portal, in a cavern of worked stone, they are met by a welcoming committee of a noble drow warrior wearing mithral armor and several drow commoners.

“Welcome to Szith Morcane.  We have been expecting you for some time.  I am Kiernan Morcane, eldest son of Alisannara Morcane.  My mother dissolved L’Terranen del Egluth and renamed this place Szith Morcane.  

“Undoubtedly, you are tired after your travels.  Please refresh yourselves, and then I will lead you to the ruler of Szith Morcane.  She will answer all of your questions.”

The commoners are carrying trays of liquid refreshments and food.

Matron Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Carcelon, and Quertus notice that Kiernan is not wearing the house symbol of Morcane, instead where a house symbol would be worn around the neck, he is wearing the holy symbol of the Drow Goddess Kiaransalee-- the Lady of the Dead, White Banshee, etc.  A Goddess whose worship is prohibited in Menzoberanzan, Ched Nasad, Maermydrya, and most other drow cities.  

Matron Ki'Willis notes that although Kiernan follows all the proper subserviant forms of address to the members of House Millithor, that he does not seem intimidated or concerned at being met by so many armed drow.  As if he is certain that there is no danger that members of House Millithor or even random raiders from the Portal might attack him.  Almost as if he is totally confident of his ability to withstand harm from any sort of attack.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 9, 2003)

*Narcelia, elder daughter, clr 11*

When the figure addresses her Matron, Narcelia sucks in a breath. "Praise be to Lolth," she murmurs, and offers a ritual prayer to the Mother. The rest of the trip, she glances at the two spiders every so often, as if making sure they--a proof of Lolth's presence--are real.

When the group emerges from the portal, Narcelia looks around curiously. _What has this city become, to fall and be replaced? How bold they are to call another Queen. Won't it be a shock when Lolth Herself returns to punish them for their heresy?_ She absently pets the heads of her Scourge and waits for the Matron to set the tone of the meeting.

[Does my spider from the Figurine of Wondrous Power make it through the trip okay, or is it stuck in the shadow plane? It lasts for 24 hours.]


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2003)

The members of House Millithor know that House Morcane was based in Maermydrya.  While House Morcane was partners with House Millithor in L'Terranan del Egl.uth, the major members of the house lived in Maermydrya just like the major members of House Millithor lived in Menzoberanzan.  

The characters recognize the name of Kiernan's mother as being the name of the Matron of House Morcane.

The trading headquarters of L'Terranan del Egluth was a small community, comparable in size to Mantol Derith.  Perhaps 100-150 drow plus several hundred slaves.  The community has its own source of food and water, warehouses, its own fighting force, etc.

Narcelia's spider of wonderous power is still traveling with her.  

Matron Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Carcelon, and Quertus realize that "Death's gift" of two wraith spiders may have a double-meaning.  Perhaps they signify that Lolth's favor is still with House Millithor.  Or perhaps it signifies Kiransalee's ascendance and power, since the priestesses of Kiransalee prefer transforming creatures into undead.


----------



## Xael (Nov 9, 2003)

*Quertus Millithor, House Wizard*

_*Oh yes. Dead tired.*_

Quertus ponders the sudden change of the situation. He is not comfortable of being surrounded by people belonging to any other faith than worshipping Lloth. At least when accompanied by three of her priestresses...

Quertus waits for matron to decide their course of action.

OOC: In any case, Quertus *will* cast _Detect Poison_ before eating anything.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2003)

Torrellan walks over to the tray of food and looks what there is before grapping anything.
"Yes, we are quite tired, _dead_ tired to be precise. 
But Kiernan, tell me, what's the latest fashion trend in Szith Morcane? I wouldn't want to be caught unfashionably dressed when we are presented to the master of such a wonderful place."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 9, 2003)

Narcelia looks at the spiders closely, trying to figure out if they feel any affinity to the new location. She shakes her head slightly, irritated with herself. She will then turn back to the Morcane party and await her Matron's orders.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2003)

As the wraith dissolves into a pair of spiders, a look of curiosity passes
across Carcelon's face. "_Interesting, I've never seen that happen
before.  I wonder what it means?_"

Once everyone has had a chance to catch their breath from the battle, 
Carcelon will inspect Quertus' wound.  Then, while chanting a prayer in 
Abyssal, she sprinkles a pinch of diamond dust across the wound, healing
the damage.

After healing Quertus, Carcelon refreshes the _Restoration_ with one
of her _Pearls_

OOC:  Cast _Restoration_ on Quertus.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 9, 2003)

The Shadow Plane

The Matron allows her lips to curve slightly in an imperious smile as Death bows down before her. Showing nothing on the surface she's startled by hearing the voice of old Matron Baenre issuing from the wraith. _Quite a coincidence this, that her slayers allowed her to rise again, that she appeared before me just as I started to doubt and that she turned into those forms. A sign? Possibly, but from where, and what does it mean?_
--
L’Tarranen del Egluth.  

She looks around, a faint look of distaste evident on her features._ So, this is it. I doubt they will surrender what they have stolen from us willingly. Other measures will have to be taken._ While wiping her hands on a warm towel she studies the soldier and his symbol. _It seems he wants us to beileve that he puts his Diety above his House, I wonder where his true loyalties lie. This is an interesting situation, one I'm certain we can exploit._

Take us to your mistress.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif finds himself relieved to be back in the Underdark and he vows quietly to himself that his days of traveling via shadow walk are done after this contract is up.  He suspicious of this new group of drow but this isn’t unusually as he’s suspicious of all drow.  Kilcif will keep close to the Matron and with the reputation that this group has developed he would feel foolish not to.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2003)

Kiernan responds to Torellan's question regarding fashion.  "The fashion color of choice is black.  However, black alone isn't sufficient."

With a sudden move, Kiernan grabs the arm of a drow male commoner and picking up a knife from a plate of meats and cheeses, cuts off the commoner's hand with supernatural strength and speed.

The commoner begins to shriek and flail around and blood goes in several directions.  The other commoners look very frightened, but ignore the hapless victim.  They are obviously concerned about their future fate, but too cowed to object or interfere.

Kiernan ties a piece of string around the fingers of the hand and offers the object to Torellan.

"The holy symbol of Kiransalee.  A severed hand of a drow.  It is the height of fashion in Szith Morcane."






Staring at Kiernan Morcane, you realize that the presence of blood has caused a feral change to go over his body.  His mouth has developed fangs, his eyes are red, and his hands are savage claws.  

Kiernan is obviously a drow vampire.  Matron Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Carcelon, and Quertus know that unlike the worshippers of Lolth, the worshippers of Kiaransalee often voluntarily embrace undeath.  Or those unwilling to worship Kiaransallee in life are converted by force, and begin their worship of Kiaransalee after their death.

Edit: Kiernan says this while offering the hand to Torellan, but his eyes are on Matron Ki'Willis to watch how she reacts.

The party is currently standing in a cavern that is a long hallway to the main area of what is now called Szith Morcane and was once the headquarters of L'Tarranen del Egluth.  Matron Ki'Willis remembers that this hallway leads into a web-filled gorge, similar to the gorge they were in when they fled Menzoberanzan, yet this tunnel leads them in near the top of the gorge.  They will have to descend using levitation through the web filled gorge to reach the occupied caverns.  Matron Ki'Willis remembers that the Spider who built the web was trained by the Priestesses of Lolth to not attack drow.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2003)

"Uhm, yes... I guess red is also a fashion color?"
Torrellan holds the severed member from the string and looks at it.
"Is it also part of the trend that the member be fresh? I'm not particularly interested in moistening my clothes, especially in something that hardens when it dries."

_And starts stinking,_ he adds to himself.


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Carcelon, and Quertus know the following about the Goddess Kiaransalee.

A chaotic evil drow goddess, she is rumored to be a mortal that ascended to a divine being by slaying and re-animating the entire population of another plane.  Her titles include: The White Banshee, the Lady of the Dead, the Revenancer, and the Vengeful Banshee.  Her divine portfolios included Revenge and Undead.  Her worshippers tend to form secret cults within dark elf communities.   

Quertus also knows that in recent years, Kiaransalee has been quite active in attempting to seize power from other deities in the Abyss.  She slew the Demon Lord Orcus in the Abyss and claimed his control over the undead for her own.  Orcus was resurrected through the efforts of his followers and the two divine beings are at war (although Kiaransalee is definitely more powerful than the Demon Lord Orcus).


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 10, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> "The holy symbol of Kiransalee.  A severed hand of a drow.  It is the height of fashion in Szith Morcane."
> 
> Edit: Kiernan says this while offering the hand to Torellan, but his eyes are on Matron Ki'Willis to watch how she reacts.




Ki'Willis smiles,  I've found that the hands of my slaves are generally more useful attached to their wrists. Mutilation is a rather inefficient method of punishment, though the symbolism is... interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Thels (Nov 10, 2003)

_What? Are these people insane? This is no way to prove the survivability of one's house! I'm not gonna let anyone force me to wear that 'symbol', let alone let my hands be used as symbols! Going here was a bad move._

Dariel's eyes flash around nervously, taking a peek at the food as well. Totally at unease with the scene, he keeps his hands to his blades, trying to keep an eye on the entire situation.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 10, 2003)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia avoids a physical reaction, but one of her snake's heads rears a little and hisses faintly when the male cuts off the other's hand. When she sees the effect of the blood, her lip curls slightly in disgust and she moves forward a step, to stand beside and just behind the Matron, a proper show of subservience and also a better position in case of a betrayal of some sort.

She has not, and does not, eat or drink what has been offered to the party.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2003)

In the end, Torrellan decides to hand the hand back to Kiernan.
"I think I'll just have to suck it up and pass this trend. I like to have a unique _touch_ to my style anyway..."
The flamboyant secondboy then strolls back to stand among the others in a properly respectful place in relation to those of higher station among his House. Of course, that doesn't stop him from making sure he looks at least as good as Matron Mother. He adjusts his hat to a proper angle and makes sure the folds of his _piwafwi_ are in the right places. 

And makes sure that all of the 10 daggers he has placed on his person are easily accessible.


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2003)

A look of disappointment crosses Kiernan's face when the amulet is returned.  He glances at the faces of the PCs to see if anyone else is interested in the amulet.

The one-handed servant is still shrieking.  Another drow commoner has bandaged the wound and cauterized it with a flaming torch to reduce the chance of the servant bleeding to death.  The servants are so subdued and obedient that Matron Ki'Willis realizes that all of the servants are "dominated."

Unless someone else expresses an interest in it, Kiernan will hang the bloody amulet around the neck of the one-handed servant.  The servant will scream and start running away from the portal.  

With a laugh, Kiernan will lead the now-refreshed party towards the main canyon of Szith Morcane.

The tunnel opens up at the top of a gorge.  In the darkness far below, you can hear the sound of the underground river that dug out the gorge.  A great web fills the gorge.  Directly above you, you see what appears to be a chute leading up towards the surface.  

Dariel spots a gargantuan spider lurking in the web.  The spider is pitch black except for its red glowing eyes.  It reminds Dariel not of a natural spider, but of one of the spider-creatures that the Priestesses summon from the Abyss. 

A guard steps out of the shadows, bows towards Kiernan, and hand signals that the servant fell over the cliff, but there was no splash.  The guard's livery is a white tabard with leering black skulls.  

Matron Ki'Willis, Quertus, and Narcelia remember that the livery of House Morcane was a black tabard with a silver spiderweb insignia.  Looking at Kiernan's clothing, you can see where the silver spiderweb insignia in honor of Lolth had been torn from his clothing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif, not liking what he is seeing and hearing will keep his distance from the new drow…  He’ll move closer the Matron but will try to place himself where he can go on the offensive if need be.









*OOC:*


Kilcif too will avoid the food and drink…


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

The members of House Millithor levitate down the Web filled canyon.  After descending three hundred feet, Kiernan stops before the sheer face and pushes his hand through the solid wall.  ”Follow me.”  Kiernan Morcane moves right through the wall.

Passing through the wall, the members of House Millithor find themselves in a guard room defended by five drow guards wearing uniforms of a white tabard covered by skulls.  There are three exits from the room, one to the left, one to the right, and one upwards through a web filled chute.  Matron Ki’Willis remembers that the web-filled chute leads to a Shrine to Lolth, the other two exits lead to the administrative offices and quarters for L’Tarranen del Egluth.  

Quertus recognized the magical effect that the members of House Millithor passed through as a combination of several spell effects: Mordenkainen’s Private Sanctum, Forbiddance, and Unhallow.  

The guards insist upon watching their animals, including Dariel’s Cavvekan, Carcelon’s unicorn, and Marckarius’s riding lizard.  There is some confusion amongst the guards as to whether Kilcif qualifies as an animal, but Kiernan permits Kilcif to continue with the members of House Millithor.  The guards make no objection to the Wraith Spiders traveling wiht the party, and the guards do not appear to be startled by the presence of wraith spiders.

Kiernan leads the party through another guard post where five more drow guards are stationed.  Ahead are a pair of double doors leading deeper into the complex and in the distance another guard post can be seen that is manned by several drow guards.

Kiernan walks up to a pair of large double doors.  Two more guards in the white tabard uniforms open the doors.  Kiernan leads the members of House Millithor into what is obviously an audience hall, forty feet deep and sixty feet wide.  Enormous, lurid tapestries featuring grisly deaths and walking corpses line most of the walls of this large room.  

A female drow elf sits upon the large throne facing the double doors.  Other nobles stand around in the room.  Everyone watches the members of House Millithor enter.

Kiernan leads the party towards the elf sitting on the throne.  A bodyguard wearing a black Mithral Breastplate, a face concealing helm, and carrying a two headed flail stands beside the throne. 

A group of four male drow wizards (one of them obviously a Lich) stands on your right watching your entrance.    Matron Ki’Willis and Quertus recognize one of the wizards: Solom Ned’razak, the archmage of L’Terranen del Egluth and the mentor of Quertus’s older brother Eilos.  Eilos is not present in the group of wizards.

On the left side are two drow males who look very similar to Kiernan (brothers or cousins) and are also obviously infected with vampirism.  There are also three closely related drow females (sisters or cousins), one of whom appears to be a vampire.  All five drow nobles on the left are wearing holy symbols of Kiaransalee, although you are not certain that the male drow are members of the same family as the female drow.

Kiernan does a full obeisance before the figure on the throne and calls out in a voice that fills the room, ”Mother, I have brought Matron Ki’Willis of Qu’ellar Millithor and other nobles and servants of her house.” .  

The eerie, impassive woman upon the throne does not immediately react to the presence of the members of House Millithor.  Matron Ki'Willis does not see the scheming Matron of House Morcane that she remembered, instead she sees a female drow with no skin or fat, just muscles over the skeleton.  Blood oozes down upon the throne, hissing as it scorches the cloth seat. 

Kiernan’s Mother shifts her gaze towards the members of House Millithor.  Dariel reacts in shock and cowers to the back of the group.  The skinless drow female stares at the members of House Millithor.

Matron Ki’Willis can sense the negative energy in this room and suspects that the drow woman on the throne is also undead.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 11, 2003)

Narcelia ignores the male when he offers the hand around the party. Now in addition to her disgust, she begins to feel curious about the new drow and their worship of Kiransalee. _I wonder what purpose they serve in Lolth's order. She permits the other gods to survive for some reason. Or,_ she contemplates with a flash of heretical thought, _could it really be true that the Spider Queen is weak?_ She levitates easily through the canyon as she thinks.

To herself, she mocks the impressive showiness of the stone wall entrance, but her feelings are stopped abruptly when the party enters the room. _There are too many, we will all die._ Her thoughts buzz around her mind in fear for a moment. Her face is a mask of blank shock until she controls herself. _They would have killed us by now, and the Matron surely will talk us out of any situation._ She does not make obeisance to the other Matron, and looks to Ki’Willis for guidance and support. Narcelia's snake heads are strangely muted, hanging almost limply.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif studies the chamber and its occupants, both his potently allies and his potently enemies, with a cold expression and even a well collected mind.  He had been in similar situations before though as he thinks about it maybe not one as direr, but he finds himself strangely feeling more confident about this encounter than he did with the wraith they encountered upon the strange plane they always seem to travel on.  His thoughts are a mix of things as he waits and sees how the two sides will act, _Maybe I should have asked for more, but I guess it doesn’t matter as I still wouldn’t have had any way to spend it.  At least it’s real dirt we stand on and I don’t need to depend upon the rest of them for my survival…  Though they will need to cause a diversion for me…_ 

As his beady red eyes travels over his companions he notices the rather subdued nature of the Narcelia, or at least that’s what he thinks her name is as he had never really tried to learn any of them other than the Matron's. _Easy lady this is no time to show weakness and showing weakness is going to get us killed…_ 

Kilcif shifts his weight in her direction hoping that it will help her demeanor while his mind drifts back to his plan…  _Though I doubt their diversion will give me enough time to scale up and out of here…  I wonder if any of my companions can fly…_ 

Disgusted at his thoughts and his dependents upon his companions he turns his attention to the two groups and steadies his hand for combat while anger starts to build deep within him.


----------



## Thels (Nov 11, 2003)

OOC: Used message from the brooch to notify Quertus about the spider.

Dariel looks away from the woman on the throne as he scuffles to the back of the group. _Undead? Certainly not my profession. I hope the Matron can talk herself out of this one, though I doubt it. Seems like wherever we go, we meet resistance. Why is Lolth doing this to us? A test? Or did House Millithor fail her at some point?_


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 11, 2003)

The Matron walks slowly towards the living corpse on the throne. Her every graceful movement speaks of calm, natural authority. Her face is schooled to perfect serenity, the small confident smile that rests comfortably on her lips only serves to emphasise her cold beauty. She ruthlessly crushes any insecurity she might have felt, concentrating on the task at hand, and of getting them out of there alive. _Be calm and assertive, make them believe you have more power at your disposal than you do. A certain measure of arrogance will be necessary, but don't back her into a corner without presenting a viable way out._
Matron Morcane I presume? You have changed since my last meeting with you, but truly you are as lovely as ever.  She stands a polite distance from the throne and looks gracefully from side to side of the front of the hall.  And your decorations... how noveau! I have only been away from civilisation for a handful of days. The trends do pass quickly these days, in fashion as well as in politics. May I inquire as to where your current allegiance lies? And your intentions regarding L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 11, 2003)

Torrellan is very frustrated at himself for not preparing a _prestidigitation_ spell, it would've taken care of changing his vividly colored outfit to a more fitting dark color. He makes a mental note to remember preparing one at the first chance possible.

As they pass the guards, Torrellan's lips move into a slight smile for a moment: all the guards are at least corporeal, fitting targets for his daggers.

The flamboyant secondboy makes a deep bow, removing his hat in the process, to the Matron of House Morcane as they are presented to her. As he straightens himself, he flashes a charming smile at the rest of ladies present.


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

The woman on the throne listens to every word uttered by Matron Ki'Willis, her eyes focused on Matron Ki'Willis, but she does not respond.

Instead, harsh laughter erupts from the female vampire on your left.  She takes a step forward, and everyone in the audience hall focuses their attention on her.  She is a gaunt drow with deep black skin and yellowish-white hair.  Her face is beautiful but angular, with something of a feral look on it.  She is wearing black elven chainmail and has a mace at her belt.

She speaks sarcastically,"Her intentions?!?  She intended for you to be eaten by trolls and for herself to be sole owner of this place and all its wealth.  She was a traitor!  She sought to profit by conspiring with the rabble that sought to destroy Maerimydra and Menzoberanzan!" 

After hearing this, the drow woman on the throne hangs her head in shame, and abandons the throne and falls on her knees.  The laughing vampire moves forward and takes the throne.


"Her allegiance is to me, Dorina T'sarran, loyal daughter of Irae T'sarran.  I had the traitor flayed alive for her crimes and then I reanimated her and converted her into a loyal servant.  Just as my mother shall do to the traitors in Maerimydra.  Even as we speak, my Mother, Irae T'sarran, a loyal drow of Maerimydra, fights to liberate Maerimydra from the hideous fiend Kurgoth.  The surviving drow of Maerimydra have rallied to her cause.  Already, she has had one great victory!  The treacherous archmage Dunneth Wharreil has been slain!"   

The woman inclines her head towards the drow Wizard Solom.  Solom speaks some arcane words, and an image forms in the air of a spell duel between two powerful combatants.  The archmage Dunneth is fighting a female albino drow, who appears to have only one eye(a half helm of some sort covers the other eye).  The archmage Dunneth Wharreil casts a spell and sends a ray of negative energy towards the woman.  The woman, who does not appear to be undead, holds a scepter in one hand.  The sceptre seems to reflect the spell right back at the wizard.  Dunneth is slain by his own spell, and the woman reaches out her other hand which is wrapped in an armored claw-like gauntlet of some sort.  She rips his spirit out of his body and is appearently transforming him into a ghostly figure when the image ends.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 11, 2003)

Carcelon's eyes narrow while watching the display created by Solom, 
"_Pretty pictures, I wonder if it ever happened._"


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 11, 2003)

Ki'Willis chuckles dryly, looking down at the flayed form, then she turns back to Dorina.  "Ahh, I thank you for taking the time to crush this presumptuous gnat and sparing me the effort. Our cities have indeed suffered from her treachery, and to aid in the reconstruction I have decided to retrieve the assets of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth to Menzoberranzan. House Baenre no longer recognises Morcane's right to their share of this company, our expropriation has their full support. Your co-operation is most appreciated, and once you have Maerimydra under your control we can resume our trade under the usual terms."


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

Dorina smiles.

"Crushing her was a pleasure.  I am looking forward to cooperating with you.

"Sending assets to Menzoberanzan may be difficult in the short term.  The warehouses are currently empty.  We sent everything portable to Maerimydra as supplies for the liberation.  My mother and the surviving drow are besieged in Maerimydra Castle, the former seat of House Chumavh.  The rest of Maerimydra is in the hands of the accursed Kurgoth and his army of Fiends, Giants, and escaped slaves.

"I'm certain that you and I can discuss the disposition of the surviving commoners and goods at length and arrive at a mutually beneficial determination.

"For now, let me perform some introductions.  

"To the right of my throne is my brother Zedar T'sarran."  

The impassive armored figure with the two headed flail bows in the direction of Matron Ki'Willis.

She then refers to the two female drow, who look almost identical.

"My brother's daughters, Velasta T'sarran and Velina T'sarran."  

"You have already met Kiernan.  His younger brother Laranen and his cousin Leonon, all three late members of House Morcane."

The two male vampires bow.  Kiernan takes his place among the other vampires.

Dorina then refers to the groups of wizards.

"Of course, you must remember Solom Ned'razak.  And his most skilled apprentice, your nephew Eilos Millithor."

Solom and the skeletal Lich bow.  To the Matron and Quertus, something seems odd about Solom and Eilos (besides the undeath state of affairs), but you can't figure out what.

"The other two apprentices are Filzaur and Nobruzzal."  

"Kiernan mentioned that you had had a tiring journey.  We have set aside rooms for you.  We have several rooms fit for noble priestesses.

"Solom has graciously set aside quarters in the Inverted Tower for Quertus so that Quertus and his brother Eilos might catch up on old times.  We have quarters amongst the male warriors for your sons.  We even have a pen appropriate for a bugbear.

"My brother Zedarr is planning a hunt on the surface the day after tomorrow.  Appearently the hated surface worlders plan to celebrate the Feast of the Moon in the nearby town of Dagger Falls.  Zedarr is planning to capture and kill as many as possible of the celebrants between dusk and dawn.  I won't be going because sunlight disagrees with my complexion, but your sons are definitely welcome to go along on the raid to the surface world.  

"After all, Menzoberanzan definitely needs more slaves to help with the rebuilding process."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 11, 2003)

Torrellan gazes at the image conjured by arcane powers, his gaze fixed on the beauty despite her apparent flaw of alabaster skin.
_She can really conjure, I bet I would enjoy doing magic with her..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif is filled with rage but manages to keep it contained by biting his lip and working his left hand into a fist, _Oh their will be no pen for I…  I’ll do with out think you._ A small amount of blood trials down his lip as his thoughts continue, _These new drow are not much more than animated bodies but their twice the pompous fools that my companions are…_


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 12, 2003)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia smiles a bit coldly at the vampire's introductions, and the explanation of the battle. _Perhaps,_ she thinks to herself. _I will need to corner one of them and discuss family affairs._

When Dorina explains the shortage in the storehouses, she glances at the Matron. _Those were not theirs to use. I wonder what kind of reception we shall have in our quarters, and what kind of trip the surface it truly is._ Even so, she is excited by the prospect of seeing the surface, and hopes her Matron will allow her to accompany the males. When Eilos is "introduced," she nods to him.

[Sorry for the lack of time coherency in this post. I couldn't figure out a good way to make it match the order of Endur's, and still sound good. ]


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

Ki'Willis' eyes narrow momentarily as Dorina mentions her theft of their property, but her polite smile remains unchanged. _Outrageous! Not like I wouldn't have done the same in her position..._
 I thank you for your hospitality, I'm sure our quarters will be more than adequate to our needs. A slight diversion to the surface could prove entertaining, I might even consider joining your brother myself if I can spare the time for it. 

As you say; we can attend to the books later. The loan can be settled after your mother’s conquest of Maermidrya is complete. The conquest itself takes precedence over such petty fiscal concerns, to a certain extent. I'm sure we can come to an agreement about the appropriate rate of interest in due time, there are many matters we need to discuss. 

But for now, let me return the introductions... (She introduces the party)


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

After Matron Ki'Willis introduces the members of House Millithor,  Dorina continues:

"I want you and the members of your house to feel at home.  Please feel free to go anywhere you wish.  

"For your own safety, I have two recommendations.

"First, do not try to leave without telling us first.  There are a number of magical and mundane traps placed near the exits and I would feel terrible if one of our guests were slain by a trap intended for an enemy.

"Second, the Shrine to Lolth is prohibited.  A powerful curse will slay anyone attempting to enter it.

"Otherwise, you may feel free to wander the complex as you wish.

"Are there any more questions, or shall we end this audience and show you your quarters?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

Ki'Willis nods,  I believe we are done, for now. Please take us to our accomodations. The Bugbear is neither a slave nor a pet, I would appreciate if your servants treat him with all the respect they can stomach and don't restrain him needlessly.

She turns to her tiny army  Come to my quarters when you have settled in.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Solom Ned'razak, followed at a respectful distance by the other three wizards, approaches Quertus, "The inverted tower has changed a bit in the last hundred years.  But the accomodations are as inducive to the study of magic as ever."  Quertus walks away with the four wizards.

Zedar T'sarran removes his helmet and greets Marckarius, Torellan, and Dariel.  "I'll show you to the male warrior quarters.  We are very close to the surface.  I've already done two raids in the past week.  It is getting cold on the surface and we'll have to stop raiding once it snows.  With snow on the ground, it will be too easy for the surface worlders to follow our tracks."

Kiernan and the other two male vampires approach Kilcif.  "We actually have a number of bugbears living in Szith Morcane.  Please come along and I'll show you to your quarters."

All of the males live the audience chamber and then the stone double doors close after they have left, leaving only the females in the audience chamber.      

The males go back up the Web Chasm.  Zedar explains,
"Some of the webbing has been treated so that it is no longer sticky, and you can climb up the webs if you do not have the ability to levitate.  The guardian spider will only attack if you get stuck in the untreated webbing."

Zedar and the male warriors levitate to one cave entrance.

Quertus and the wizards levitate up to another cave entrance.

Finally, Kilcif and the Vampires fly and climb to a third cave entrance.

Back in the audience chamber, Dorina says, "I'm glad we were able to sort all of that out."

Then doors to the left and right of the throne open.  Nine more skinless drow females walk in.

"My mother calls them Quth-Maren. I prefer to call them traitors.  Priestesses of Lolth that refused to convert to the worship of Kiaransalee.  Traitors to the drow race.  My mother's message is convert in life, or convert in undeath, but all will worship Kiaransalee.

"When the time comes for your conversion, I hope you will choose wisely."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Then doors to the left and right of the throne open.  Nine more skinless drow females walk in.
> 
> "My mother calls them Quth-Maren. I prefer to call them traitors.  Priestesses of Lolth that refused to convert to the worship of Kiaransalee.  Traitors to the drow race.  My mother's message is convert in life, or convert in undeath, but all will worship Kiaransalee.
> 
> "When the time comes for your conversion, I hope you will choose wisely."




Ki'Willis lovely smile is twisted into a hateful sneer for the merest fraction of a second. Then she once again crushes the tiny flicker of fear in her heart, and speaks in a voice a shade to cold to be pleasant.

We will certainly consider your recommendation, when the time comes. It is not a matter to be taken lightly. We will need to know more about your deity, I imagine it will take a while to learn the theology of Kiaransalee. 
For now, we should retire to our quarters. We have much to meditate on.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2003)

_Too bad that the two females stayed at the audience chamber, I would've loved to try and kindle a conversation. Hopefully we'll be able to do so some other time. Oh, yes, they were this guy's daughters, need to stay on good terms with him._
As they move, Torrellan starts idly chatting with Zedar.
"How do we get to the surface, by foot? And will your lovely daughters be accompanying us?"


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 12, 2003)

The heads of Carcelon's snake-whip hiss and snap, betraying her otherwise well-concealed fury at being told that the Temple is off-limits and at seeing the treatment of the former priestesses.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head agreeing to fallow the male drow vampires even though he finds proposition uncomfortable.  Uncertain how much to try their patience but unwilling to be a fool he states, “You go on ahead and I’ll follow you."  He looks at all of them one at a time trying to judge them and sum them up, "All of you."

The experience of flight is not a new one for Kilcif but one that has always left him uncomfortable and this leaves his thoughts especially edgy, _ Hruggek’s first rule of ambushes…  When possible separate your targets._









*OOC:*


Kilcif will watch where they step (floor) and what the obviously are trying not to touch (wall)  He will also be ready for any sudden moves and will hesitate at any corridor or opening in the ceiling for a possible ambush point.  If anything spooks him he will pull his Morningstar and use it for his defense.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Dorina leads Matron Ki'Willis to her Quarters through one of the smaller doors in the audience room.  Narcelia and Carcelon will have to share a room.

The Quth-Maren split up.  Two each stay with Dorina, Velasta, and Velina as bodyguards.  Four stay in the audience chamber as guards.

The room the Matron is led to is lavishly furnished.  Fine leather couches are placed tastefully, golden lamps hang from the ceiling, and majestic tapestries of purple and gold decorate the walls.  Several large armoires decorated with gold filigree stand along the walls.  The armoires hold more than a dozen ensembles of drow aristocratic finery.

The room that Narcelia and Carcelon will share is a well-furnished bedroom with a comfortable-looking bed and a second bed that looks like it was hastily moved in here.  There is a bureau with a mirror and what looks like an altar with an unlit brazier atop it.  

Quertus is led into the inverted tower.  Again, he passes through the Mordenkainen's Secure Sanctum spell effect.  While passing through, the other wizards utter a password, "B'zadarra" and Quertus mimics them when he passes through.  Glistening walls of smooth, black rock tower upward, forming an octagonal room that looks like a squat tower turned inside-out.  A single archway leads to the Northeast on the ground level.  The wizards begin to levitate upwards.  Quertus follows.  After ascending some 25 feet, the wizards come to a door.  Quertus is given a room next to Filzaur's room.

Quertus's new room has clearly been unoccupied for some time.  Dust lies thick on the floor and cobwebs fill every corner and dangle from the ceiling.  A simple pallet serves as the only bed and a small chest, reading table, and stool are the only other furnishings.

Solom speaks, "After you have rested, please come to my audience chamber.  The three of us (indicating Eilos) have much to talk about."


Zedarr leads Marckarius, Torellan, and Dariel up to a high cavern.  After passing through a long corridor, they are led to a central area with half a dozen rooms surrounding it.  At least twenty male drow can be seen in the various rooms.  "This is the barracks level.  All of the warriors that are worth mentioning live here.  No undead.  You'll share a room with me." 

Four large sumptious beds with wooden frames line the walls of this room.  A heavy brocade cloth hands from the ceiling, splitting the room into four semi-private bedchambers.  A hardwood chest of drawers stands by each bed.

Kilcif is led through another magical field into a huge natural cavern.  A ledge, about ten feet off the ground, runs the length of the northeastern wall, and some half-dozen doors are set into the wall beyond the ledge.  The cavern's ceiling is about twenty feet high.  A tunnel leaves the cavern beyond the last of the doors.  

The drow vampires start walking towards the tunnel.  

Kiernan says, "This is the warehouse area.  Beyond those doors is where trading goods used to be stored when caravans passed through here.  A few hundred yards beyond the tunnel is where the commoners and bugbears live.  

"But before we get there, Leonon wishes to discuss something with you in privacy, and this is about as private as it gets in Szith Morcane.  With nothing of value in the warehouses, nobody comes by here anymore.  But the arcane wards are still up to prevent anyone from scrying or hearing screams."

Leonon's face goes through a transformation, his fangs protruding.  "I've never liked bugbears.  And I'm hungry.  Defeat me and the others will let you join the other bugbears."

Leonon snarls at Kilcif (who has already drawn his morning star).  Leonon is wearing mithril chainshirt, has a rapier in his belt, and a large mithral shield slung across his back, but has made no attempt to draw his rapier or unsling his shield.

OOC: Kilcif is 5 feet away from Leonon and it is Kilcif's initiative.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Zedar responds to Torellan's questions regarding the surface.

"We're only a few hundred feet below the surface.  If you remember where you entered, there is a chute there that leads up to the Dodrien crypts.  From the crypts, you must past some traps and undead and you will be able to walk amongst the stars and raid the surface worlders.  

"Either Velasta or Velina will accompany us on the raid.  They are very competitive and always trying to outshine each other."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif snarls back not at all surprised at what just happened, “Well truth be told I have never liked drow.  Let alone one that smells like the dead.  Consider it a deal.”  Kilcif starts swinging before he finish his statement.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 12, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The room that Narcelia and Carcelon will share is a well-furnished bedroom with a comfortable-looking bed and a second bed that looks like it was hastily moved in here.  There is a bureau with a mirror and what looks like an altar with an unlit brazier atop it.




Carcelon makes a quick search of the room, looking for secret passages and such, checking to see if they're locked in and checking the contents of the brazier.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Kilcif snarls in rage and swings his morning star at the Vampire.  The vampire easily dodges the first the swing, but receives a soild hit on the second swing (22 points -10 DR).  The vampire attempts to grapple Kilcif, but a solid blow by the morning star prevents him from getting a hold (21 points -10 DR).  The vampire claws Kilcif for 7 points of damage.  Kilcif is feeling weak from the burning wound the Vampire's claw inflicted.  Simultaneously Kilcif watches the Vampire's wounds healing.  

Kilcif swings again twice, hitting both times (22-10 and 25-10).  The Vampire is looking very shaken.  The vampire attempts to claw back, one claw penetrating Kilcif's armor.  Kilcif takes another 7 points of damage from another burning wound.  The Vampire's wounds continue to heal while Kilcif is feeling his energy drain out.  

The other vampires are laughing.

Kilcif swings his morning star, missing once, but landing another solid hit (22 points - 10).  Leonon snarls something about finishing this fight and attempts to grapple.  Kilcif rolls a 3 on his AOO for the grapple.  Opposed grapple checks to hold.  Vampire rolls a 9, Kilcif rolls a 12, Kilcif wins the grapple check and the vampire does not get a hold.  Secondary grapple check, Vampire 12, Kilcif 15, Kilcif avoids being grappled.

Kilcif rolls two attacks 15, 17, striking both times with his morning star for (23-10 and 18-10).  Leonon's body turns to fog and floats away before your eyes.

Kiernan laughs and speaks in undercommon, "No hard feelings, right?  Come we'll lead you to the other bugbears." 

The vampires lead Kilcif down a winding tunnel into a large cavern.  Over a hundred drow commoners and humanoids are working in fields and with rothe.  

The vampires lead Kilcif to a series of rough-hewn caves where Bugbears, Goblinoids, and a trio of Stone Giants live.      

None of the characters find secret doors or traps in their quarters.  No one is locked in.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

Ki'Willis looks about the chamber with aloof approval, though matters of comfort and luxury are far from her mind. When Dorina has left she searches the room for signs of traps, casting Detect Magic while doing so. The fact that she wastes an irretriavable spell says much about her state of mind. 
Once she has investigated the room she sits down in a comfortable chair, closes her eyes and searches deep inside herself for the voice of Lolth.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Szith Morcane

Chasm Map
Top Cave: Entrance, Portal, Chute going to the Dodrien Crypts
Upper Right Cave: Barracks Level (Male Warriors)
Upper Left Cave: Inverted Tower (Male Wizards)
Middle Cave: Empty Warehouses (Kilcif's lonely cavern)
Lower Left, Lower Right: Other cave entrances to commoner areas
Lowest Cave: Rulers level (Noble Females)

Barracks Warehouse

Upper map is the barracks area (upper right corner room is noble room).
Lower map is the warehouse area.

The Shrine of Lolth is accessible through a webfilled chute leading out of any of the guard rooms in the ruler's level.

Narcelia and Carcelon's room is the lowest room in the middle of the map.  The upper left door leads into the audience hall.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis's room is the lower room in the middle of the map (past Carcelon and Narcelia's room on the right side).  

Dorina has the large room behind the double doors.  Velina and Velasta have smaller rooms above Carcelon+Narcelia's room.

The Shrine of Lolth is accessible through a webfilled chute leading out of any of the guard rooms in the ruler's level.

Matron Ki'Willis does not receive any response to her prayers.  The spider queen is still silent.

She does remember, however, that the Fane to Lolth that she and Matron Alisannara jointly created a century ago is right above her.  A mere twenty or thirty feet of stone seperate her from the shrine.  

The Fane of Lolth was designed as a Great Spider, with eight seperate entrances.  With both an outer fane for those not iniated into the darkest secrets, and an inner fane for the high priestesses.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis map


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 12, 2003)

I assume the 'Guard Rooms' are the evenly-spaced octagonal rooms on the Narcelia-Carcelon map?

Double-doors?  I don't see a room with double-doors on any of the posted maps.

Edit:  Never mind.  You posted the Matron map while I was typing...


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Now that the audience is over, there are no longer any male guards in any of the guard rooms.  There is, however, a single drow zombie posted in each of the guardrooms.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> I assume the 'Guard Rooms' are the evenly-spaced octagonal rooms on the Narcelia-Carcelon map?


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

An old, half-blind bugbear binds Kilcif's wounds.

He turns to leave the cave where Kilcif is recovering, then says, "Against the life-drinkers, neither the flail nor the bow can prevail.   Show them Hruggek and they will flee."  

He presses a silver coin into Kilcif's hand, a silver coin with the face of Hruggek enscribed upon it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

Kilcif takes the coin from the old man unsure of rather or not its truly there he gives it a good squeeze with most of the pressure he can generate.  He had been experiencing a slightly blurriness in his vision and a drained feeling as if he is lacking the energy he needs to function.  Both of those experiences had lead him to not trust his own perceptions something he has always replied upon for his survival.  With his other arm he reaches out to the old bugbear speaking his mind to freely at the same time, “Wait!  I doubt I use this to bribe them…  How does it work?” 

Realizing that his words are far to harsh he tries to lighten them, “Thanks for fixing me up..."  He points to a space on the floor next to him' "Sit." he heistates as if he looking for the right word, "Please, its been far to long sense I’ve had a serious talk with one of my own kind.  What is your name?  How long have you been here…?”  Kilcif stops almost in the middle of the last question as he tried to judge the elders age, “How old are you…?”


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

The bugbear (so old that you think he only has months left of his life) responds, "The Life drinkers, like all undead, feel the energy of life and death.  Their fear of the true wielders of divine power is so great that they will flee from an image of a deity or a symbol of divine power if presented.

"My name is Gnarck and I have lived here all of my life."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks at the face of Hruggek upon the coin while the elder is talking and he absently rubs the coin while he listens. “So if you’ve lived as long as you appear to have what can you tell me about this House T'sarran?  I’ve been to many places in the underdark but undead drow that worship a deity other than Lolth are new to me…”


----------



## Xael (Nov 13, 2003)

Quertus nods an mumbles something resembling an affirmative ansver to the wizard, after being showed his room. Quertus first gives the room a quick look while walking in circles, not bothering to actually search for traps. He then casts _Detect Magic_ to see if there's anything of value or danger in the room.

He will then sit on the bed an enter trance, and change some of his spells when he has rested and head for Solom's audience chamber.


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

The old bugbear responds, 

 "Not much to say.  The nobles of house Morcane moved here over a month ago and stopped the caravans, collecting all the goods in the warehouses.  That Zedar came with them as one of their hired warriors.  

"About two weeks ago, Zedar slew the sentries and let her Ladyship and the other members of House T'Sarran into the complex.  A few hours later, all of the nobles of House Morcane were dead, captured, or fled.  About a week ago, her Ladyship sent a caravan to Maerimydra with all of the Goods, rothe, beasts of burden, zombies, skeletons, and living warriors that she could spare.

"I'd never heard of House T'Sarran before.  

"But, I have heard a rumor about drow that worship a god of tentacles and slimes.  Rumor has it that this god doesn't appeal to nobles, though.  It is only worshipped by drow commoners."


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

After resting, Quertus enters Solom Ned'razak's audience hall.  An impressive throne made of heavy-looking black metal looms on a high dais on the far side of the room from the door.  Rich tapestries with abstract designs hang on the wall behind the throne, flanking it and contributing to its air of impressive authority.  Two doors, one on either side of the entrance, lead out of the room.

Solom Ned'Razak sits in the throne watching Quertus.  Eilos stands by the side of the throne, in almost the same defensive guardian position that Zedar had chosen in Dorina's audience hall.  

Quertus is struck by the similarities in the two competing audience halls.

Solom is a middle-aged drow with a fine fashion sense and an air of hedonism.  He is ruggedly handsome, though not especially muscular, and he wears a large gold hoop in his left ear.  His garb consists of black trousers tucked into knee high black leather boots and a billowing purple shirt unbuttoned halfway down.  A fine gold headband holds his long white hair back from his face, and the sleeves of his shirt are tucked into elaborate gold bracers.  A fine black cloak completes the ensemble.  He smells of perfume and incense, particularly sandalwood.

Eilos is wearing a dark gray shirt and black trousers, and is wrapping himself in a black silk cloak embroidered with a weblike pattern.    

Solom speaks.

"Welcome again to the Inverted Tower.  So how goes Groomph and the other masters of Sorcere?  Surely they must fare better than Duneth Wharreil and our other unlucky comrades in the Shattered Tower?

"I have been studying Lolth's silence, and the histories do not give much guidance.  Although Lolth has withheld her favor from particular priestesses and houses, never has she withheld her favor from an entire city in our recorded history, let alone multiple cities.  

"And yet, there has not been the general calamaties and disasters that accompany the death of a divine being.  I do not know what to make of this mystery.  Have you any thoughts on this matter?"


----------



## Xael (Nov 13, 2003)

Quertus gives a quick glance at Eilos, but then turns to look at Solom. "Pleasure to be here. According to last that I've heard, the masters of Sorcere and other wizards in Menzoberranzan fare better that ever. Mainly because of aforementioned reasons."

_*I wonder if he knows about the slave revolt...*_

"Regarding Lloth, I doubt the history matters. She is the goddes of chaos, there wouldn't be much sense in redoing the past. Nobody would care much about her disappearance, if there would be mention of something like it before. But the act of completely disappearing is historical in itself, and will find it's way in history books, whatever happens. 

I doubt I have any theories you haven't thought about. First is the simple test of faith, which her priestresses naturally claim to be the only truth. Then there's the slight possibility that she's been captured by another deity. It could also be some kind of evolving to higher power.

But I find it highly difficult to guess the motives of a goddess. The only fact is, that _if she comes back_, there's going to be one hell of a chaos.

But now, if I may ask: How fares the Inverted Tower and Szith Morcane?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif thinks about what the other bugbear had said while he squeezed the coin one more time, “Do we have any other weapons to fight the undead?  Are any of the other capable warriors, or at least have effect uses in combat?”

Kilcif can’t help but wonder if the whole fight was set up just to remove him from the others… “Do you know the area very well beyond the audience chamber?


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

Solom chuckles and responds to the question by Quertus.

"Quite well indeed.  There was a bit of a dispute between your brother Eilos and myself, but it was resolved amicably." 

Quertus can't help but notice that Solom is absent-mindedly playing with an amulet around his neck as he discusses the dispute.

"Dorina T'Sarran and her followers do not interfere in our pursuit of magical research.  From our perspective, little has changed except the name of the goddess."


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

The old bugbear winces when Kilcif mentions fighting.  

"There are fighters here, but none that will fight the drow.  All those who wished to fight them died long ago.  There are many here, though, that will sell the smallest sliver of information to the drow for a small coin. 

"I have never entered the Drow noble areas.  I have worked these fields my entire life."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 13, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

After her check of the room, Carcelon settles onto the bed and into reverie.  
After a couple of hours her eyes suddenly snap open.

"Narcelia, I have an idea, we must speak with mother.  Come with me."

Hardly waiting for a response, Carcelon gathers her things and begins moving towards the door.


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

As he sleeps, Kilcif sweats in a fever and suffers from terrible dreams.

Alone in a black city.  The city seemed more like the terrible Shadow Plane than a normal city of the Underdark.

Pursued by Leonon and two other laughing vampires.

No weapons, no way to fight, not even the silver coin the old Bugbear had given you.

Fleeing through the city, hiding, being found again, pursued by laughter.

Then, at last surrounded by the three laughing vampires.

A voice says "Its time to end this."

A great tentacle whips out of the darkness and the vampire Kiernan is gone, reduced to vapor.

Another great tentacle whips out of the darkness and Kiernan's brother is gone.

Only a nervous Leonon remains.

A bugbear leans out of an upper story window of a building in the deserted city and empties a stone chamber pot upon Leonon.  Leonon is covered in a green liquid.

Before Leonon can injure the helpless Kilcif, Leonon's face and body melt under the green liquid and Leonon is reduced to vapors.

When Kilcif awakens, he is fully healed and restored.  

A stone pot with an air-tight stone lid is next to his bed.  The old bugbear claimes he knows nothing about the stone pot and says that Kilcif must have brought it with him.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 13, 2003)

Torrellan decides this is as good a time as any to get some beauty sleep and prepare the fashion miracle _prestidigitation_ (OoC: Darn, I _did_ have it prepared... twice). 

After his trance, he goes on to change the color of his clothes to almost black, leaving them with a slightly reddish tint. Done with it, he goes out, hoping he will bump into one or the other of Zedar's lovely daughters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head, _Figures._ and asks another question, “Gnarck, is their anyone in these chambers that has?  If so I would like to speak with them?”









*OOC:*


That was suppsoe to be for this morning, I was fighting a slow board most of it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks at the pot trying to reason rather or not it’s the same one from his delirious dream.  Talking to know on in particular, “I know I didn’t bring it with me…”   Not wanting to break the seal he will pick it up gently but at the same time her will shake it gently trying to figure out what is in it by what kind of a sound is it making.


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

Kilcif's jar sloshes slowly.  As if there was a liquid of something that wasn't very fluid-like inside.


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

After Torellen recuperates, he eats a meal with some of the other drow warriors in the male barracks.  He then goes back to the level where he first saw Velasta and Velina.  He passes by several of the skinless drow females, through the audience hall, and discovers that their rooms are near Carcelon and Narcelia's rooms.  

Velasta and Velina each have two of the skinless drow females standing guard outside the doors to their quarters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif raps on the side of the stone pot in an attempt to figure out how solid it’s construction is…  He also speaks to the elder bugbear and tales him of his dream and the appearance that this pot has in it.


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

The old bugbear does not seem to have a clue as to what Kilcif's dreams mean.  

The stone pot is pretty solid and heavy.  At least 1 inch thick of stone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif sighs and frowns at the stone pot, “Well I guess theirs only one thing left to do…” he leaves the rest of his thought to myself, _I don’t want to depend on this….  Thing without knowing exactly what it is and how if functions._  He moves closer to the pot, his head within inches of the pot as he looks at for the seal functions.  “You might want to leave old man…”









*OOC:*


I’ll check for traps and the such, but I want to see how it opens and what’s inside of it.  If it’s not trapped and the smell isn’t toxic I’ll find a small animal bone, with meat if possible, and dip it in what ever is in the pot.


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

The old bugbear looks very alarmed when Kilcif says he is planning on opening the pot.

He recommends you leave the inhabitated areas of the cavern and go someplace where nobody else is around.  He suggests opening the jar near the abandoned warehouses.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif seems annoyed by the suggestion and could really careless about the others but it does give him an idea, _Hmmm, Maybe it’s time I found a lackey._  Looks back to the old bugbear, “Gnarck, your right of course.”   Kilcif picks up the pot and heads towards the abounded warehouse stopping along the way to find a lesser being.   He’ll offer the “lucky” being 1 PP for his help.









*OOC:*


By lesser being I mean a goblinoid, preferably a goblin.  I’ll also take an orc, kobold, or a decrepited what ever.  They just need to be strong enough to undo the lid.  I also want to look for any good size length of robe or chain.  Preferably the later and it need not be longer than a foot or two.

Did I discover and traps or what not?

Also is this an exact copy of the pot that was in my dream?


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

Rope is easy to find.  So is a goblin.  Dingy yellow in color, Gorbo smiles a big smile when you mention platinum. 

"Gorbo the goblin at your service.  One platinum piece in advance and another platinum piece after the work is done."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif grunts and anger and drops his head down to the goblins eyelevel and screams at him, “No negotiation!!!”  Calming down some and at the same time hoping that the goblin will be more timid now Kilcif continues, “Be lucky I don’t break you for even suggesting it.  1 platinum piece when the work is done or I will find a different goblin to help me, deal?”


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

Gorbo does not seem intimidated by Kilcif's ability to yell.  Without blinking an eye, he continues.

"One gold piece in advance and one platinum piece after the work is done."


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

After he finishes resting and visits his mount in the stables in the drow commoner area, Marckarius goes to find Matron Ki'Willis and presents himself to her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif still annoyed but with out wanting to try and find someone else... “Fine, one gold piece now and one platinum when the work is done.”  Kilcif digs for a go ld piece and drops it into the goblins hand thinking, _I’ll just have to make sure you earn it._  Kilcif points to the pot, “Carry that.”


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

[I don't want to go too far back in time, so here's just the important stuff.]

Narcelia, upon being shown the room, immediately claims the larger bed as her own and settles into a light reverie, more in an attempt to hear Lolth's voice than to get any rest. (She would have checked the entire room thoroughly before sitting down.) When Carcelon speaks, her eyes snap open and she rises gracefully to follow her sister, glad for the interruption of her unanswered prayers to the Spider Queen, and hoping Carcelon will do something that will show her the right way.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

Torrellan isn't really happy to find out that his 'targets' have skinless guards posted at their doors. They're probably not going to let him pass even if he asked, and neither are they easily coersed or bribed to leave their posts. _But I guess there's nothing wrong with asking anyway. Even with a negative answer, I'm not worse off than I'm now._
He approaches the guards at Velasta's door, bowing slightly before speaking to them. For the first time, he feels a bit bad for not accepting the token he was presented earlier.
"I'd like to talk with Mistress Velasta, would either of you inguire her if she has the time?"

Torrellan isn't excactly sure how commanding he should be towards the skinless females since undead are apparently held in high regard and he's merely a male.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Solom Ned'razak continues his conversation with Quertus, showing great interest in everything Quertus says and watching his every expression closely.

In contrast, Eilos is obviously bored and not paying attention at all.

Quertus suddenly realizes that he has seen previously the amulet that Solom is absent-mindedly playing with.  His brother Eilos used to wear that amulet.

Solom continues,

"I noticed the look of rage and despair on the face of Matron Ki'Willis when she learned that all the goods from the warehouses had been sent to Maerimydra.

"You didn't come here for an old reunion, did you?  You came here to take all of the trading goods back to Menzoberanzan!

"A pity the caravan is out of Matron's reach.

"It used to take the caravans two to three weeks to get from here to Maerimydra.   And that was with an experienced caravan master and crew.  

"I wonder how far that group of misfits and undead that Dorina sent with the caravan have traveled."

Solom steps down from his high throne, walks over to a silver mirror, and speaks the incantation for a Scrying spell.  

"Show me Dorina's caravan." 

The mirror reveals a long caravan traveling through a cavern on the shore of a black lake.  Approximately one hundred lizards are carrying various goods in packs.  Probably one hundred Rothe.   One hundred zombies and skeletons are also traveling with the caravan.  You see very few drow, maybe a half dozen at most.

Solom speaks again as the image in the mirror fades.

"They have crossed the Lake of Shadows.  At their current rate of speed, it will be another three to four weeks before they make it to Maerimydra.  

"Sending zombies with a caravan when speed is of the essence.

"I tell you, Quertus, this is proof as to why Wizards should rule the world."


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

The Quth-Maren to Torellan's left snarls at Torellan, then she turns and knocks on Velasta's door.

The Quth-Maren to Torellan's right smiles and winks at Torellan (while the other Quth-Maren has her back turned).

A feminine voice calls out from the room in drow, "Enter."


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Gorbo the goblin carries the pot and does anything reasonable that Kilcif asks.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

While being skinless is a bit of a turn-off to Torrellan, he returns the wink with a smile of his own.
_So there's still some life left to them. I wonder what it would be like to-_
His thoughts are interrupted by the beckon to enter. Before going through the doorway, he tips his head first to the Quth-Maren to his left, then to the one on his right to whom he gives off another smile. 
He then steps inside and takes a look around. As soon as he spots the speaker -his hope being that it is indeed Velasta and not the vampiric T'Sarran- he performs a deep bow with his hat in hand.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif smiles curly at the smaller goblin, as it nearly has to run to keep up with him.  When they reach the safe distance of the abounded warehouse Kilcif address the goblin, “Stop this is far enough.”  Kilcif looks at a nearby by pile of junk about 50 feet away, “Oh yeah I need some rope.”  Nodding at the pile of junk, “I’m going to go and get a length of rope from that pile while your work on opening up the pot.”


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

The goblin opens the pot and stares inside while Kilcif is looking for a piece of rope in a pile of junk.  When Kilcif returns, he will see a green liquid in the jar.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Solidly built and round-faced by elven standards, Velasta is standing facing Torellan.  She wears the holy symbol of Kiaransalee around her neck, dark mithral chainmail, and has a dagger in her belt.  Her hair is long and flowing down her back.  Torellan recognizes that Velasta is more beautiful than either of his sisters, but nowhere near perfection of his mother.  

The door closes behind Torellan.

In an imperious tone, she commandss, 
"Kneel!"

After Torellan kneels on the floor, she comes closer and the tone of her voice changes.  She speaks with charming softness in her voice while walking around him.

"You should always kneel when in the presence of a Priestess of the True Goddess of the Drow.  The outward show of respect may keep you alive in these precarious times.  The walls have eyes and ears. 

"I am glad you came to visit me.

"I remember your name.  Torellan.  Second son of the Matron of House Millithor from Menzoberanzan.  Dorina says that House Millithor is going to convert to the worship of Kiaransalee.  She says that your Mother is going to be very important in the new order.  That means that you are going to be very important, too.

"I have never been to Menzoberanzan.  Do all the noble males wear colorful clothing and hats like this one?  

"What is it like being a member of a noble house in a noble compound with hundreds of servants?  While House T'sarran is a noble house of Maerimydra, our house was destroyed before I was born.  The worship of Kiaransalee was prohibited, and for most of my life, we have been on the run or in hiding.  The Quth-Maren outside this room are the first intelligent servants I've ever had."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif stares into the green liquid of the pot, _Hmmm at least theirs no toxic smell._ he turns to the goblin as it stares dumbly into the pot, “Go find me something I can dump this liquid in.” seeing the simple look on the goblin’s face, ”Flasks, vials, that sort of thing but what ever you find make sure it's enough to empty the pot.”  He drops a single gold piece in his hand.  “I want stoppers too.”   While he waits Kilcif pulls out the coin with Hruggek's face upon it and with the rope he tries to fashion it into a medallion he care wear around his neck.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

Torellan is quick to kneel and mentally scolds himself for not thinking of it right away. 
"I'm honored that you remember my name, and glad to hear the good news on our House."
He smiles a little as Velasta asks about Menzo and the fashion therein.
"While many nobles cloth themselves in colorful clothes, only a relative small amount of us wear hats. Most consider them to be an obstruction in combat.
"Servants are nice to have around for the small tasks you don't want to bother with. But I mostly used them as targets for practical jokes, a habit that wasn't excactly enjoyable to them.
Unfortunately we've been traveling for some time now, and it isn't excactly profitable to keep a horde of servants with you since they need to eat.

"Which brings to my mind another matter. The Quth-Maren are undead, are they not? Meaning they are tireless and never need to eat or sleep? They must be very effective servants."


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Velasta responds,  "The Quth-Maren are tireless and do not need to eat or sleep, that is true.  

"However, they are better warriors than menial servants.

"In life, they were priestesses of lolth, so they know very little about how to clean, not that they remember much from the their previous lives.  Also, they tend to drip acid, which means they can destroy what it is they are trying to clean."


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

As Kilcif attempts to tie the rope around the silver coin, he encounters serious difficulties.  At first he has trouble making a knot, then he has trouble securing the coin without completely covering up Hruggek's face.  There are no holes in the coin.  The coin is too small and the rope is too wide to make a medallion out of the coin.

Gorbo is gone for about half an hour.  Finally he returns.  Just about the time that Kilcif is thinking about throwing a temper tantrum and destroying the piece of rope.

Gorbo returns with a goblin-sized keg of ale.  "Sorry, boss, this is the only container I could find that had a stopper and was large enough.  This is good stuff, brewed by my cousin Nebbid.  Would you like some?"

The goblin pours himself a drink, and one for Kilcif too if asked.

Gorbo will drink several times in order to empty the keg for Kilcif.  

Before Kilcif pours the green liquid into the keg, Kilcif realizes that the green stuff isn't very liquid like.  It doesn't slosh around easily, its consistency is more like mud.  It is a bright green organic sludge.  Glistening with a repulsive smell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks into the thick sludge with a look of bewilderment and disgust at the foul smell.  He’ll finish poring the whole pot into the keg and will place the lid and stopper in.  After that he’ll put the lid on the pot and will wait 10 minutes or so before checking to see if the pot has “made” and more green sludge.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Kilcif pries the lid off the keg, he then slowly pours half of the green sludge into the keg when he is interrupted by Gorbo.

"Hic!  Boss, the keg is turning green!"


Kilcif stops pouring, looks down and realizes that yes, the outer portion of the keg is turning green.

Then the bottom half of the keg ceases to exist and green organic sludge is flowing in every direction, including towards Kilcif's feet.  

Gorbo decides now is a good time to scream and run for home.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 15, 2003)

Ki'Willis notices Marcarius' arrival, but for a long moment she does not acknowledge it. Her prayer has long since ended, but she remains deep in thought. Then she sighs inwardly, _ my knowledge of the situation is too limited, without more information my thoughts are just speculation,_ and turns to Marcarius.  I think we have waited long enough, my son. It is time to make the next move. Let Dorina Tsarran know that I wish to speak with her in private.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Narcelia and Carcelon enter the Matron's room as Marckarius leaves to carry the Matron's message to Dorina.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

_Drip acid? Not really enjoyable when one is in the middle of a very private act. Need to ask Quertus to borrow his spellbook so I can prepare a protective spell..._

"But I didn't come here to chat about the Quth-Maren. I was so enamored by your beauty, that I had to come to ask if you will be accompanying us on the raid to the surface."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 15, 2003)

The Matron Mother greets her two daughters with a look of cool detachment, a slight smile and a nod towards two of the chairs in the room. When Narcelia and Carcelon are seated she speaks.  We find ourselves in quite an interesting situation, wouldn't you say? We have a difficult decision ahead of us, there is a distinct possibility that we have no real choice at all. And yet, we cannot allow ourselves the luxury of despair. The actions we take must be guided by clear and open minds. Only trough cold and hard pragmatism can we emerge from this triumphant. This situation can be turned to our advantage, I assure you of that.
 I know that you are already considering your solutions to our problem. I value your wisdom and cunning. Let me hear what you have to say.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Velasta responds to Torellan's question regarding the surface.

"The raid to the surface?  I have considered it.

"The last few raids were of no consequence.  Minor outlying farmsteads.  The humans never knew what killed them.

"This raid will be different, actually going into the human community of Dagger Falls.

"What do you plan to accomplish in Dagger Falls?  What glory would you sieze in my name on this raid?"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

Narcelia sits respectfully and replies, "Mother, I believe Carcelon has an idea." She glances at her sister before continuing. "I do not know what it is, but I can say that I find these undead . . . distasteful." Her snakes are quiet at her side.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif steps away from the approaching sludge and looks at the fleeing goblin in slight annoyance, as he had hoped to test the smile on the flesh…  _Gorbo count your blessing that you didn’t find any flask to dip your hand into sludge to fill._   Deciding theirs nothing left to do here he puts the lid on the stone pot at the same time making sure that he doesn’t touch it any of the smile and also makes sure that there is no slime on the outside of the container.  

After that he will lock the lid in place if it seems loose and then he will make room for it in his backpack.  He ask the locals if any of them have been in the areas beyond the audience chamber if they have he’ll ask them to map it on the floor…  (ooc: Guess it’s mostly dirt and such. /ooc)  when done he will destroy the map.  He’ll also look around for someone to barter/buy the fallowing non-magical items:
Potion Belt, Masterwork
Grappling hook
Rope, 50 ft (preferably silk)

After that I'm heading back to the audance chamber.


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Kilcif secures the remaining half of the slime in the stone container and places the container in his backpack while taking care to avoid stepping on the slime on the floor in the abandoned warehouse area.

After making a mental note to watch where he steps in the future, Kilcif returns to the commoner area.  The goblinoids tell Kilcif that only drow commoners were allowed to do work in the level near the audience hall. 

Kilcif purchases the items he wanted from a drow commoner who runs a small trading post.


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Solom continues speaking to Quertus, almost like a kind parent to a favored child, 

"Quertus, I think great things will come from your association with the Inverted Tower.  To further your magical prowess, I would give you a gift."

Solom claps his hands and there is a puff of smoke and a tiny demon appears (of the type known as Quasits).

"This is Icho.  He will be of great assistance in your arcane research.  Think of him as an apprentice or a familiar."


----------



## Xael (Nov 16, 2003)

While speaking with Solom, Quertus takes notice of Eilos' amulet and his boredom. He considers asking Solom about the "incident" between him and Eilos, but decides not to. When Solom mentions the reason for their being here, shrugs and says: "Quite right, we were expecting that our partners had betrayed us - as they had - , so reforming trade wasn't really high on our priority list."

When Solom shows the caravan, Quertus' interest really awakens. 

_*We could still catch the caravan and seize it with my spells. Matron probably wants to know...*_

Quertus chuckles and nods approvingly when Solom mentions about wizards ruling the world, slightly surprised that he bought the subjetc up. While he thinks that Solom is right, talking about such things in public would be a suicide.

When Solom presents the Quasit to him, Quertus makes a clearly exaggarated bow. "I thank you for your gift. It will certainly be of use to me in one way or another." Quertus gives a quick, appraising look at the demon and then straightens up and looks at Solom. "And while I would like to believe in your generousity, I tend to think otherwise. One doesn't give gifts for nothing, there's always a catch. You want something of me, do you?", he says, keeping his voice polite rather than accusing.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

"I couldn't think of anything before our conversation, but now it seems that you would do well with an assortment of personal slaves. A few to do your cleaning, a slew to suffer your frustration when needed, maybe a few competent males to satisfy your _other_ needs..."


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Solom responds to Quertus, "Well, yes, of course, I want something from you.  

"I want you to put in a good word for me with Matron Ki'Willis.  I had nothing to do with either of the recent takeovers of this place by Matron Morcane or Dorina T'sarran.  The Inverted Tower was strictly neutral in both of the recent conflicts.  We can be expected to maintain our neutrality in the future."


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Velasta responds to Torellan with a big smile on her face,  "I have heard of the perfect slave.  His name is Randal Morn!  Will you bring him back from Dagger Falls, my champion?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif inspects the items for trickery while he slides the few potions he has from his backpack into the pouches on his new belt.  As he debates rather or not to ask the drow commoner it he’s been in the noble section he decides to small talk first,  “Do you have any potions to go in the belt you are selling?”









*OOC:*


If he does I'm wanting: cure light wounds x8, hide from undead x2, 500 GP.  If he doesn’t have hide from undead does he have holy water?  I honestly doubt it but who knows…


----------



## Xael (Nov 16, 2003)

"Ah yes, of course I can do that. I'm sure matron will be pleased to hear it..." Quertus grins as he speaks: "Are you perhaps concerned about another possible revolution?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

The merchant, a sarcastic female drow commoner named Kilrawen, says 
"The only potions we carry are Cure Light Wounds.  And you are lucky that we have two of them in stock.  Every potion we had was shipped out with the caravan two weeks ago." 

The female mechant laughs hysterically when Kilcif asks for "Hide from Undead" and "Holy Water."  She taunts Kilcif and says he would have better luck visiting a merchant in Dagger Falls.

There are several other male and female drow in the tavern/store.


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Solom responds to Quertus, 
"No, I have no concerns about another revolution.  

"I am certain that Dorina and Matron Ki'Willis will get along fabulously.  

"I am also certain that if there were any problems, the problems would be resolved before the Inverted Tower even became aware of the problem."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

A thinking look overtakes Torellan's face.
"Randal Morn... I'll have to remember that... Do you know how he looks?"
With a smile, he also adds "I doubt I could just ask my way to him."


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Velasta stands there, as if stunned by the question.  "All surface worlders look alike to me.  He is supposed to be the most important of the surface worlders in Dagger Falls.  So look for the most important-looking surface worlder.  The one giving orders to all the rest.

"Or perhaps one of the wizards might know how to tell one surface dweller from another."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif tries to ignore her mockery knowing that by retaliating will only lead to more trouble, but as his anger build he thinks, _Oh how I would love to rip your arms from your body and flog you with them..._  Sighing he just replies, “Thanks I seem to have forgotten where I am…” he counties in his own mind, _Stupid gutless drow commoner._  His mood improves the farther away he gets from the commoner’s quarters.  He decides that asking the drow commoners is just out of the question and he starts to venture back to the audience hall.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

"When you live with surface-originating slaves, you learn to tell the difference between them. Of course, that doesn't mean they look any _better_ than what they did before you could tell the differences between them."
Torellan thinks for a while.
"As much as I would like to stay, I think I need to go see the wizards now. That way I can better serve you when we commence the raid on Dagger Falls."


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Velasta says farewell to Torellan, "Good luck my champion.  I'm looking foward to the hunt on the surface world.

"Be careful not to be alone around Velina.  She killed my last suitor and re-animated him as a zombie."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

"I'll have to keep your warning in mind."
The secondboy of House Millithor backs away from the room, bowing again to Velasta on his way.

When he is out and the door closed behind him, he starts walking away with a leisure pace. Once he is almost behind a corner, he stops and turns to address the more crumpy Quth-Maren guarding Velasta's door.
"Oh, I almost forgot. Mistress Velasta told me to tell you to cheer up."

He then heads for the Inverted Tower, asking for way if he doesn't find it immediately.


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2003)

Nobody gives Torellan directions to the Inverted Tower.  Torellan thinks Quertus and the wizards entered another cavern off the main web, but Torellan has no idea how to find the hidden entrance.

Appearently only wizards are invited to visit the Inverted Tower.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2003)

"Lolth damn it..." Torellan speaks barely audibly, knowing that Lolth isn't held in high regard in Szith Morcane.
"Now I need to find Dorianna, and I really wouldn't want to have anything to do with her... Maybe I'll move on to the next part of my 'Sister Duress' plan..."


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2003)

Torellan knows that Dorina's quarters are at the end of the hallway across from quarters given to Matron Ki'willis.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 17, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Narcelia sits respectfully and replies, "Mother, I believe Carcelon has an idea."




Carcelon nods and turns to face the Matron,
"Mother, what do you know about the temple upstairs?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis and Narcelia remember from their prior trip to what is now called Szith Morcane that the Shrine of Lolth is accessible through a webfilled chute leading out of any of the guard rooms in the ruler's level.  

A mere twenty or thirty feet of stone seperate the priestesses from the shrine. 

The Fane of Lolth was designed as a Great Spider, with eight seperate entrances. With both an outer fane for those not initated into the darkest secrets, and an inner fane for the high priestesses.  

Various enchantments were placed upon the shrine to defend it from non-believers.  The webs in the chute would entangle a non-believer, but act as a ladder for one of Lolth's worshippers.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 17, 2003)

Ki'Willis retells the information in Endur's above post. It is a minor holy site, created by me and matron Alisannara Morcane. Why do you ask? at the same time she says in sign-language  We may be overheard, speak anything sensitive in sign.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 17, 2003)

Aloud;
"Little more than idle curiosity.  Why such a grand temple for a small trading post?"

Drow Sign;
"Dorina wants to keep us out of the temple but seems unwilling or unable to destroy it.  
I believe it's important we gain access to the temple and find out why."


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2003)

Kilcif climbs down the chasm from the warehouse level.  After some experimentation, he discovers the hidden entrance to the Noble Female's level of Szith Morcane.

As he enters, he does not see the male guards that were on duty when he was here the day before.  Instead, the skinless drow female who was the former Matron of House Morcane is here.  Actually, Kilcif' notices that her twin sister, also a skinless drow female is here as well.  Kilcif has difficulty telling the two apart and knowing which one is really the former matron. 

They glare at Kilcif.  

Kilcif trembles and bows and apologizes.  Kilcif almost thinks about leaving the way he entered, but remembering the long climb decides to head for the audience hall.  

He passes a doorway on his right.  

He goes through a guardpost which only has a single zombie.

Kilcif discovers the double-doors that lead to the audience hall.  They are guarded by another of the skinless drow females.  Kilcif begins to wonder if some of these drow women belonged to House Millithor before they were skinned.  

He begins to wonder if he is the only survivor of an ambush.  He grits his will, he doesn't flee from the skinless drow, instead he opens the double doors to the audience hall.  

The doors slam shut behind him.  

Stepping forward, he realizes that the audience hall is empty.  

Two doors are ahead of him, one on the left behind the throne, one on the right.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 17, 2003)

Ki'Willis leans back in her chair, letting her mouth and her hands speak their own separate messages.
 Alisannara was always overly grandiose, she never understood the aestethic value of subtlety and simplicity. She wanted to make a powerful religious statement with the temple, and it suited me to oblige her.
simultaneously she signs,  It should not be too difficult to pass the guards, with Quertus assistance. I really don't know if there's anything in the temple that could be of use to us, though. I didn't place any extraordinary protections on the site, and I doubt Morcane possessed the resources to do that either. Irae is obviously extremely powerful, I cannot begin to guess the reason why she has not destroyed the temple. Unless she kept it intact to draw out and expose any remaining worshipers of Lolth. It is extremely unlikely that Lolth would answer our prayers there and not in any of her other temples.


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2003)

Somewhere else.

Night.

Torches line the elaborate formal hall.  Draperies of Red and Black adorn the walls and cover the windows to block of the view from the outside.

There are at least one hundred male and female humans in the hall.  All except two are masked.  Most are wearing black robes and wearing a skull mask.  The rest are wearing silver robes and a goat-horned headress.  One very tall human is wearing a giant-sized skull as if it were a full face helm and an obsidian crown atop the skull.  

One of the two that is not wearing a mask is not wearing any clothing at all.  Naked.  Drugged, but aware.  She is a chained sacrifice.  Younger than anyone else in the hall.  Her beauty stands out.  Somehow you know she was chosen because she was the most desirable and innocent of everyone in the hall.  

The other that is not wearing a mask is not human.  As tall as a Giant, it crouches near the sacrifice.  Its reddish-brown doglike head is topped with horns and its violet eyes have a cold, dark penetrating quality that suggest cunning and intelligence.

Eglur the Glabrezu speaks to the tall human wearing the crown while his claws inflict unspeakable acts upon the sacrifice, 
"Her soul is pleasing, but the best sacrifices are those who are willing.  You know this, Skull King! I should not have to remind you of my preferences."

Quah-Nomag, the Skull King, responds to Eglur,  "The White Witch nearly destroyed the cult.  It will take time to rebuild, to educate, and to prepare willing sacrifices." 

The Glabrezu responds,  "The Prince of the Undead sends orders. A puppet of the White Witch has captured Maerimydra Castle.  She is attempting one of the great rituals!  Prepare your coven for war."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Narcelia affects boredom. "I see no reason to think of the temple." Her fingers flash, "How would we do it without anyone noticing? And what if the Matron truly did trap the place, with Kiransalee's blessing? Without Lolth's help, we would not succeed." Her eyes are cold and hard, but a glimmer of fear rises, fear that the Spider Queen will never return.


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2003)

Mithril Hall

Thirteen dwarves are sitting around a table eating a meal with a gnome.  

An older dwarf with a ruddy face and wearing a green shirt speaks, "Ahh, Kassawar, the Festival of the Moon is tomorrow.  We will remember the deeds of our ancestors tomorrow."

A younger dwarf adds, "Great deeds!  Worthy of legend and song!"

The old dwarf continues"After the festival, we'll leave for Silverymoon.  Your relatives that escaped the fall of Blindenstone have resettled there.  They are waiting for you to rejoin them."

Kassawar cries into his beer, "But so many of my family and friends were killed by the horrible drow."

The old dwarf continues, "You'll be safe in Silverymoon.  The drow won't dare to attack."

All of a sudden there is a loud noise, and two large double doors that were in the background are thrown open.  

A female dwarf with blond hair and wearing White DragonHide Plate Armor is scowling and stomping away from another dwarf.  The other dwarf is older, wears a crown, and is beseeching her, 

King Battlehammer says, "Diesa, please be reasonable.

"The plan worked.  I agree that Django took some risks and liberties he should not have, but Kassawar was rescued and the drow were defeated."

Diesa responds, "Its not Django I'm upset at.  I understand his failures and don't expect any better from him.

"Its you.  You are the King.  You are supposed to be honorable and just.  Even if you have over one thousand years worth of hate stored up against the Drow of Menzoberanzan, that does not justify what you ordered.

"You should have known that sending Endur to negotiate with Horlgar was never going to have a happy ending.  My hearthmate told me he could smell the kinslayer blood on Horlgar's hands the moment he entered the same room.

"Why the ruse?  Why risk treachery and poison in the arena?  The drow could not harm those protected by the power of the Earthmother.  Their forces fled from battle or were destroyed.

"We could have walked in and freed Kassawar by force at any time."

The King responds, "I judged it the lesser of two evils.  I might have been wrong."

Diesa scowls, turns around, and stomps away.


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2003)

Solom continues his recruitment speech to Quertus, "I tell you, Quertus, the Inverted Tower has many advantages over Menzoberanzan that you have not begun to consider.

"For instance, you may be thinking that we are far from the epic center of magical research.

"Nothing could be further than the truth.  There is more magical knowledge within fifty miles of here than in all of Menzoberanzan.

"We are but a few hours ride on the surface from the residence of the most powerful mortal wizard of them all.  The Sage of Shadowdale.

"Not only that, but the Dread Lair of the lich king Alokkair, Wizard King of lost Hlontar is nearby as well.

"You could spend a lifetime engaging in magical research here!"


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2003)

Kilcif is still pondering which of the doors to try to find the Matron when Torellan opens one of the doors to the audience hall.  Torellan soon realizes that the Kilcif is lost and decides to escort Kilcif to the Matron's Quarters while pondering what to do to take advantage of the twins.  

As they approach the Matron's Quarters, they see Marckarius is ahead of them, already knocking on the Matron's door.  Behind them, Dariel has also found his way to the Matron's Quarters.

In the Inverted Tower, Quertus takes his leave of Solom to return to the Matron Mother.  Icho polymorphs himself into a toad and burrows into a pouch on Quertus' belt.  "Nobody is surprised to see a wizard with a toad."

The quiet, bored Eilos speaks, "I will accompany you.  It has been some time since I've had a conversation with the Matron."

The wizards are the last to arrive at the Matron's Quarters.

Everyone associated with House Millithor in Szith Morcane (except for the mounts and the Cavvekan that are on the commoner level) are now together after resting.

Marckarius informs the Matron that Dorina will receive her for their private meeting in four hours.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 18, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> "How would we do it without anyone noticing?"




(Before everyone arrives)
Carcelon continues in sign;
"Who said anything about them not noticing?  I was planning on convincing Dorina into letting us in."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> (Before everyone arrives)
> Carcelon continues in sign;
> "Who said anything about them not noticing?  I was planning on convincing Dorina into letting us in."




The Matron signs back,  How? a slight bend of a finger suggests scepticism. 

---
(later, before the arrival of Eilos)

Having just finished her conversation with her daughters she sits in silent contemplation when the other members of her army arrives in rapid succession. If she notices Kilcif's injury she studies him impassionately for about half a second. With most of the group assembled she taps the arm of her chair lightly and speaks.  I trust your stay in L'tarannen Del'elgluth (sp?) has been interesting. Have you learned anything of importance about our gracious hosts?


----------



## Xael (Nov 18, 2003)

Quertus listens to Solom, and almost starts to get bored himself. Solom's recruiting speech doesn't impress him the least, even though he might be talking the truth. When Icho comments about wizards and toads, Quertus mumbles something about stupid exceptions...

When Eilos speaks however, Quertus responds: "Indeed it has. Though I don't know if the conversation will be any more lively from mine with Solom." He then changes to sign language and grins lightly: "Now, if you know, would you mind telling me if Solom tucked the Demon with me to have it spy on me and others, or does he really have a habit of giving them away?"

When he reaches matron, Quertus will do a simple greeting and wait for somebody else to start speaking.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 18, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron signs back,  How? a slight bend of a finger suggests scepticism.




Carcelon turns so that only the Matron and Narcelia can see then continues;
"By playing to her arrogance.  She obviously believes that our Queen has been vanquished and that we have no choice but to serve Kiransalee.  If we make a speech to the effect that we'd be willing to convert after one last attempt to contact Lolth I imagine she'd be more than happy to let us in."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

(before)

Kilcif is slightly relieved by the familiar approaching drow, but unsure and unwilling to show it he simply fallows behind the smaller drow.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia nods at Carcelon's reasoning. Her fingers flash in response: _What if it does not work?_

[At the appropriate moment When the first knock comes, she glances at the door, eyes flashing in an instant--no more--of irritation. She looks back to the Matron, awaiting her reaction.


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2003)

Eilos' skeletal figures respond to Quertus.  

"The demon is a test of your arcane skill.  If you can master it, it is a gift.  If you fail, it becomes a spy."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

The matron flashes back;  If you still want to do it you have my permission. She might be easier to exploit if she really believes we are that sentimental, if nothing else it is a test of her wisdom.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia smiles a little at the Matron's comment about the test, but responds, _You won't be going?_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2003)

Torellan waits for the females to end their conversation. While it could be interesting, his mind is on more important matters. Namely, how he could exploit the rivalry between the twins.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

"I might come, but doing this will be the last we can do before we have to give her our answer. The time for our choice is not today, we must take all the time we have to prepare for that moment."


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2003)

When Torellan mentions to Eilos and Quertus that he was trying to get into the Inverted Tower to ask for a description of Randal Morn, Eilos responded, 

"The Inverted tower is by invitation only.  Entering the tower without being invited by Solom would be a fatal mistake.  As some of Dorina's invading minions discovered during the recent change of ownership.

"Randal Morn?  The ruler of Dagger Dale?  I have never seen him, but he has been at war with the Lords of Zhentil Keep for nearly fifty years.  He must be a gray-haired and gray-bearded human.  

"When the Zhentilars ruled Dagger Dale, the price on his head was 10,000 gold pieces.  

"I don't know what value his head would bring today.  Although his sword is supposed to be extremely valuable.  'The Sword of the Dales.'  According to one legend, his sword was or is the phylactery for a Lich."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 19, 2003)

Narcelia nods at the Matron's response and then looks at the door, wondering how long whoever is waiting will wait before leaving.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 19, 2003)

---
( before the arrival of Eilos)

Having just finished her conversation with her daughters she sits in silent contemplation when the other members of her army arrives in rapid succession. If she notices Kilcif's injury she studies him impassionately for about half a second. With most of the group assembled she taps the arm of her chair lightly and speaks.  I trust your stay in L'tarannen Del'elgluth (sp?) has been interesting. Have you learned anything of importance about our gracious hosts?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif upon entering stayed close to the door but also tried to stay out of the way of members of House Millithor.  He finds the hand movements boring and quickly tires of watching them turning his attention to the watching the door as he contemplates what to the tell the matron, if anything of his encounter with the less than sociable drow vampires.

His ears perk up with the mention of the surface world as he had almost completely forgot about the trip and raid upon it.


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2003)

Nobody notices any injuries on Kilcif.  Kilcif is as good as new.  He is not wearing anything green colored either.

As eldest son, Marckarius takes it upon himself to be the first to answer the Matron's question.

Bowing to Matron Ki'Willis Millithor, Marckarius speaks, 
"Matron Ki'Willis, Torellan, Dariel and I were quartered with Zedar T'sarran in the warriors barracks area.  From what I could tell, Zedar is an impressive warrior.  His combat ability appears to be equal to my own and exceeds the ability of my younger brothers.  The rest of the warriors in the barracks are commoners with some training and of minimal consequence.  Undoubtedly many of them served L'Tarranen del Egluth and have changed their allegiance several times.

"I also visited the commoner area where my mount is quartered.  There are very few mounts in the stables.  

"I also noticed that the gate that leads to Maerimydra has a minimal amount of guards set on it."


Marckarius bows again and moves out of the way, to allow someone else to present themselves to the Matron.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 19, 2003)

The Matron nods in Marcarius' direction and continues listening to the reports of her followers.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2003)

Eilos bows and says 

"Matron Mother Ki'Willis, it is so good to see you again.  I regret that I have changed somewhat for the worse due to an ill-fated experiment with magical energies that were beyond my skill.  I have spent the majority of my time and effort on magical research and knows little about the T'sarrans.  I do know, however, that one of Irae T'sarran allies is a powerful drow necromancer named Umaerh.  

"Umaerh aided Dorina in the capture of Szith Morcane and used teleportation magic to return to Maerimydra to assist Irae T'sarran.  The fact that Umaerh could use teleportation magic without worry of the Fzerness indicates that Umaerh is highly skilled.  I have heard a rumor that Umaerh wages war against the forces of the fiend Kurgoth while riding on the back of a Dracolich, but I do not know the truth of that rumor."

Eilos bows and retreats to the back of the room.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 20, 2003)

Narcelia sits idly, listening carefully to the reports but not showing interest in any particular thing.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2003)

Several hours pass as the members of House Millithor discuss the situation they are in.  

Then, there is a knock at the door.  When the door is opened, a Quth-Maren is standing in the entrance to the Matron's room.

The Quth-Maren speaks in a hoarse voice, "Jabbress Dorina will see Ilharess Ki'Willis now."

Matron Ki'Willis goes off to her private meeting with Dorina while the others scatter to their various activities.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis passes through the double doors and another pair of Quth-Maren guards and enters Dorina's quarters.

The ceiling of this octagonal room rises thirty feet off the ground.  A pillar in the center stands up fifteen feet in heigh.  On that pillar rests a throne made of bones, with Dorina's gaunt drow body draped casually across it.  The walls of the room are covered with majestic dark tapestries.  Several long tables of gleaming dark wood stand along the walls.

A female drow wearing the robes of a priestess of Lolth has been bound to one of the tables with chains.  She is a strongly-built drow with wild white hair and deep black skin.  A Quth-Maren stands nearby, tormenting her and ignoring her pleadings for mercy.

A male drow stands near the pillar.  His inky black flesh is smooth and supple, but extremely gaunt.  His stark white hair is long and neatly combed, gathered below his shoulders in a loose ponytail.  His magical garment is light, open-fronted robe of forest green, which he wears over a white shirt and black breeches, maintaining a stylish appearance.  A mummified drow hand with five rings hangs around his neck and heavy bracers adorn his arms.  

Dorina speaks,
"This is Umaerh, one of my mother's servants.  He brings word that the Dark Lady favors our efforts.  My mother is making great progress in Maerimydra.

"Umaerh, leave us now.  The Matron and I have much to discuss.

"Matron Ki'Willis, I see I have not introduced you yet to Dessa Sik-Morcane.  She has the fortune to be the last living member of House Morcane.  She is also fortunate to serve as my food source.  I prefer to drink the blood of priestesses of Lolth.  

"Part of the conversion process to convert to the worship of Kiaransalee involved killing and reanimating a priestess of Lolth.  When the time comes for your conversion, I will give Dessa to you.  I will enjoy watching you skin her alive and transform her into a Quth-Maren.

"So, what is on your mind today?  Are your sons looking forward to the surface raid tomorrow?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif will fallow the two sisters as a bodyguard if possible as they represent the power of House Millithor and also the money.  If they say no he will try to get to know the area as much as possible while looking careful for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 20, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Eilos bows and says
> 
> "Matron Mother Ki'Willis, it is so good to see you again.




I am pleased to see that you are well, Eilos. Much have changed since the last time we spoke. How fares your research? Are you still loyal to House Millithor?  There's a hint of sarcasm in her voice as she asks the last question.

--
later, with Dorina

Ki'Willis takes in the scene in front of her, her eyes glittering in dark amusement. _How very tasteful, quite lovely._ She acknowledges Umaerth and Dorina with a nod and walks up to the prisoner. Holding Dessa's jaw in a firm grip she looks into the woman's eyes for a moment (ooc: Does she appear to be sane?), a beautiful sneer on her lips. She tightenes her grip before letting go, a trickle of blood runs down off Dessa's cheek.
 Turning to face Dorina;  She will be enough for me, but we need two more. Do you have any other priestesses of Lolth in store for my daughters? They would seem to be a finite resource. What will you do when the faith of Kiaransalee has reached supremacy? Eventually the world will run out of hands. She smiles disarmingly. I jest of course, I'm sure you will adapt masterfully.
 There is much I do not know about your faith, one of the reasons I requested this meeting was to learn more. My perspective is still that of an outsider, I can not convert without a true understanding of the religion of Kiaransalee.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2003)

Eilos responded to the Matron that his ultimate loyalty has always been to House Millithor, although occassional compromises had been made for survival's sake, and for the sake of magical research. 

When Matron Ki'Willis is examining Dessa, she notices that Dessa seems sane, although terrified, full of anger and despair.  Ki'Willis also notices that Dessa is very weak and pale, as if she has been nearly drained of blood.  Even if freed, she would probably have difficulty standing.

Dorina responds to Matron Ki'Willis with a wicked smile that shows off her fangs,
"When one of your daughters is ready to convert to the worship of Kiaransalee, I am certain that we will be able to find a priestess of Lolth for her conversion ceremony.

"I am shocked that the Spider Kissers did not teach you more about our faith.  It is their fear, of course. They are terrified of the power and majesty of the true Goddess of the drow.

"Kiaransalee is the ultimate manifestation of a drow elf.  

"She was once mortal, a powerful drow necromancer-queen upon another plane.  Her unholy experiments provoked her foolish husband to curse and banish her.  She fled into hiding, continued her grisly work with her undead servitors for centuries before raising an undead army to exact vengence upon her husband.  Her horde of undead slaughtered all the inhabitants of her plane of existance.  As the only being worshipped on that plane of existance, she was elevated to divine status.  

"Now she seeks to repeat the feat by slaughtering all life upon this plane of existance.  She seeks power both in the mortal realm and the divine realm.  She slaughtered the misguided demon prince who claimed to rule the undead and seized his portfolio for her own. 

"Kiaransalee grants power to her servants at midnight.  Once a year, we celebrate The Graverending, which takes place on Midwinter Eve.  On this unholy night, every cleric of Kiaransalee animates as many undead creatures as possible, sending them into the world to wreck havoc upon the living.  Besides this annual celebration, we observe various minor devotions every month during the full moon.  

"Her dogma is straightforward and appropriate to the drow race.  Death comes to all, and cruel vengence will be exacted on those who waste their lives on the petty concerns of this existance.  True power comes only from the unquestioning servitude of the once dead, mastery over death, and the eventual earned stature of one of the ever-living in death.  Hunt, slay, and animate those who scorn the Revenencer's power, and answer any slight a thousandfold so that all may know the coming power of Kiaransalee.

"The GraveRending is coming soon.  Two months and two days from now.  The full power of Kiaransalee will be unleashed upon the mortal world.  And for the first time, Lolth will not be available to restrain Kiaransalee.

"It will be a night to remember.

"My mother will ensure it."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 21, 2003)

The Matron walks closer to Dorina, a pensive but amused expression on her face.  
" Interesting... 'The petty concerns of this existance.' How should one interpret that passage? Most people's everyday concerns could be considered petty, though they are often essential to the individual. Is everyone deserving of cruel vengeance simply for the crime of living? If animation as an undead is considered an elevation in stature, doesn't that offset the acts of vengeance inflicted upon the sinner before her death? Especially if one animates the victim as a sapient form of undead, as you seem to favour."


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

Without changing the expression on her face, the tone of Dorina's voice grows cold.   
"All shall serve the Goddess.  Those who serve willingly will be rewarded by the Goddess as I have been rewarded.  Those who serve unwillingly suffer eternally.  But all serve the will of the Goddess."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 21, 2003)

"Ahh, I see." _I see theology is not your area of expertise. I doubt you are truly as favoured by the goddess as you'd like to believe you are._ "That is, as always, the essence of religion. I can consult the books for further details."

"There is another matter of equal importance that we need to discuss. The process of conversion will obviously bind us to Kiaransalee, but I will not be beholden to any other mortal or undead being. House Millithor must remain autonomous, under the will of the Goddess. We will serve you at her direct command, but we will not accept an inferior status by default. 
 L'Tarannen Del'elgluth will continue to serve as a base for the forces of Kiaransalee, and we will respect your right to Morcane's share of the complex, but House Millithor will remain the owner of the other share. This will have only marginal practical effect, but it's an important issue on principle. The war-effort will continue, it will in fact be considerably strengthened by the contribution of our House. The presence of Kiaransalee will be strengthened by our willing conversion and her victory will come sooner than it would otherwise do."


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

Dorina's tone softens and sounds almost compassionate.  

"Of course, Matron Ki'Willis.  

"You need not fear becoming beholden to any mortal or undead, for my mother is far beyond either state of being.  You will come to understand that my mother is the physical embodiment of the Will of the Goddess.  When serving Irae, you serve the Goddess made flesh." 

As Ki'Willis listens to the expressionless Dorina speak, Ki'Willis realizes that it is much harder to tell when one of the undead is lying.  The living have tell-tale betrayals in the face and the voice when they lie, the dead lack those tell-tale displays.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 21, 2003)

_That has to be a lie. Irae cannot be allowed to hinder my ambitions, if she will not compromise she must be removed. Unless she is truly an Avatar_  So she is the Avatar of the Goddess? Truly? _ Such a direct intervention by a Diety upon the mortal plane must surely provoke countermeasures by other Gods._Kiaransalee must have great plans for Maerimidrya.
 You spoke of the GraveRending, a flood of undeath sweeping across Toril. How would this be accomplished? And how would you prevent other Deities from interfering? Lolth is just one of a hundred Gods active on this plane. Kiaransalees power must be great indeed.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

Dorina continues, 
"Truly, Matron Ki'Willis.  My Mother's representation of Kiaransalee is the focus of prophesy and a story of epic proportions.

"What am I about to tell you must not be revealed to another living soul.

"The GraveRending is accomplished every year through rituals, but in the past it has always been limited in scope by Lolth's opposition.  This year, Lolth will no longer oppose the GraveRending.

"Already, my Mother has summoned the Undying Temple of Kiaransalee to this plane of existance and has created a portal to the Negative Energy Plane.  She plans to use the Undying Temple and the Portal to raise the tens of thousands of dead in Maermydrya and Myth Drannor into the greatest horde of undead the world has ever seen.

"All life will be scourged from this planet.  The other Gods of Toril pale in significance before Kiaransalee's might."


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

When Quertus returns from the family meeting to the Inverted Tower, he gets to work on scribing spells from scrolls into his new spell book.  The first spell in the new spellbook, Analyze Dweamor, had already been scribed before arriving in Szith Morcane.  Today, he should finish scribing Permanency.  And tomorrow, while the warriors raided the surface, he would finish scribing Dominate Person.

Icho, back in quasit form and eyeing the large stack of scrolls, says, "Master, if you have an extra pen and another book, I could scribe some of these scrolls for you."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 21, 2003)

Her lips part slightly and she inhales, her breath hissing sharply between her teeth. She composes herself swiftly, but her voice still betrays a hint of avarice. 
 And she will use the power of the Undying Temple to control the horde? A glorious vision, worthy of a Goddess. She inclines her head a few degrees, a gesture of respect not to Dorina but to her Goddess. _Somehow I doubt that she's lying about this... If such a ritual is possible, and the means to accomplish it are right here in this very complex, near infinite power lies within my reach. If there's the slightest posibility that I can take control over this process, take control over the Horde, then it's worth risking everything. Lolth, Kiaransalee, dieties are just a means to an end, they are to be exploited even as they exploit their worshipers in turn. We all strive towards greater power, and only a fool allows loyalty and tradition to stand in her way. _ 

(ooc: when she has heard Dorina's reply; )

 You have given me much to think about, until the next time we meet. Farewell, Dorina.
She turns, and walks out of the chamber.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

The remainder of the day, the last day of the month of Uktal in the Fearunian calendar, passes uneventfully.  The Necromancer Umaerh appears to have vanished after being introduced to Matron Ki'Willis (perhaps he has magically returned to Maerimydra).

Quertus and Eilos focus on their magical research in the Inverted Tower.

The Priestesses of Lolth spend the day exploring and resting.

The male warriors exercise and train with the other warriors on the barracks level.

Kilcif hangs around in his nominal bodyguard position to protect the Priestesses of House Millithor.

Another day arrives.  The Feast of the Moon in the calendar of the surface worlders.  

All those who are participating in the raid against the surface worlders assemble in the Barracks area for final orders.  Marckarius, Eilos, and other members of House Millithor ask permision from the Matron to participate in the hunt on the surface world.

Zedar T'Sarran will be going and is the offical organizer of the expedition, but drow tend to be highly chaotic, so he is not planning on giving orders of any sort. He is also bringing a "pet" with him, a displacer beast that has been trained for hunting.

Velasta T'Sarran will also be going, spurred on to volunteer by Torellan's suggestion. Velasta is also bringing one of her Quth-Maren bodyguards.

Kiernan and Leonon Morcane (both vampires) are going.

Approximately twenty drow commoners are armed for war and will be going into the crypts between the drow fortess and the surface, but won't actually go onto the raid. Another ten of the regular drow troops will also be going into the crypts. This force will secure the entrance and assist with escorting slaves and make sure that the drow are prepared in case the surface worlders stage a counter-attack or somehow track the drow back to the Dodrien crypts.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

The Lake of Shadows is huge, some sixty miles across in its longest dimension.  The lake is located a mere thirty miles from Szith Morcane.  The most direct trade route to Maerimydra involves crossing the lake.

Its water is clear and fresh, and it is inhabitated by a wide variety of eyeless fish, crabs, and less mundane creatures such as Aboleths and Kuo-toa.  The depth of the lake is about one hundred feet deep for most of it and the height of the cavern above the lake ranges from fifty to one hundred feet. 

Kuo-toa populate the western portion of the Lake of Shadows while Aboleths live in the Eastern portion, but all that live within the lake worship "That Which Swims in Darkness", the terrible creature that gave the Lake its name.

The bloated fishlike humanoid maneuvered slowly in the dark waters of the lake.  Its arms and legs were small for its size, but its gaping maw looked big enough to swallow a horse.  Although the ten-ton Kuo-toa Leviathan was a terrifying figure to the other Kuo-toa, it too was terrified to be in the presence of its master, "That Which Swims in Darkness." The Kuo-toa, whom the other Kuo-toas called "The Claw", heard the message of its master and then it retreated as soon as it had been dismissed.

In the Shrine that the Kuo-toas had built to honor "That Which Swims in Darkness" as a physical manifestation of the power of the Abyssal Lord who ruled all that swims in darkness, the Claw held court.  The Claw, as the primary interpretor for "That Which Swims in Darkness", gave its orders to the Kuo-toa Whips.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

As Kilcif leaves the bugbear cave to cross the common areas to report to the Priestesses of Lolth for duy on the Feast of the Moon, he notices someone he had not seen before.  

A fishlike humanoid (a Kuo-toa) is entering the Drow trading post in the commoner area.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> All those who are participating in the raid against the surface worlders assemble in the Barracks area for final orders.  Marckarius, Eilos, and other members of House Millithor ask permision from the Matron to participate in the hunt on the surface world.




They have her permission.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif will try and fallow the Kuo-toa nonchalantly threw the commoner area.  If this leads to a “side” tunnel where I would be more noticeable then Kilcif will try and fallow quietly and from the shadows.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 22, 2003)

With his Kracken-face Helm under one arm, Kripp Yelloweye takes in the alien nature of the Commoner's Area, the lack of Water bothering him for a mere moment before his mind bent to other things, other tasks. An oddity amongst his Folk, Kripp wore a complete suit of Plate Armor, forged a decade ago by the finest Duergar Craftsmen, it's surface embossed with all manner of fish and creatures of the Depths. A massive shield showing serpents and tentacled _Things_ was upon is back, as well as a pack and several smaller pouches.
Checking his morningstar in it's belt-ring, Kripp moved deeper into the Commons, seeing what the outer world had to offer an enterprising young Kuo-Toa...


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

The common area of the trading post has drow buildings on the western portion of the map and various humanoid caves on the eastern portion of the cave.  In the center of the map is a large pond that is fed by a stream.

The cave mouth in the chasm winds back deep in the rock, opening into a very large cavern, which is easily 30 feet high at the entrance and rises sharply from that point.  The cavern streteched for nearly half a mile to the east, its floor broken into a myriad of ledges and tilted slabs.  Many of these are covered with weird fungal growths that appear to have been carefully cultivated, others sport bulbous houses or cottages that seem to have grown from giant toadstools.  Eerie green witchlight dances in the small, round windows of these dwellings.  A few dark figures move about between the fungal patches and the houses.

The still surface of the lake reflects the light of the phosphorescent fungus in the cavern, making it difficult to see what might lie beneath the surface.

The eastern side of the cavern is where the bugbears and other non-drow live.  The ceiling of this vast cavern rises more than one hundred feet from the uneven ground.  Stalactites hang from the ceiling and stalagmites rise to meet them throughout the cavern, occassionally joining to form a solid column.  Dense patches of phosphorescent fungus grow in various locations throughout the cavern, including on some walls, illuminating the whole area in a soft purple light.  Several beasts resembling small catttle or yaks seem to roam about a stone-walled enclosure beside a large, dark lake/pond.  A number of side caves are visible in the walls at various altitudes on the eastern end of the cavern.


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2003)

When Icho volunteers for scroll scribing service, Quertus coldly ansvers: "No, I don't have another book for these spells. And even if I would, I wouldn't let you touch it. Wizard's spellbooks are sacred, and anybody else that touches them without permission will be killed instantly. Besides, scribing spells is a personal matter for me."

Quertus will also ask permission from Matron to take part in the raid. He is eager to view the others in action (especially Eilos), and there has to be *somebody* that belongs to house Millithor that has *brains* and *authority* (Eilos doesn't count) to supervice other Millithors. Not to mention that there might be some "accidents" on the trip... He will of course not mention the last part to Matron.

OOC:


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2003)

Since she doesn't yet know about the kuo-toan attack she will allow Quertus to join the raid. Unless someone else, in addition to Carcelon, wishes to stay she will ask Kilcif to remain in the complex to guard her. She does not want to tempt Dorina to betray her by appearing too weakly guarded, not does she want to seem overly cautious since that would also be a provokation.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

After Quertus tells Icho not to touch his spellbooks, Icho trembles in fear, "Yes, Master.  I will never touch your books.
"You can trust Icho, master.  Icho has been an advisor to many wizards.  Many great secrets are known to Icho."


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

In the barracks area, the forty or so drow going on the expedition are mingling and talking.  Fifteen riding lizards with saddles are also crowded into the area.

Zedar T'sarran speaks out loud, "Before we get to the surface, we have to pass through the Dodrien crypts.  For those of you who have not been this way before, I will remind you that the Dodrien crypts are full of traps and undead to keep superstitious humans away.  All of the monsters in the crypts have been trained to leave drow alone.

"Once we are at entrance to the crypts, we will split into two groups.  The Hunters will head for Dagger Falls.  The rest of you will stay at the entrance to collect any slaves or defend the entrance if necessary.

"The hunters will maintain silence once we are on the surface, using hand signals to communicate.  The purpose of this hunt is to spread terror amongst the surface dwellers.

"Leonon and Kiernan will _persuade_ as many of the humans as possible that tonight is an excellent time to visit the Dodrien crypts.  So the slaves might just walk up to the crypts if Kiernan and Leonon are successful in their persuasion where they will be sorted out by those who remain at the entrance to the crypts.

"Torellan has mentioned that he plans to capture Randal Morn, the ruler of Dagger Falls.  

"I myself intend to visit the Church of Tyr.  The rest of you may feel free to accompany myself, Torellan, Leonon and Kiernan, or strike out on your own."  


Riding on lizards or levitating, the drow leave the Barracks level and ascend to the entrance to Szith Morcane.  They then ascend through another chute to the Dodrien Crypts.

The crypts are so cold that the drow begin to shivver and can see their own breath.  

As the drow pass through the crypts, a group of surface dweller skeletons threaten them, but Velasta holds out the mummified hand she wears around her neck, and the skeleton guards return to their posts.

A ten foot tall stalagmite with one eye and a great gaping maw lined with crystalline teeth wishes Zedar good hunting and asks Zedar to bring it back a meal.

A marble statue of a gaunt, alien-looking creature with bulbous eyes, an insect's mandibles, and an elongated oval head radiates malice as the drow pass it by.  

The drow pass by several doors that are covered with magical symbols.  

Finally, the drow arrive at a pair of large stone doors set into the hillside.  The doors are unadorned except for a pair of stone handles that are joined together by a length of chain and a good quality padlock.

Zedar removes a key to unlock the chain and speaks, "Be ready for anything.

The chain is removed and the great stone doors open.  

With a howl, the wind enters the Dodrien crypts.  White Crystals fall upon the party.  In fact, the surface world (or all of it you can see from the entrance) is white, covered in white crystals.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

Carcelon notices that many of the guards are no longer on duty.  The Quth-Maren are still posted outside of Dorina, Velina, and Velasta's quarters.  There is a group of undead guarding the entrance to the level from the chasm.  Kilcif is standing guard outside the Matron's quarters.

It would be easy for Carcelon to sneak into the Shrine of Lolth without being noticed.


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2003)

(To Icho, before leaving) "Good then. But tell me one thing my faithful advisor; What happened to those former masters of yours?"

When they have passed through the crypts, and the door is opened, Quertus starts to think that preparing _Endure Elements_ could have been a wise choise. He waits for others to go on before him (quite naturally), and sticks somewhere near Eilos. He turns to Torellan and says: "If you're really going for the leader of the city, I'm coming with you. You're going to need my help."

He then turns to Eilos. "Ever been to surface before?"

OOC: Don't know if Quertus has been on the surface himself (possible), or if he knows anything about snow. Or if he know wether Eilos has been on the surface.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

As Kilcif nonchalantly attempts to follow the Kuo-toa through the commoner area, Kripp notices the bugbear.

Although the bugbear does not appear to be paying attention to Kripp, the bugbear's huge muscles and outlandish adventuring gear (including a bow that must have been crafted by the surface elves) makes him stand out compared to the other bugbears and goblinoids in the commoner area.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

Icho responded to Quertus before leaving for the trip to the surface, "Well, Solom is my only mortal ex-master.  All the other masters  are not on this plane of existance."

The drow have either seen or heard of snow, but none have ever been in a snow storm.

When asked by Quertus about trips to the surface, Eilos sarcastically responds, "Yes, I enjoy visiting the surface very much.  I have even smoked pipes with the bumbling old fool they call the Sage of Shadowdale."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2003)

When Quertus remarks that he's going to accompany him, Torellan smirks.
"Suit yourself, but keep in mind that the catch is mine. Well, you can have part of the honor if you _donate_ a few protective spells."

*OoC:* For the day of battle, Torellan changes his _ventriloquism_ to _true strike_.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> As Kilcif nonchalantly attempts to follow the Kuo-toa through the commoner area, Kripp notices the bugbear.
> 
> Although the bugbear does not appear to be paying attention to Kripp, the bugbear's huge muscles and outlandish adventuring gear (including a bow that must have been crafted by the surface elves) makes him stand out compared to the other bugbears and goblinoids in the commoner area.




Turning to the Bugbear, Kripp attempts what he thinks passes for a smile among the warm-blooded, though it looks more like a Shark about to bite.'Hullo, goblyn-big...why Kripp,you follow?'


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 23, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia, having secured permission from the Matron to accompany the group to the surface, prepares herself accordingly. She puts everything in her Haversack but the Carpet of Flying, which she leaves with the Matron.

When Zedar speaks, she is torn. _A surface temple! It would be enjoyable to strike it down. But perhaps it would be better that I lead Torellan so he does not cause shame to our House . . ._

Her thoughts are wiped away when the entrance is opened and the snow--_Snow! I hadn't thought it would be so cold!_--blows around them. She looks around in wonder. The heads on her snake whip, however, hiss and move around discontentedly.


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2003)

The lizards are sluggish and difficult to persuade to leave the entrance.  

Zedar, Dariel, and Marckarius get only a few feet outside the entrance before Dariel's lizard collapses.

Marckarius yells through the howling wind, "We'll have to leave the lizards behind."

Zedar, Dariel, and Marckius return to the entrance and close the door to keep the howling wind out.  Some of the drow commoners are delegated with the task to bring the lizards back to the drow settlement.  

Zedar speaks, "Without the lizards, the raid will have to proceed on foot, unless you have magical means of flight.  Those who can fly will still have enough time to reach Dagger Falls.  If you are walking, you will not have time to reach Dagger Falls before the Sun rises, but you could attack one of the nearby farms."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Drow Common Area

Kilcif looks at the strange humanoid fish and it’s hideous smile with some concern and much suspicion.  Kilcif tries to come up with a convincing lie, “Fallowing you?  Not really, or at least I didn’t mean to, I was really just observing you as I’ve seen few of your kind up close.”  Hoping that sounded good Kilcif decides to change the subject, “So, ahh, what brings you up from the lake?”


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2003)

Gracklstugh
The City of the Blades
Greatest city of the Duergar in the Underdark

The ceiling of the great cavern is perpetually covered with thick, reeking smoke that rises from the city’s countless forges and smelters.   

The Council of the King meets.

Present are all the clan lairds, the crown prince Horlgar Steelshadow, the head of the merchant council Durna Thuldark, and the Stone Giant Stonespeaker Hgraan.  Missing from the council are the recently deceased King Tarngardt Steelshadow, the High Priest of Laduguer Morndin Gloomstorm, and the Derro savant leader Diinakvil Rylafryn.  

The clan laird Borwald Firehand, who is also the Marshal of Gracklstugh’s army, is speaking, “The drow cast spells that could have harmed the Crown Prince.  They destroyed over a million gold pieces worth of property that belonged to the Prince.  Not only that, but their interference disrupted the treaty talks.  We were unable to forge the military alliance with Mithral Hall.”

Stonespeaker Hgraan responds, “Not that there was much chance of forging an alliance with Mithral Hall.  Prince Horlgar only made one trip out of Gracklstugh in his life, and during that one trip, King Tarngardt dies of unknown causes.  A coincidence, or something more sinister?”

The giant glares at the prince.  The prince declines to respond.

The Marshal responds on the prince's behalf, ”The crown prince was nearly killed by these drow hooligans.  Even without the power of their goddess behind them, they are dangerous and depraved.” 

The High Priest Morndin Gloomstorm enters the room.  He speaks , “The divinations are complete!  Laduguer has answered my prayers.”

Confusion erupts in the council chambers.  Looks of nervousness and speculation on everyone’s face, including the face of the Crown Prince.

The High Priest continues,  ”Laduguer has revealed that King Tarngardt was slain by a drow assassin.”

Cries of treachery and demands for war erupt in the council.  

The Stone Giant demands in his booming voice,   “Who hired the assassin?” 

The priest responds,   “Laduguer did not say.” 

All eyes turn to the Crown Prince.

“The meaning of Laduguer’s message is clear.  We march to war against Menzoberanzan.  Assemble the army of stone!” 

The stone giant scowls, but the duergar clan lairds covet the riches of Menzoberanzan and eagerly leave the council chambers to assemble the army.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Hallway Female Wing Drow Noble Area

Kilcif stands but leans against the cool cavern wall next to the Matron’s door with his arms crossed over his chest.  His mace is in his hand but his large body hides most of it from prying eyes and his own eyes are scanning the hallway, ceiling, walls, and floor for any potential threats.  He was slightly disappointed in not being allowed to go to the surface, but at the same time he was more shocked to be given almost single handedly the task of guarding the house matron.  His mind wanders while his eyes scans, _I’m an outsider but here I stand guarding the House Millithor most prized possession…  Have I been accepted or are they just that concerned with giving a strong front?_

With his free hand Kilcif knocks against the wall to notify the Matron that all is still clear while his mind continues to wander, _I wonder how the raid is going?_  He can’t help but smile, _I wonder if they realize how much snow is on the ground?  It’s late in the season in all…_ 

His mood turns serious again, _Why in the abyss are we still here?_  As his mood becomes more and more serious his eyes scan the hallway with more diligence.









*OOC:*


Kilcif would have told the Matron about the vampire attack when they had a chance to be alone.  While in the hallways Kilcif will keep tabs of how often guards come through, what their armed with, etc.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 23, 2003)

Ki'Willis turns the last page of the book and briefly studies the symbol of Kiaransalee painted on the back of the skin-bound tome. She sits for a while in silent contemplation. Whatever desicion she was going to make would demand the proper preparations. One way or the other Dorina and her mother would become her enemies, but the rest of the city could perhaps be won over. After her first desicive strike many of the remaining inhabitants of Sith Morcane (ooc: she hates that name but it's easier to write  ) would be forced to make a choice. She had to make sure that choice would be in her favour. 

She walks to the door, opens it and signs for Kilcif to stay at his post. What he told her about Laernan was somewhat disturbing, but in the end it merely proves the lacking discipline and control that Dorina and Irae has over their subjects. Such weakness could be exploited, in due time, but now her disc carries her towards Carcelon's chamber. After exchanging greetings and trying to sense her daughter's mood she asks her to go to the Inverted Tower and appoint a meeting between the Matron and Solom.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Drow Common Area
> 
> Kilcif looks at the strange humanoid fish and it’s hideous smile with some concern and much suspicion.  Kilcif tries to come up with a convincing lie, “Fallowing you?  Not really, or at least I didn’t mean to, I was really just observing you as I’ve seen few of your kind up close.”  Hoping that sounded good Kilcif decides to change the subject, “So, ahh, what brings you up from the lake?”



OoC:Sense Motive on the furball.

IC: Kripp continues his shark-tooth smile,all the while eyeing the Bugbear's face, watching for any sign of an attack. By the Deeps, the thing stank. It was almost enough to make him gag. Kripp had to get used to the abominable smell of the _Vrol'al'bloorb_ *, however, for his current endeavor required that he travel amongst them. With a sigh in longing for his Pool that might have passed for a hiss among the Outlanders, Kripp addressed the Bugbear ' To adventure and find riches and excitement,Kripp comes. Slaves Kripp would have, as well as other treasures,my _Lord_ as well, do I seek to Please.Seek companions, do you,Goblyn-Big? '

* Vrol'al'bloorb: The accurssed who walk above. A term of pity and mild disgust for those not blessed with life in the Water. Airbreathers.


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

Dariel dismounts the lizard and abandons it without further ado. A shiver runs over his body as the cold wind strikes him. "Then let's go by foot. I didn't come to this forsaken surface just to watch my lizard collapse. Damn this blasted snow!"

Moving out a little on foot, Dariel searches the ground, wondering if anyone passed here recently, meanwhile pulling his cloak close to him.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2003)

Torellan looks disappointed as the lizards refuse to carry on. However, determination shows more clearly on his face.
"Quertus, you have that magic-hut spell prepared, don't you? I'm considering a prolonged hunt..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Female Noble Section

Kilcif nods his head in acknowledgement as he falls in a few steps back and behind of the Matron.  Kilcif himself is just happy to be doing something other than just standing staring down the corridors of the noble section, _Now I know why I would rather hunt bounties than do guard work, it’s so boring…_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Common Area

Kilcif looks at the fishman through a sidewise glance while trying to sum up his combat prowess, _Well it’s strong enough to carry its own armor and desperate times call for desperate measures._

Kilcif sighs heavy before speaking, “Yeah Goblyn-Big’s got companions and they pay good enough.  I’m not sure if they’re hiring though…  You willing to travel to find out?” 

Kilcif turns and starts walking away as he could really careless if the Kuo-Toa follows him as the smell of routing fish is almost too much for the bugbear’s nose to handle.  _For a creature always in the water you sure smell horrible._


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Following the Bugbear, Kripp slips wordlessly in step,donning his helm once more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif mutters to no one in particular as he was hoping to have Kripp delivered to the Matron’s room quickly but he slows his pace down so that the Kuo-Toa could keep up.

He studies the Kuo-Toa’s equipment and finally points to the morningstar, “So you any good with that?”


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif mutters to no one in particular as he was hoping to have Kripp delivered to the Matron’s room quickly but he slows his pace down so that the Kuo-Toa could keep up.
> 
> He studies the Kuo-Toa’s equipment and finally points to the morningstar, “So you any good with that?”




'Attack not best with spiked club, but better than many, be I, yes. Much better methods of slaying have I, as well as keeping enemies alive...'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif gives the creature a curious look hoping that he will explain more before finally speaking as much, "Such as?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif gives the creature a curious look hoping that he will explain more before finally speaking as much, "Such as?"




Smiling under his helm, Kripp says to the Bugbear,You shall see, Goblyn-Big, you shall see...'

Keeping his eyes open, Kripp takes in the surrounding terrain, noting all of the various creatures, some bringing fond memories of tastes too long absent from his palate, as well as some not so good (Orc has a very pungent oder and a rather too-strong flavour).


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2003)

Velasta speaks up,  "We still have mounts.  Or at least two!  Leonon, Kiernan, change yourselves into a mountable form"


Leonan and Kiernan grow large ears and black fur.  They become Wolves as large as the riding lizards.

Velasta climbs aboard Leonon.  She turns to Torellan and asks him to climb aboard behind her. 

Zedar climbs on top of Kiernan.  He motions to Narcelia to join him on the dire wolf.

The lich Eilos Millithor casts a spell and a phantom riding lizard appears.  He climbs aboard the phantom riding lizard.  Appearently neither the Lich nor the phantom lizard has a problem with snow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif stifles a laugh at the bold claim having learned long ago that appearances can be deceiving, “If Goblyn-Big and Kripp are going to be companions then Goblyn-Big needs to know what Kripp can do…”


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif stifles a laugh at the bold claim having learned long ago that appearances can be deceiving, “If Goblyn-Big and Kripp are going to be companions then Goblyn-Big needs to know what Kripp can do…”




Trying his best to be friendly, Kripp says'Priest am I, Whip of my People. To _Lord of All That Swims In Darkness_, do I humbly serve. _Secrets_ can I share not, suffice to say,Killing am I capable of for my foes, Killing and several things _Worse_. But not of that, shall we need only speak. Healing and helping,to give, may I also. Kripp to his _allies_ does show Favor.Injured are you, Goblyn-Big? '


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif finds the answer to his satisfaction, “Sounds like you be a welcome addition.”  And as to himself, _You can never have enough religious  warriors with the undead around._

He nods his head with a slight smile to show his appreciation, “No Goblyn-Big is fine right now,” his mood turns serious, “But I may have need for your services later.”

Not really want to get into that subject yet he gives the Kuo-Toa a stern look, “When we get to my employer I’m going to have to ask you to give up your arms but only as long as the meeting lasts.  After that your equipment will be giving back to you, okay?”


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kripp Yelloweye:Kuo-Toan Cleric*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif finds the answer to his satisfaction, “Sounds like you be a welcome addition.”  And as to himself, _You can never have enough religious  warriors with the undead around._
> 
> He nods his head with a slight smile to show his appreciation, “No Goblyn-Big is fine right now,” his mood turns serious, “But I may have need for your services later.”
> 
> Not really want to get into that subject yet he gives the Kuo-Toa a stern look, “When we get to my employer I’m going to have to ask you to give up your arms but only as long as the meeting lasts.  After that your equipment will be giving back to you, okay?”




Used to such expectations, and aware that the Drow _usually_ honor their guest, Kripp says 'Weapons needed not to defend Kripp's self. Become weaponless Kripp will, for an introduction.Problems have I not with custom.
Besides, he thought, he hardly needed his weapons to deal the kind of death that only _The Lord Of All That Swims in Darkness_ granted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif simply states, "That's good to know..." while he quietly wishes they where already to the drow noble area and the Matron. 









*OOC:*


If the Matron doesn't want to disarm the Kuo-Toa than Kilcif isn't going to force the issue but he will stand in front and to the side of the Matron to limit the chance of an attack upon her.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2003)

Narcelia climbs onto the wolf, smiling a bit. _So this is the World Above. It's not so bad as I was told it would be._ She looks around her in wonder. _Too bad it's so cold. How any can stand to live in this constant freeze, I don't know._

At Torellan's proclamation, Narcelia subtly turns to study him, assessing his level of preparedness for a lengthy stay on the surface. She shakes her head slightly. _Males. It would be a good test, but we can ill afford to lose any of our number._ She flashes her fingers at him in an attention-getting signal, and then asks in sign, _How will you stay on the surface and not be caught? Have you any plans?_ Her words are not laced with scorn, but rather curiosity with an undertone of skepticism.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 24, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> It would be easy for Carcelon to sneak into the Shrine of Lolth without being noticed.




Carcelon takes a walk around the octagonal perimeter of the Noble's level, taking a look at each of the eight entrances to the temple above trying to determine which, if any, have been warded.

Finishing her walk, she arrives at her room just in time to find the Matron at her door.  After showing the Matron in and closing the door behind them Carcelon begins signing.

"With everyone out on the surface raid this level is nearly deserted.  It seems unlikely to me that Dorina would have spent either the effort or resources to significantly ward each of the eight entrances to the temple, so I'm considering trying to gain entry.  Do you belive it is worth the risk?

Then, when the Matron asks Carcelon to set up a meeting with Solom.
"While I doubt we have as free access to the Tower as the wizards do to us, I will make sure the message is delivered."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2003)

While Torellan isn't excactly exhilarated at the idea of riding some kind of hairy beast, which to top it all off is actually an undead drow, he does enjoy the chance to get closer to Velasta.
To Narcelia's guestion he answers: _I use my brains... and Quertus's spellbook if the need arises. I just know he's got some handy spells in there._


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 24, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "With everyone out on the surface raid this level is nearly deserted.  It seems unlikely to me that Dorina would have spent either the effort or resources to significantly ward each of the eight entrances to the temple, so I'm considering trying to gain entry.  Do you belive it is worth the risk?




Ki'Willis regards her daughter._ Loyalty is bred deeply into her bones. She will not easily surrender to the inevitable unless she's certain there's no other way. She's grasping at straws, but I must allow her to reach her conclusion on her own. Our salvation does not lie in that temple, Lolth will not answer our prayers, yet whatever is there might impart valuable knowledge about our situation. If it is merely another shred of evidence that Lolth has indeed abandoned us it might be worth the risk._

"The risk would seem to be minimal, but we should proceed with the utmost caution. If we are discovered by our hosts the consequences will be most unpleasant. Let's go."

She gestures for Kilcif and Carcelon to follow her, then she walks to the nearest entrance to the temple of Lolth.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2003)

Kilcif leads Kripp to the great web-filled chasm that the various levels of Szith Morcane open onto.  The strands of the web are larger than any web Kripp has ever seen; it must have been created by a gargantuan spider.

With no show of fear, Kilcif starts climbing down the web to the level where Matron of House Millithor resides.

Kripp's eyes go wide as he realizes that climbing down the web filled chasm would almost certainly result in his falling to his doom.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif leads Kripp to the great web-filled chasm that the various levels of Szith Morcane open onto.  The strands of the web are larger than any web Kripp has ever seen; it must have been created by a gargantuan spider.
> 
> With no show of fear, Kilcif starts climbing down the web to the level where Matron of House Millithor resides.
> 
> Kripp's eyes go wide as he realizes that climbing down the web filled chasm would almost certainly result in his falling to his doom.




Is there a path/ladder/rope for sane folks to take?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks up at Kripp with a very annoyed look and yells at him in a harsh tone, "You coming?"









*OOC:*


There is no way Kilcif is climbing down that either… This crafty bugbear has to two Immovable rods and will use them as a make shift ladder good for yours truly.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2003)

Kripp is impressed by the defensive structures that the drow have used to defend the inner layers of their fortress.  Kripp sees no way to climb down without some risk of falling.  Even if the agile and powerful bugbear were to lend you his magical rods, you are concerned that you risk falling into the river at the bottom of the chasm.  And from this height, hitting the water would be nearly as deadly as hitting stone.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2003)

A bat flies up to the group at the exit to the surface world.  The bat transforms into Laranen Morcane.

"Dorina said I could join the hunt."


Laranen transforms into a dire wolf and offers his services so that the rest of the hunting party can travel into the snow storm.

The hunt leaves the entrance and heads towards Dagger Falls.  The drow guards close the door to the crypts, leaving it slighly ajar.

Eilos on his phantom steed quickly outdistances the rest of the hunters and disappears into the storm.

The storm obscures sight so much that the hunters can barely see the surrounding terrain.  They must trust that the Dire Wolves know where they are going.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kripp is impressed by the defensive structures that the drow have used to defend the inner layers of their fortress.  Kripp sees no way to climb down without some risk of falling.  Even if the agile and powerful bugbear were to lend you his magical rods, you are concerned that you risk falling into the river at the bottom of the chasm.  And from this height, hitting the water would be nearly as deadly as hitting stone.




OoC:River, how far down is this river?

Kripp looks down at the water below, there may be a way...


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

_Ehh, I gotta ride one too? I wouldn't mind regular Dire Wolves, but this?_ Obviously disturbed, Dariel takes place behind Marckarius.

OOC: What's the speed of the Cavvekan, could it keep up?


----------



## Xael (Nov 25, 2003)

> "Quertus, you have that magic-hut spell prepared, don't you? I'm considering a prolonged hunt..."





Quertus sighs: "Why is it that the first time I think that we might NOT need it, we actually would?", and follows his statement with few silent curses. "I have my _Shadow Walk_ spell though, so we only need to get to the city."

Quertus actually ponders about using his scroll of _Phantom Steed_, but decides that the time saved wouldn't be worth it. He then climbs on the back of whichever wolf-creature that has room and is willing to carry him.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 25, 2003)

Torellan said:
			
		

> _I use my brains... and Quertus's spellbook if the need arises. I just know he's got some handy spells in there._



Narcelia now does look kind of openly skeptical, but she tries not to show it to the male. _I hope these two know what they're doing,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2003)

The Cavvekan, although unused to the cold, seems to have no difficulty keeping up with Dariel. 


At the Chasm, Kripp looks down and can not see the bottom.  He guesses the bottom is several hundred feet down.  Unfortunately, Kripp realizes that even if he dived into the river, it wouldn't help him get to his destination as his destination is only about one hundred feet below where he is standing right now.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2003)

Kilcif begins to consider whether fish wearing full plate are meant for climbing.

Kilcif also begins to consider the type of reception Kripp might receive on the noble drow level and wonders how Laranen, Leonon, and Kiernan will react to a fishlike humanoid.

OOC: Climbing up and down the chasm.  If you choose the right path, you can climb from one level to another on a DC 10 climb check (if you choose the wrong path, the guardian attempts to eat you).  Usual modifiers for climbing, including Armor and encumberance modifiers, apply.  If you fail by 5 or more, you fall, and either hit the bottom (and take 20d6 damage) or get caught in the web further down below.  If you get caught in the web, you either free yourself or are lunch for the guardian.  The Drow use magic (levitation and/or floating discs) to go from level to level.   They also sometimes use riding lizards that can walk along the chasm sides.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif puts the disturbing thoughts about the vampires aside trying instead to focus on the situation on hand with had him annoyed and irritated.

Sigh hoping that it would calm him down but realizing its not helping he snaps, “Do I need to carry you!” 









*OOC:*


How much does Kripp and his equipment way anyhow?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif puts the disturbing thoughts about the vampires aside trying instead to focus on the situation on hand with had him annoyed and irritated.
> 
> Sigh hoping that it would calm him down but realizing its not helping he snaps, “Do I need to carry you!”
> 
> ...




OoC: My str mod is 0, climbing isn't an option...Oh well. Even though the mithril plate is lighter than normal, the proper answer is 'a lot' for the weight. I'll calculate and edit it in this post.

IC:Kripp shrugs his piscean shoulders. The Drow Nobles probably wouldn't like him barging in anyways. Too bad he didn't prepare an Elemental Summoning today. Air Elemental would have been useful...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2003)

"Well, I'm not going to leave this prey uncaught. So if all else fails, I'll just hope this... snow, or whatever it is, will keep the sun from scorching me."


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2003)

As Kilcif and Kripp stand at the edge of the gorge, a female drow suddenly materializes next to Kripp.  Kripp's eyes go wide as the gaunt pale female drow with red eyes and a feral look appears right next to him.

Dorina T'sarran speaks, , "Kilcif, who is your new friend?  Have you invited him for dinner?"

Dorina laughs.  

Kripp realizes suddenly that Dorina is not alone.  There are creatures that are not visible to sight that are escorting her from bodyguard positions.  Two non-humanoid creatures.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Eyeing the obvious _Undead_ through the slits of his helm, as well as noting the other two creatures, Kripp says calmly ' Business have I,truth be known.Kilcif,to his Mistress, take me. Allies needs she, as in these times,do all. Afraid I am not,Daughter of the Thirst, though _Respect_ have I for your Kind.My blood is to your tastes not, thinks Kripp.Too cold and too Foul.'


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2003)

Dorina responds coldly, "The only ally any drow needs is Kiaransalee.

"But you are quite right regarding my lack of interest in your blood.  I prefer to drink the blood of priestesses of Lolth.

"Please feel free to negotiate with Matron Ki'Willis.  But you do not have my permission to enter the Drow noble level."

Dorina and her invisible non-humanoid companions vanish (turn to gaseous form and float down the canyon).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Dorina responds coldly, "The only ally any drow needs is Kiaransalee.




Laughing quietly at the Ignorance of this upstart follower of some false Deity, Kripp looks to Kilcif, all the while wondering what the Drow would think when 
_The Lord of All that Swims In Darkness_ makes his will known. Soon now..much more soon than these Drow thought.The status and situation within the Realm of the Drow was disturbing to Kripp's Lord, and he meant to see what there was to all of this talk of the _Silence_.
'Goblyn-Big, what now. Kripp no climb down Webs, Respect for whatever these Webs spun, and respect for words, from Undead lips spoke. Kripp not welcome, to demnese of Noble Drow, is obvious.'


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2003)

Later.  

Matron Ki'Willis, Carcelon, and Kilcif approach the entrance to the Shrine of Lolth.  The guardpost is empty and there are no guards in sight.  The entrance to the shrine is a web-filled chute.

Ki'Willis remembers that the webs will pass and act as a ladder for a worshipper of Lolth to levitate or climb up the chute.  Non-worshippers, such as Kilcif, would be prevented from entering the shrine by the entangling web.  Ki'Willis thinks there is a command word to deactivate the webs to allow a non-worshipper access to the shrine, but she does not remember the command word.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 26, 2003)

The Matron unlocks her bracelet*, a silver circle adorned with an onyx spider, and offers it to Kilcif. She speaks quietly;  "This will allow you to move trough the web without being entangled. It will do nothing to protect you from the other traps Dorina might have placed here."  she gestures up the chute, "Go. Carcelon and I will follow."

ooc:
*Bracelet of Arachnida (As the cloak, silver adorned with an onyx spider) 6750


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 26, 2003)

Carcelon keeps close watch, ready to _Dispel_ any magical traps.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Before: cliff side

Kilcif keeps his mouth shut with the appearance of the female drow appears, not out of respect or fear but just to keep it simple but he is shocked to find Dorina doing guard duty and not a lacy of some sort.

Looking at Kripp, “You heard Dorina head back to the common area and if House Millithor has any use for you, you will be so informed.”

Mad, angry, and annoyed about the whole thing Kilcif departs down the side of the cliff with his immovable rod make shift ladder.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif takes the small bracelet hoping that it’s magic will allow it increase his size but if it doesn’t he will bend it open and into place.  He wonders about his medallion of Hruggek but hesitates to ask the Matron.  Knowing that religions and spells are not something he knows a lot of he finally pulls it out to show her.

“Is this going to be an issue?” 

When that’s resolved he speaks again, “Step where I step.”  

Kilcif will take the lead going slow and looking for traps if he suspects something he will hold up his hand to stop the others.









*OOC:*


 If the medallion is he will ask about putting it in his backpack, it is a bag of holding after all.
If that will not work he will hide the medallion at the front of the entrance.  Aka like in a pile of dirt, a crack in the all.  On a ledge above eye level that no one will be able to see.

For traps: lots and lots of spot checks (+ 14).  He will also stop and do listen checks (+15).


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2003)

As Kilcif climbs up the shaft, almost immediately purple writing appears on the wall.  Then the purple burns off the wall and momentarily appears on Kilcif.  Then the writing disappears.  Kilcif feels much weaker, but still strong enough to continue climbing up the wall to the shrine.  Carcelon attempted to dispel the magical effect, but her attempt failed.  Carcelon and Matron Ki'Willis realize that Kilcif triggered a Glyph of Warding with a Bestow Curse spell (-6 to con permanently) and that the glyph was a one-use magical trap.

On the surface, after five hours of traveling through the blizzard, the drow finally see the outlines of buildings.  Narcelia, Quertus, and Torellan  are "fatigued" (can't run or charge, -2 to str and dex) from the cold.  Narcelia took 7 points of subdual damage, Quertus took 2 points of subdual damage, and Torellan took 10 points of subdual damage from the cold.

Zedar heads towards a building with a steeple.  

There are buildings all around you, but the snow obscures what you can see.  One building appears to still have lights in it (possibly an inn?).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Kripp wnders at the pointless trip to the Chasm and heads back to the Commoner Area, contemplating just going back to the Lake, then remembering that it was hard to become rich while sitting in one's home.

Once at the Commoners Area, he looks for somewhere to get food,preferably something raw and meaty.


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2003)

Kripp wonders if the stream that crosses the cavern has some tasty fish in it.  Then he sees the pond/small lake that the streem feeds into, and realizes that there are definite possibilities in the small lake.

As he wades out into the lake, Kripp suddenly realizes that he is not the only inhabitant of this lake.  There are tentacled creatures in the lake.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

The Fane of Lolth

Matron Ki'Willis, Carcelon, and Kilcif manage to enter the outer fane of the shrine without further incident.

The fane is built to look like a gigantic spider.  Within its walls, the priests and servants of Lolth used to perform their prayers and sacrifices. The forepart of the spider was called the outer fane.  This section was the public area open to all worshippers of the Spider Queen.  The spider's abdomen, separated from the outer fane by a heavy iron gate, was known as the inner fane, off limits to all but Lolth's drow clerics.  

The walls of the chamber are carved to resemble an enormous spider, as if this room were the inside of its front portion.  At one end, an opening leads to some kind of platform where the Spider's mouth would be.  At the other end of the room, a heavy iron gate hangs loose on its hinges, battered and bent.  Eight tunnels leading down converge, four on a side, near the wall separating the two parts of the spider's body.

The platform at the front of the spider is clearly a sacrifical altar.  It is surrounded by walls carved to look like the sharp, venomous fangs of a spider.  

The outer fane has suffered significant battle damage and there are many blood stains, but there are no bodies.

The entire area of the Outer Fane is darker than normal (magical equivalent of a Darkness spell), and the darkness obscures what you can see with your dark vision.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks around the chamber slightly steamed at their bungled entry but he stays close to the two clerics.  He as he looks and listens for anything out of the ordinary he feels weak from the spell that was cast upon him but finds himself unwilling to ask for help.

Turning to his two companions, “Is their any traps that either of you know of?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Turning to his two companions, “Is their any traps that either of you know of?”




Ki'Willis looks around, slightly troubled by the defilement of the sacred place, her eyes probing the darkness. She walks slowly towards the inner fane and then stops to answer Kilcif. 

"No, but I didn't know about the Glyph. Where there is one trap there are usually many." _But why would they go trough all this expense when they could simply destroy the temple? If nothing prevented them from breaking down the gates then why couldn't they simply collapse the cavern? If the temple was left to trap Lolthite loyalists then surely the alarms would already be sounding..._


ooc: Does Ki'Willis know anything about what traps and treasures might be here?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 27, 2003)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia is shivering slightly in the cold, and she lets down her hair to help compensate. It doesn't do much good, but she figures that any bit more would help. _These ridiculous surfacers! Why would one choose to live in this frigid wasteland!_ she grouses to herself. Her scourge is snugged against her side under her cloak, but the scale mail she wears prevents physical contact. The heads are ominously silent and still.

When they finally reach the town, Narcelia flashes at Zedar. _Is it always this cold?_ she asks, trying to be nonchalant and not betray how chilled she is. She follows him toward the temple, having decided she had better keep an eye on him, a subordinate male of a strong rival, though she is really beginning to wish she had not left the warmth and known dangers of the drow city for this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif responds, “I didn’t think you did know of it, and I do suspect more traps…”  He scans the chamber one more time before turning his eyes back to the Matron, “So where to lady?”









*OOC:*


Is the gate beaten down so someone/thing could get through?  Or is it beaten like someone tried to get through but didn't?


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He scans the chamber one more time before turning his eyes back to the Matron, “So where to lady?”




She answers, but the last two sentences are clearly directed towards Carcelon, to soothe any concerns she might have. "The inner fane. Normally it would be a grave violation of custom to allow you to enter with us. The circumstances make this a necessity. I'm sure the Lady of Chaos will forgive this breach of her law."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif still annoyed from the previous accident steps in between breaking their eye contact and looks at the matron; “Does “grave violation of custom” translate out to traps, spells or curses?  And just how certain are you about her forgiveness?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 27, 2003)

ooc: I don't know. Endur, is the inner fane of temples of Lolth usually trapped and warded against non-drow infidels?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2003)

_By the Burning Hells, it's cold in here. Note to self: next time, ask Quertus if he has Endure Elements before going out to these damn lands._
Torellan dismounts the dire wolf. He pops the joints on his hands and moves towards the house with light, and peeks in through a window. He is careful to only observe, not be observed.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

The iron gate to the inner fane is battered and ajar.  It has obviously been breached by a prior invasion.

It would be possible for a drow elf to enter the inner fane without moving the gate.  A larger humanoid such as Kilcif would require the gate to be moved (but that would be relatively easy for someone with Kilcif's massive muscles, given the poor shape the gate is in).

The inner fane of a temple of Lolth typically has additional defenses against infidels.

The altar in the outer fane grows darker every so often.  Almost as if it radiates darkness.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Zedar responds to Narcelia in the drow hand language.  "It is cold during the winter season.  Winter will last several more months.  For the rest of their lifetimes."


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2003)

The three dire wolves resume their drow forms.

The snow is still falling and obscures vision beyond ten feet.

Zedar, Narcelia, and Kiernan head towards the steepled building.  Zedar approaches the front door and attempts to open it.

Torellan, Marckarius, Dariel, Quertus, Velasta, and the other two vampires approach the large building with light.  The building's windows are covered with shutters, but it is obvious that surface dwellers are inside and enjoying a festive spirit of sorts.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 28, 2003)

Narcelia's lips curve in a smile at Zedar's answer. When they reach the temple, she stands as far back as she can, while still being able to see the door and the two drow. She does not feel threatened by either the possible many humanoids in the town, or by the fact that she is alone with two of Kiransalee's servants, or by the fatigue she feels from the cold. Instead, she begins to relax marginally, and thinks about possible slaves she may take. _What a surface worlder could tell me!_ she thinks to herself. She readies an action to drop _Darkness_ (inherent, not wand) around herself if anyone or anything threatens her life.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 28, 2003)

Torellan signs in the silent language of fingers to the other near him.
_Everybody knows the drill, don't they? Spellcasters first, then the rest. Try to leave some of them alive, slaves are a good thing.
And if one of them seems an apparent leader, his mine._
If the shutters don't look sturdy/look to be easily openable, Torellan proceeds to break/open them, otherwise he signals for one of the vampires to do so. And when that is done, he jumps inside through the window.


----------



## Xael (Nov 28, 2003)

Quertus shivers slightly in the cold, and starts to think about the advantages of lichdom. When they reach the house and Torellan speaks about capturing people, Quertus will give a crossbow bolt and a dose of poison to Icho and tells this to apply the poison to the bolt (I suppose he came along, Quertus will poison the bolt himself if he didn't, taking the risk). He will then wield his *mighty hand crossbow* and wait for Icho to poison and return the bolt.

OOC: Mmm... Lichdom...


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2003)

Torellan breaks open the shutters of the inn and jumps in through a window.  The crowd of mostly humans are sitting around, eating a feast, and telling stories.  Light is shed in the room from lanterns and two large fireplaces.

Meanwhile, Zedar was unable to open the door to the steepled building, so he used half a dozen blows from the spiked balls on the end of his Dire Flail to bash the door in.  Zedar steps into the dark main hall of the building.


----------



## Xael (Nov 28, 2003)

After (hopefully) receiving his bolt and casting _Mage Armor_, Quertus will follow Torellan through the windor (letting other, more combatative members enter before him). He will look for a) a Wizard or b) some kind of a leader (preferably not clad in full plate). Quertus will shoot his crossbow (poisoned bolt) if he finds forementioned target(s).

He will of course try to drop the leader before Torellan...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 28, 2003)

*OoC:* Not completely clear on if the humans et al. have noticed me. This is assuming they didn't (as it seems from your post, Endur).

*IC:* Torellan looks for somebody away from anybody else, preferrably in a place where he can get without being seen. He will then hit the person twice with the pommel of his dagger (subdual).


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif still annoyed from the previous accident steps in between breaking their eye contact and looks at the matron; “Does “grave violation of custom” translate out to traps, spells or curses?  And just how certain are you about her forgiveness?"




The Matron gives him a cold look, but she's far more concerned with the matter at hand than reprimanding him for his manners. "Yes, and it's quite possible that some traps still remain functional. As to the matter of her forgiveness, suffice to say she neither has the resources nor the inclination to punish such a minor infraction as ours in light of the current situation. 
 Search this area for traps, we will proceed towards the inner fane once we have taken a closer look at this altar."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 29, 2003)

*Before going to the Temple*

Ki'Willis sends Kilcif to alert the Kuo-Toa of her arrival. Minutes later Ki'Willis and Carcelon leaves the noble area of Szith Morcane, heading towards the Inn in the commoners area. All signs of her rank are concealed, but she still appears as an upper-class woman. 

ooc: At least that's what she intends to do.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon enter the commoner area of Szith Morcane.  The tiny tavern is little more than a few tables and chairs.  At one of the tables, Kilcif is sitting, talking to a Kuo-toa eating raw beef.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

As Kilcif searches for traps in the Outer Fane, he can find no mechanical traps.  If there are magical traps, he lacks the skill to see them.

As Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon observe the pulsing darkness emitted from the altar in the Outer Fane, they conclude that the altar radiates negative energy.

Meanwhile, on the surface, Kiernan waits outside the steepled building while Zedar has vanished into an interior room.  Narcelia stands in the entrance, ready to use her darkness ability if threatened.

At the inn, most of the party except for the two vampires has entered the inn by climbing through an unshuttered window.  Torellan has knocked one party-goer unconscious and there has been a general cry of alarm.  People are running in every direction.  Some of the people are drawing weapons.  There are at least thirty people in the Inn besides the drow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Outer Fane

Kilcif looks cautiously around the chamber one more time before speaking, “I don’t see any traps.” More nervous than he was before, “but that doesn’t mean there isn’t any.”  He looks the two clerics in the eye his nervousness momentary forgotten as he is filled with anger and annoyance, “Why don’t you fix what that thing did to me?  I think it would be wisest for us all if I was at full strength...”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Drow Common Area

Kilcif looks at the raw beef with a slight craving for some as it had been along time sense he’s had some.

He sighs as he concludes that he doesn’t trust this place enough to eat food and again longs for the surface.

When the Matron arrives he taps the Kuo-toa on the shoulder, and raises to great the Matron.  If she gives a look like she wants an introduction he will provide them, if not he will stand behind her and speak only when asked something.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 29, 2003)

Kripp takes in the Drow female, nodding in deferential cordiality and rising to greet her.'Honored is Kripp to meet Leader most Strong from Great Drow House.Alliance would Kripp propose.Common enemies may Kripp and Drow Matron have,speak shall we?'


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2003)

_Hmph. They don't even fight back... pathetic._
With a disgusted look on his face, Torellan proceeds to pummel more surface worlders into unconsciousness.


----------



## Thels (Nov 29, 2003)

_Surface dwellers... pitifull. Let's just take them all out!_ Dariel thinks as he signals the cavvekan to kill. Jumping into the room after Torellan wielding both blades, Dariel massacres any peasant unfortunate to stand in his path without exclaiming a single word. _Besides, seeing the other's conditions by their numbed fingers, we need the room to recover before we return. Well, at least this is a good opportunity to test my companion's use._


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

Narcelia steps in behind Zedar, keeping a few paces back. She will search for traps and possible slaves as she goes.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

As Zedar and Narcelia pass through the darkened building, two women try to flee past them, but are quickly rendered unconscious.  

Then a blind human with a obviously magical staff, made of white ash with inlaid silver runes, comes out of a room behind you.  He chants a few words of prayer in some language and the area is suffused with a holy radiance.  Narcelia and Zedar are unaffected by the holy radiance thanks to their innate resistance to magic.

Narcelia creates darkness to counteract the holiness.  Zedar knocks the staff out of the arms of the blind human.  

The blind human stumbles back, prays out loud in some human language to his god, and the area fills with holy radiance again.  This time Narcelia suffers ten points of holy damage.

Zedar snarls in fury and the spiked balls of his dire flail become a thing alive.  One spiked ball strikes the human in the mouth, then the other strikes a knee, then the head, then the other leg.  Half a dozen blows later, the human lies dead upon the ground.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

Narcelia reels from the attack as her snake heads hiss and writhe in shared anguish. By the time she recovers, the human is dead. She nods once to Zedar and breathes, "Thanks." After spending another moment to get her bearings, she drops the _Darkness_ and looks around. "Where to next?" she asks Zedar almost with her usual haughty manner, and brushes her unbound hair back over her shoulders. The snakes hiss menacingly and look around as well.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

In the inn, a third of the crowd attempts to flee out the front door.  Dariel kills two of the humans attempting to flee out the front door.  The rest of the fleeing humans run into the vampires that are lurking outside. 

Another third of the humans flees upstairs.

The final ten surface dwellers have drawn weapons.

Velasta casts a spell, attempting to paralyze a human woman, but the spell has no effect.  

Quertus uses his hand crossbow to shoot an old man with a glowing long sword.    The old man slumps to the ground asleep, but hands off his sword to another human with a black beard before he falls.

Three humans charge Marckarius.  They are too slow to harm him, and Marckarius knocks all three unconcsious.

A female half-elf sprinkles dust on the human now armed with the glowing sword.

Four humans, one with the glowing sword, charge Torellan (who has gone the furtherest into the room).  The human without magic tries hard, but can not strike the agile Torellan with his sword.  The dust-covered human with the black beard is quite skillful with a sword and plunges the magical long sword through Torellan's left shoulder (inflicting 24 points of damage).  With a flurry of blows from his daggers, Torellan drops three of the humans unconscious (but not the dust-covered human who appears immune to dagger pommels).

A male dwarf swings an axe at Dariel and misses.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

Zedar responds to Narcelia's question while picking up the staff the old man dropped, "We should return to Szith Morcane.  The mission is accomplished.  The surface dweller priest is slain.  And we have taken his assistants captive."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2003)

"Quertus, am I right in assuming that's a _stoneskin_ it's got?"
Torellan takes a step back, the pain in his shoulder hampering his movements considerably. He pulls out a potion of cure moderate wounds and gulps it down, hoping the warm glow of the magic is enough to alleviate his cold.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

Although Torellan doesn't know for sure, Quertus is certain the dust was a stoneskin spell.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

Narcelia looks at Zedar somewhat in surprise. "The purpose of the whole raid was to kill one surfacer?"


----------



## Thels (Nov 29, 2003)

_Dwarves!_ Dariel turns around, focussing his attack on the dwarf, throwing curses at him in the elven tongue.

OOC: Dariel has Dwarves as a Favored Enemy.


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2003)

In the steepled building, Zedar responds to Narcelia while picking up the unconscious women they had brutalized earlier, 
"The blind human was Tunfer the Stout.  His god granted him the ability to Raise the Dead.  He was the only mortal with that power in over one hundred miles.  His power could have been an obstacle to the Graverending."

Elsewhere...
In the darkness, they gathered to celebrate the ‘Rising of the Dark’ with a human sacrifice as a gift to the Lady of Loss.   Dark men and women garbed in darker clothing conduct the rituals in a place of darkness.

A beautiful human woman, with long, raven black hair dressed in swirling dark garb, stands at the center of the group of worshipers of darkness.  Her haunting purple eyes have coal black pupils that reflect the primeval void.

“The Mistress of the Night says that a great darkness will be born in the drow city of Maerimydra.  

“Wyrruth, you will go to this Irae T’sarran and offer yourself as an ambassador from the Empire of Shade.  We will work together in bringing the darkness to the world above and below the surface.”


A tall, gaunt human bows to the woman.  He has gray skin and eyes and long black hair pulled back in a ponytail and he wears a goatee.


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2003)

The battle in the inn's common room continues.  

Torellan disengages from combat to drink a potion.  Velasta creates a magical silence around the stairwell where the half-elf was standing.  

The half-elf leaves the silenced area and engages in a mage duel with Quertus.  

One of the humans is waking up the old gray haired man.  

Dariel focuses his attention on the dwarf while the black-bearded human charges Dariel from behind and plunges the magical sword into Dariel's thigh (hits Dariel for thirty points of damage).  The human is too late to save the dwarf.  Dariel kills the dwarf and turns to face the black bearded human.  

Marckarius attacks the black-bearded human from behind and rips the magical longsword out of the human's hand using his flail.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 30, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Outer Fane
> 
> Kilcif looks cautiously around the chamber one more time before speaking, “I don’t see any traps.” More nervous than he was before, “but that doesn’t mean there isn’t any.”  He looks the two clerics in the eye his nervousness momentary forgotten as he is filled with anger and annoyance, “Why don’t you fix what that thing did to me?  I think it would be wisest for us all if I was at full strength...”




The Matron's eyes narrow in cold anger, _Lowly worm! How dare you make demands on me? We may need you now, but soon you will pay for your insolence._ her voice is utterly calm and composed.  "Your condition will be dealt with in due time. We do not, at the moment have the spells prepared to cure you."

She walks towards the inner fane, Carcelon and Kilcif a step behind. When they have reached the broken gate she orders Kilcif to Stay., not wanting to risk a mutiny. Then she carefully looks trough the opening into the inner fane of the temple of Lolth.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 30, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp takes in the Drow female, nodding in deferential cordiality and rising to greet her.'Honored is Kripp to meet Leader most Strong from Great Drow House.Alliance would Kripp propose.Common enemies may Kripp and Drow Matron have,speak shall we?'




The Matron answers Kripp with a nod of her own, slightly more cordial than one might expect from a woman in her position, and smiles as she sits down at his table.  "Common enemies can surely be found, mr Kripp, this hard world is full of enemies and prescious few allies worthy of the name. House Millithor holds no animosity towards the Kuo-Toa or your Gods. We have traded with your people trough L'Tarannen Del'Elgluth and have found that a continuation of our peaceful relations will be of mutual benefit. We will not ask you to betray the institutions that you treasure, whatever else we may require of you. I cannot be more specific, the future is clouded and we will ever adapt to the demands of reality. Our ultimate goal is power, everything else is a means to that end. Join us and, if you share our goal, you will not be disappointed."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2003)

Xael says that Quertus will _Disintegrate_ the half-elf. 

And Torellan will drink that potion and then proceed throwing daggers from a safe distance to the black-bearded man.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif ponders the word of the Matron, _Between the two of you, you do not have the spell prepared?  That might be true but I doubt it’s by your choice…_

Watching the matron walk in front of him and into the danger of the traps, Kilcif finds himself quite happy with that change, _Don’t catch an arrow “my dear”.  I’m sure you will seek to punish me, but I was hired for my combat and not my trap finding skills._  

When the Matron tells him to stay he’s slightly shocked but bows slight hoping that his show of respect will put her in a better mood, _Then again, you should live up to your end of the bargain before asking extra from me…_

As Kilcif watches them depart his sense of dread resurfaces…









*OOC:*


Kilcif trust nothing in this place he is going try and *hide* (+14) in the shadows, and *spot* (+12) and *listen* (+15) for anything and everything.  He keeps a close eye on that alter too.


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

_Ouch! This is more than a mere peasant, carefull now._ Dariel turns around, facing the blackbearded man, maneuvering himself to stay away from flanked positions, getting his back to a wall when possible.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

Narcelia looks slightly puzzled. "He could have raised his own army against us, or he could prevent us from raising? I don't completely understand." She follows a pace behind him as he picks up the women, keeping an eye out for more danger.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 1, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron answers Kripp with a nod of her own, slightly more cordial than one might expect from a woman in her position, and smiles as she sits down at his table.  "Common enemies can surely be found, mr Kripp, this hard world is full of enemies and prescious few allies worthy of the name. House Millithor holds no animosity towards the Kuo-Toa or your Gods. We have traded with your people trough L'Tarannen Del'Elgluth and have found that a continuation of our peaceful relations will be of mutual benefit. We will not ask you to betray the institutions that you treasure, whatever else we may require of you. I cannot be more specific, the future is clouded and we will ever adapt to the demands of reality. Our ultimate goal is power, everything else is a means to that end. Join us and, if you share our goal, you will not be disappointed."




Nodding his assent,Kripp asks the Drow Matron 'Endeavors what, Drow upon where help, Kripp could provide,Matron?Kripp now, ready..'


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2003)

As Ki'Willis looks through the shattered iron gate, a short curving privacy wall blocks her view of the inner fane.  In order to see the inner fane, she will have to pass through the iron gate and go around the privacy wall.  

A plush, bloodstained carpet covers the floor.  The air feels thick and unusually cold.


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2003)

Quertus pointed at the half-elf wizard and a green ray emitted from his finger.  The half-elf almost dodged out of the way, but the green ray struck her leg.  The half-elf's leg turned to dust, and the rest of her crumbled to dust within a handful of seconds.

Torellan throws his two adamatine daggers at the black bearded human (narrowly missing Marckarius with one dagger), and both strike the human hard (for 17 points).

Marckarius swings his flail several times and the lion on his shield comes alive and bites the black bearded human.  The dust-covered human suffers several minor wounds.

Dariel's twin short swords shred the unarmed black bearded human  He finishes the human off by driving his adamantine short sword through the black bearded human's eye into his brain, killing him (critical sneak attack for 29; another critcial sneak attack for 26; sneak attack for 13-10; critical sneak attack for 20-10)

The gray-haired human who originally wielded the magic sword runs towards the sword lying upon the ground.  Quertus cries out, "Hold" in the drow language, and the human is paralyzed.

Velasta picks up the longsword points at the gray haired human, "That is Randal Morn, Lord of Daggerdale, and this is the 'Sword of the Dales'."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 1, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Nodding his assent,Kripp asks the Drow Matron 'Endeavors what, Drow upon where help, Kripp could provide,Matron?Kripp now, ready..'




She keeps her voice at a near-whisper.  "Our path has not yet been decided. We might need your help here to defend us from our 'friends', but we will almost certainly need your help on the way to Maerimidrya. The Balor Kurgoth and the followers of Kiaransalee wage war for the control of the city. We will interfere, and shape the events in our favour. We will bathe in blood before we are done, and face foes both powerful, cunning and rich.
 For now I ask you to come with us to Szith Morcane. Keep your priestly powers hidden, lest the mistress of the city takes offense. Let them think you are merely muscle, make them underestimate your power and wisdom and be ready to strike them down. They may yet become our enemies."

_ And so may you... _


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2003)

> "That is Randal Morn, Lord of Daggerdale, and this is the 'Sword of the Dales'."





Quertus calmly lowers his crossbow and sets it to it's place in his belt. He eyes the man quickly. "Do we tie him up?", he ask Velasta. "And if you don't mind, I could hold to that sword..."

Quertus also checks if there's anything (spellbook!) left from the half-elf.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

After ascending into the temple, Carcelon uses her pearl to refresh the _Dispel Magic_.

As Kilcif searches the outer fane for traps, Carcelon studies the altar for a minute or so.

OOC:  Is the 'negative radiation' consistent with the effects of an 'Unhallow' or is it something more?  Also, does the altar appear to still be consecrated to Lolth or has it been 'repurposed'?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2003)

"Damn you, Quertus, I told you Randal Morn was mine!"
Torellan points his dagger at the wizard as he says this.


----------



## Thels (Dec 1, 2003)

_Whatever? He's out, and that's the point._ Not interested in waiting for and answer, Dariel moves over  and starts to tie the human up with a piece of the rope from his backpack.

OOC: +16 to tie someone up with silk rope. About 10 feet should be enough to someone up, not?


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2003)

Quertus shrugs, seemingly unconcerned, and points his finger at Torellan: "You seemed to be busy with hiding in the corner, so I though to end this fight before sunrise. Besides, he'd have cleaved your head off anyway, so you should be thanking me. And I didn't promise anything, did I?"

_*Not that it had mattered if I had...*_

He then turns away and waits for Velasta to respond.

OOC: Sucker...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2003)

Torellan glares at Quertus but says nothing further. Just as he's moving away, a wicked smile comes on his face. he turns back moves short distance away from Quertus.
He flexes his fingers and then incantates a few arcane words followed by movement of his nimble fingers. As he finishes, a 1-foot blotch of Quertus's cloack turns pink.

With a chuckle, Torellan starts sneaking towards the stairs leading upwards, intent on venting a little on the surfacers who escaped there.

*OoC:* For those not in know, that's a _prestidigation_


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2003)

Zedar responds to Narcelia, "Tunfer the Stout was a blasphemy against the Goddess.  Kiaransalee teaches that it is everyone's fate to serve in undeath after the ending of life.  Tunfer, however, was granted the ability by his gods to restore life to the dead.  True life, not undeath.  He could even bring back the undead into true life.  He had to be destroyed; his power was far too dangerous."

Velasta laughs at Quertus's suggestion regarding the sword.  "Thank you for your offer.  But I think not.

"We should leave.  Being caught on the surface during the day could be fatal."


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2003)

Carcelon thinks that an Unhallow is throughout all of the ruling level and the Shrine of Lolth, but that the negative energy radiating from the altar is something different.  

The altar does not look like it has been repurposed.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2003)

"With all due, Mistress, but at least I don't know how long it is till the accursed sun rises, we could be caught on our way back to the sweet darkness of Underdark."
Still, Torellan stops his advancement towards the stairs. Instead, he conjures small globes of fire in his hands, five in total, and starts juggling with them.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

"Mother, what do you make of the altar?  Was this negative pulse created by you & Matron Morcane or is it more recent?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2003)

Velasta smiles at Torellan, "Torellan, dear, do try to be as brave as Quertus.  

"'Dagger Falls' may be an appropriate place for you, but I have no intention of dying to a surface worlder.  

"Being exposed to Sun light would be bad, but nowhere near as bad as being slaughtered like a Rothe once the populace of Dagger Falls realizes that we are in their midst.  We have captured their commander and slaughtered his lieutenants, but the troops will mobolize even without leadership."


----------



## Xael (Dec 2, 2003)

> "Thank you for your offer. But I think not."





Quertus shrugs. _*I earned it, and I'm getting it. One way or another.*_

He then notices the purple blotch on his cloak, and starts mumbling something about a childish bastard...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

Kripp nods his assent to Matron Ki'Willis. He would join with these Drow for a time.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2003)

"With all due respect, I doubt the humans could slaughter us. We are in a relatively easily defendable position. We can easily hold our own, especially if the highly esteemed wizard is allowed to cast his spells with intention to kill."
Torellan over-emphathises the words 'highly esteemed' to make it clear that it isn't excactly what he is thinking right now.
"Besides, while I certainly aren't exhilarated by the possibility of being exposed to the sun, the vampires must be just _dying_ of joy."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Mother, what do you make of the altar?  Was this negative pulse created by you & Matron Morcane or is it more recent?"




"I would think that it's some sort of desecration, Dorina's equivalent of urinating on the altar. Her clergy makes very liberal use of negative energy, it's quite unlike anything I've seen in any sanctified temple of Lolth."

--
slightly later...

Ki'Willis slowly and carefully makes her way into the inner fane.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp nods his assent to Matron Ki'Willis. He would join with these Drow for a time.




"Excellent."

They head back towards the compound, Kripp bein allowed to borrow Ki'Willis' drift to cross the chasm while Ki'Willis levitates with her own innate power. Since she's unwilling to trust Kripp, a cleric of an alien God, to enter the Temple she leaves him guarding her door as she, Carcelon and Kilcif sneaks into the temple.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Narcelia is silent the rest of the trip, contemplating Zedar's words. _Bringing back the dead to life? How . . . powerful._

When they return, she will demand that Zedar give her one of the women they captured, if he does not automatically offer.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2003)

Carcelon isn't entirely convinced, especially as it doesn't look like the altar has been defiled, but decides to leave it for later and follows the Matron into the inner fane.


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2003)

Zedar and Narcelia load the two unconscious women upon the dire wolf and head back towards Szith Morcane.  

Zedar offers Narcelia whichever of the two women she wants.  One is a tall, pale thin blond-haired womn of relatively young age.  The other is a middle-aged plump, darker complexioned woman with black hair.


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2003)

Velasta smiles, "Ahh, Torellan, now I understand.  You wish to prove your valor by slaughtering several thousand of the surface dwellers while the rest of us rest during the day in this old-fashioned inn.  

"I am most impressed by your eagerness for the slaughter.

"However, it is too soon.  The bodies would rot before the grave-rending.  

"The time for slaughter will come in but two months.  Even your thirst for blood will be fed then.  Until then, we return to Szith Morcane.

"Dariel, carry Randal Morn outside.  We will be taking him back with us.  Leonon and Laranen are immensely strong, and they can each carry three drow and three human prisoners."


The snow is falling so thick that it obscures your sight of the rest of Dagger Falls.  The whole town could just be this inn and the buildings next to it.  Or the town could go on for miles.

Quertus found a spell component pouch, a dagger, and various artciles of female clothing amongst the distegrated remains of the wizard.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Narcelia looks at the two with a critical eye. "I want the younger one," she proclaims, motioning to the more exotic female. "But you shall have to carry her for me until we get back to town."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2003)

Torellan smiles as a reply to Velasta.
_You think that, I was just hoping for a chance to have the sun _accidentally_ scorch the vampires._

Torellan graps by the leg two of the humans he knocked out and starts dragging them out, not really caring if they hit their head in something in the process.


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2003)

OOC: Kilcif has not posted that he is following the others into the Inner Fane, so I'm assuming he is still in the Outer Fane.  If he posts that he is following the drow into the inner fane, I will edit the below post.

Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon enter the Inner Fane. 

Two short curving privacy walls define this area as a distinct portion of the temple.  Inside the curve of the far wall is a long platform covered with ashes that looks like it might be a sacrificial altar.  A plush carpet covers the floor, and a number of cusions and pillows are strewn haphazardly around the area.  

A lingering stench of death remains here.  Bloodstains are scattered about the floor.  The air feels thick and unusually cold.   Not a single spider is in sight; not even the corpse of a spider.

You didn't notice her at first.  The slight female drow huddled against the privacy wall, sitting on the floor, her arms wrapped around her legs, dressed in a black robe trimmed with purple and burgundy.

Tears streak down her face as she stares hard at Matron Ki'Willis and speaks:    

"Do you have faith, Ki’Willis?

When I was just a girl, we used to play a game called ‘faith’.

A group of us would overpower a priestess that we did not care for.  We would bind the priestess and toss her into a web created by a large spider.  The handle of a whip of fangs would be forced into her mouth, effectively gagging her and preventing her from screaming, pleading, or casting spells.

Then we would ask the question to the struggling priestess.  ‘Do you have faith?’

If she had faith in the Goddess, the spider would not bite her.  If she had faith, the fangs of the snake heads on the whip would cut her bonds and release her.

Sadly, some of those we tossed into the web perished from Spider venom or had their eyes chewed out by the snake heads on the whip of fangs.  

So, Ki’Willis, ‘Do you have faith?’"

Matron Ki'Willis realizes that Dorina lied to her; Alisannara Morcane was not skinned alive.  The Matron of House Morcane is right in front of you.  

Kilcif did not hear or see anything (he is blocked by the privacy wall and the battered gate).


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> So, Ki’Willis, ‘Do you have faith?’"
> 
> Matron Ki'Willis realizes that Dorina lied to her; Alisannara Morcane was not skinned alive.  The Matron of House Morcane is right in front of you.




Ki'Willis shudders impercievably, a cold caress of dread running down her spine.  She remains silent for a moment after Alisannara has stopped speaking, gathering her thoughts and observing the woman carefully. _How unlikely that she would survive against the full force of Dorina's power... Is this a sign from Lolth, or a trap from Kiaransalee?_

"The question is, Alisa; Has your faith released you from this spiders web? The fact _(if it is indeed a fact)_ that you're alive is remarkable, perhaps even miraculous, but are you certain that the bite is not yet to come? Are you the first of us to regain Her blessing? Is your faith strong enough?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

Kripp waited outside the Lolthite Temple pondering his new alliance with the Drow, the state of things back home in the Lake and the itch at the back of his gills that said _something is not quite right here_. Mumbling to himself in Kuo-Toa a bit about complexities of the ebb and flow of the Waters, Kripp uses his _Hat_ to Shift, taking on the form of a Drow Male, the fishy odor fading to be replaced with the scent of a Dark Elf.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

Kripp stands guard outside Matron Ki'Willis's quarters while the Matron, Carcelon, and Kilcif sneak into the Shrine of Lolth.

Kripp looks across the hallway at the skinless drow female standing guard thirty feet away from him in front of the entrance to Dorina's quarters.  The skinless drow female ignores Kripp, even when Kripp changes form from Kuo-toa to a male drow.  

As Kripp ponders the wrongness here, he hears a noise that he doesn't think was caused by the skinless female drow.  As his eyes focus, he realizes that there is a distortion in the air ten feet from the skinless drow.  An invisible guard is also present near her.  He thinks the invisible guard is not humanoid, but something else.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

Matron Morcane responds to Matron Ki'Willis.

"When I was a girl, my faith was never questioned.

"Is my faith strong enough?  If the Goddess wills."
 She smiles sadly.

"Have I escaped the bite of the spider?  Neither I nor my house has escaped."

Her tears turn to blood.

Kilcif did not hear anything Matron Morcane spoke.  He did hear Matron Ki'Willis speaking, but he could not make out the words and does not know who she was talking to (Carcelon? someone else?).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

OoC:Sorry as to location posted

IC
Laughing at the unsubtle nature of the guards from a race that prided itself on stealth, Kripp hums an old tune learned in the Spawning Pools from his Brood-Mother. _Shifting[/I[ from Drow to Orc to Swarf to Ogre, kripp finally settles on himself once more, all the while cheerily humming the tune._


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

On the Surface.

After the raiding party leaves Dagger Falls, they ride the tireless undead Dire Wolves for an hour.  Then the wind dies down and the snow stops falling.  The dire wolves stop and the wolves transform to dire bats and fly away.  

Zedar speaks, ”They have abandoned us in their rush to make it back before the Sun comes up, but I know the trail back.  It will be long and hard to slog through this snow and the sun may come up before we make it back.”

Of the eight human prisoners, four are unconcious, three were dominated by the vampires, and the Lord of Daggerdale is bound with rope.


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Quertus shrugs at Zedar's comment. _*Long and hard? Not my style.*_ Quertus gestures with his left hand boringly, speaking arcane words, and a disk of blackish-transparent force appears next to him. He then steps/hops on it and continues his joyrney in style.

OOC: Now the DM-oriented question: Can I ride my disk? There was/is a debate on the boards about this.

If the ansver is no, then Quertus will use the stupid disk as a slave transporting device.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Morcane responds to Matron Ki'Willis.
> 
> "When I was a girl, my faith was never questioned.
> 
> ...




"No, Alisannara, you will not die this easily." She casts a Cure Serious Wounds on the bleeding woman. (only if it looks like Alisannara is about to fall unconscious.) "You are not finished paying for the crimes you have committed against me, but if you prove useful enough I may help you regain some of what you have lost."

"Tell me what happened here. How did they conquer 'Szith Morcane'? What do you know of their strengths and their weaknesses?"

"What have they done to this temple, and why have they left you alive?"


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Narcelia frowns at Zedar's comment. "Where will we rest for the day?" she asks. When Quertus creates his disk [and if he is able to ride it], she looks at him imperiously. _I should have brought the Carpet of Flying,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2003)

_Drat, I was hoping the vampires could be somehow held here. Oh, well, better luck next time._
Torellan starts wading though the snow, regretting that he didn't prepare the spell Quertus just cast. 

*OoC:* Have the surfacers regained consciousness, or will we have to literally drag them along?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif from the shadows listens for the Matron while she is in the other room, though unable to distinguish her words he can hear her calm demeanor.  His eyes scan the room while his ears try to make why she is talking but he hear no other voices, _Poor Carcelon, must she lecture you on everything?_ 

The creepiness of the camber has not left him and he pulls his bow, his most powerful weapon, and notches an arrow while he waits.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

A look of suprise briefly flashes across Carcelon's face when the Matron identifies the huddled figure as Matron Morcane.

"_Curious, I wonder if the ward was there to keep us out or to keep her in_?"

OOC:  What condition is Alisanarra in?  Beaten?  Starved?  Poisoned?  Undead?


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

On the surface, Zedar responds to Narcelia,  "I know of no safe resting places where we can spend the day.  We'll just have to walk the rest of the way back and take short rest breaks along the way."

In the Inner Fane, Matron Morcane responds to Matron Millithor"You have so many questions. 

"The only answer I have is death!"

Alisannara Morcane goes white.  Her entire body becomes white and insubstantial.  Ki'Willis and Carcelon believe Alisannara is a ghost of some sort (and has been a ghost for some time).  Kilcif heard the last sentence (that was shouted).  Matron Ki'Willis did not cast CSW on Alisannara, as she never looked like she was going to fall unconscious.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> In the Inner Fane, Matron Morcane responds to Matron Millithor"You have so many questions.
> 
> "The only answer I have is death!"
> 
> Alisannara Morcane goes white.  Her entire body becomes white and insubstantial.  Ki'Willis and Carcelon believe Alisannara is a ghost of some sort.




Ki'Willis curses in irritation and backs away from the ghost readying to cast CSW to harm the undead if it approaches her to attack.

"Stop this foolishness! We can still find a way to avenge your fate.

ooc: What happened? How did she go from over 0 HP to -10? Did she simply will herself to die?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2003)

OOC:  My guess is that she was dead before we got here.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

Kripp tries to make conversation with the skinless Drow 'Purpose you serve,Drow with no Skin, what? Guard you look, messy with no skin,duties nt impeded by that?Vermin bother you not?'


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2003)

Outside the Matron's quarters...

The skinless drow female does not meet Kripp's gaze.  But, possibly, she begins to smile.  Then she spits a greenish liquid at the ground in Kripp's direction.  The green liquid sizzles and burns the ground.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif upon hearing the shouts, one voice not recognized and the other the matron’s voice, from the Inner Fane turns and sneaks over to the gate realizing his error of not forcing it open before he let the Matron and her daughter proceed.  He quietly double-checks the gate to see if he can get through while he listens quietly and silently curses the Matron and her last order.









*OOC:*


 I’m assuming that since "Stop this foolishness!” was exclamation that it was yelled.

Move silently: 17; Hide: 18 A check penalties already included.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2003)

Alisannara Morcane's voice loses all sense of normalcy as she literally wails, "Vennnnngennnnnce!  T'ssssssarrrrrrrrrrans musssssst dieeee!"

Kilcif hears a screeching wail that reminds him of the graveyard.  Kilcif needs to move the gate in order to fit through the opening (Kilcif is much larger than a female elf) and moving the gate won't be silent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks at the gate for only a few seconds before he realize that he can neither fit nor raise it quietly, _Well their not calling for help….  Hmmm, they could not be able to communicate though._  Sighing while remembering the anger of the Matron Kilcif makes up his mind and turns his head to scan the outer chamber, _I’ll give them more time._









*OOC:*


 As long as the Matron or Carcelon keeps talking Kilcif we’ll keep an eye out for them where he is at.  Obviously if sounds of a struggle/combat insure Kilcif will go through the gate.  

How long would it take Kilcif to get through the gate if he didn’t need to worry about noise?


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2003)

Kilcif thinks it would take him only a few seconds to move the shattered gate, presuming it is not held in place by magic.









*OOC:*


 1 standard action, assuming you pass the strength check, which is probable.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Unimpressed by the skinless elf's display and clucking as a brood-Mother would to a newhatched tadpole, Kripp moves his attention to the _other_ that was there, asking it 'Serve willingly,do you A slave, or free-willed,p'raps...?See you,I do,though respect you as well,useful skill,unseen being,useful indeed. Many try,caught by the eyes of the Kuo-Toa,to be unseen.'


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 4, 2003)

Narcelia frowns again, at Zedar's comment, but keeps her peace.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 4, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Alisannara Morcane's voice loses all sense of normalcy as she literally wails, "Vennnnngennnnnce!  T'ssssssarrrrrrrrrrans musssssst dieeee!"




Ki'Willis, momentarily taken aback, makes one last attempt to reason with the undead Matron Morcane.
"Yesss, all in due time. There is much I need to know that would make your vengeance so much easier to attain. You were a Matron once, a master of careful and devious plotting, you know the value of information, of planning and the proper timing of the execution to achieve the optimal result. Harness your hatred, draw strength from it, but do not allow it to rule you. Help me weave a web in which to trap our common enemies."


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

_Right,  now we're here out in the open like an archery target! Spending a day on the surface in a wellpicked and wellprotected place is one thing, wandering about when daylight catches us is something completely different. Best to keep my eyes open._

Dariel moves along with the party, constantly checking his surroundings. Occasionally he will go a little ahead and check for tracks of any other humanoids passing by recently.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2003)

The exhausted party travels for hours through the snow.  Only Dariel, Marckarius, and Zedar appear immune to the exhaustion.  Dariel does not see any sign of tracks.  They are totally alone in the winter wonderland of ice and snow.

Narcelia took another 16 more subdual points of damage from the cold, Quertus took 13 subdual points, and Torellan took 9 subdual points from cold.  

All of the human prisoners except for Randal Morn are suffering from frostbite and do not have the strength to walk and are being carried on Quertus's Floating Disk.

The sun rises over the horizon as the trail winds past a low, rounded hill dotted with jutting snow-covered boulders and dense shrubbery.  Snow drifts crown the slopes of the hill.  Beyond this first rampart, a long chain of rugged hills stretches away to the south and the east -- The Dagger Hills. 

Two small hills of snow are actually stone buildings standing in the shadow of the hill.  The ruined shells of several more lie nearby, almost obscured by the drifts of snow.  A niche has been cut in the hillside just past the surface buildings.  

Even though your eyes are in pain at the glare of light from the Sun reflected upon the snow, you recognize the entrance to Szith Morcane.

The great pair of stone doors are set into the hillside.  The doors are flanked by columns carved to resemble skeletal warriors in full plate armor, their visored helmets open to reveal their leering skulls.  The doors are unadorned except for two heavy stone handles.  

The doors are shut and appearently locked from the inside.  Quertus thinks there may be an _Arcane Lock_ on the doors as well.

Velasta screams in frustration, "Xsa Elg'Caress! Velina has locked us out of Szith Morcane!"


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

Matron Morcane responds in a menacing tone to the words spoken by Matron Ki'Willis, "BLASPHEMY!  

"The worshippers of Kiaransalee must be destroyed immediately!  

"T'ssssssarrrrrrrrrrans musssssst dieeee!"


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

The unseen creature freezes and moves no more.  Trying to remain hidden.  Although knowing where it was, Kripp can still see a slight distortion.  The creature is larger than Kripp but not as large as "the Claw," and Kripp thinks it has more than two legs.

After a while, the door to Dorina's quarters opens.  Dorina walks out, followed by two more of the skinless drow females.  She walks past Kripp as if ignoring him, then stops and turns and gazes steadliy at Kripp's eyes.  Her hypnotic eyes seek to gain mastery over Kripp's mind, but Kripp manages to resist the hypnotic compulsion.  

Speaking in Undercommon, Dorina says, "I thought I told you not to enter this level.  Kneel and swear undying loyalty to Dorina T'Sarran and Kiaransalee."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Speaking in Undercommon, Dorina says, "I thought I told you not to enter this level.  Kneel and swear undying loyalty to Dorina T'Sarran and Kiaransalee."




Smiling through his current _acade_ of a Drow, Kripp says calmly to Dorina 'Your orders not do I follow, but the request of _Matron Ki'Willis_ that I stay here.Your Goddess,neither do I worship.What for the Kuo-Toa does Kirianselee care,she who has so long been bereft of warmth?Alliance do we discuss for the coming bloodbath,between _whoever_ holds sway over Drow and _He Who Swims In Darkness_,disrupt that you would with feeble attempts to ensorcell Kripp?'

OoC: At the slightest indication of an attack,Kripp will _Rushing Waters_ the lot of them...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 5, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Morcane responds in a menacing tone to the words spoken by Matron Ki'Willis, "BLASPHEMY!
> 
> "The worshippers of Kiaransalee must be destroyed immediately!
> 
> "T'ssssssarrrrrrrrrrans musssssst dieeee!"




Ki'Willis speaks in a commanding tone, cold and hard as ice. Those who know her (Carcelon) can sense the suppressed fury behind the words. 
"And they will. But you cannot leave this temple, can you?"  _If she could she would certainly have attempted her revenge before now, psychotic fool that she is._ "You need my help to achieve your vengeance, and since you need me more than I need you we will do this on my terms. Now Tell Me about the Tsarrans! Their strengths and weaknesses, their strategies and where they keep their coffins. Tell me of any hidden chambers or vaults in 'Szith Morcane'. Let me know the secrets of Castle Maerimydrya. Tell me everything you know that could aid us against the forces of the enemies of Lolth! Then and only then will we strike against your slayers." 

ooc: the exclamation marks does not mean that she's shouting, just that her voice is especially hard and commanding.

ooc: Am I correct in my assumption that she cannot leave on her own, that she's somehow trapped in the temple either by spells that block her passage or by the mechanics of ghostdom (haunts and such)? 
If Ki'Willis should know better I'll edit my post.

Would it be possible to get Alisannare out of the temple by putting her in a portable hole (one of which are conveniently completely empty atm)?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 5, 2003)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia walks along grimly, trying to ignore the pain of the cold and the light. When they finally reach the entrance and Velasta proclaims Velina's betrayal, Narcelia turns slightly away from the group and subtly _Messages_ Carcelon. _Are you free?_ she asks quietly. While she waits for Carcelon's answer, Narcelia turns to Quertus. "Can you open it?"

Edit: If that's not how _Message_ works, then Narcelia will say, "We have been magically locked out and appear to be stuck on the surface. Velasta suspects Velina. I don't know what forces they might have behind the locked entrance, or if they are even there."


----------



## Thels (Dec 5, 2003)

Unaffected by the cold, Dariel looks at the door" "Mhh, no doubt there's some good protection on these doors, but we probably don't want to stick around here, so I guess we should open it. If Quertus can detect and disable any magical traps or wards on the door, then I should be able to overcome the physical problems." _I hope._ "Or we could just wait." he adds.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 5, 2003)

Narcelia looks at Dariel. "Waiting is not an option, unless it will be only a few minutes."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 5, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> "T'ssssssarrrrrrrrrrans musssssst dieeee!"




"And they will be.  _If_ you still possess the will to control yourself and help us make it happen." 
Carcelon says calmly, but with an edge of steel in her voice.


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

OOC: Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon believe that the Forbiddance spell which is on the ruling level would prevent a ghost from entering the ruling level.  Forbiddance blocks all kinds of ethereal movement and since Ghosts exist simultaneously on the ethereal plane and the prime material plane, they have a severe problem with a Forbiddance spell.

Its also quite probable that, as part of her nature as a ghost, that Matron Morcane is bound to an item of significance, the spot where she died, or a specific act of revenge and is unable to move too far from whatever it is she is bound to.

The portable hole is probably not a solution for moving a ghost.  You can't open the portable hole, bags of holding, HHH, or other devices while within the forbiddance area of effect (the entire ruling level).


----------



## Xael (Dec 5, 2003)

Quertus grumbles in distaste, irritated by the all-too-coldness of the surface. "Is this a normal habit between Kiriansalists?", he snaps to velasta, his voice full of sarcasm. Turning to Narcelia, he continues: "Probably, though I don't like using up my offensive spells on a door." He then proceeds to cast _Detect Magic_ to check if the door is magically trapped (if it is, he informs the others), and also checks Randal Morn and the other captives for any magic they might have missed. 

He then proceeds to blast the door open with two _Lightning Bolts_ and two _Fireballs_ (in that order), hoping that they're enough.


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

Velasta responds to Quertus, "Velina has always been jealous of me and tries to sabotage whatever I do.  She always tries to take credit for other people's accomplishments and never accepts any blame."

After Quertus detects magic, he discovers three faint Abjuration auras on the Stone Doors.  Randal Morn wears two rings, faint Abjuration and faint Transmutation.  None of the other surface dwellers have magical auras around them.  

Quertus throws two mighty bolts of lightning at the doors (50 points and 44 points).  

The doors burst open, the chain that was used to secure the doors was destroyed by the lightning.  The doors were severely damaged by the lightning, but are still usable.


----------



## Xael (Dec 5, 2003)

After the doors have been happily blasted open, Quertus turns to look at Randal Morn. _*Well, if I can't have the sword (yet...), I'll just have to take something else.*_ He points at the rings and says in common to Morn: "I'll confiscate those. Normal precaution, I'm sure you understand." He then proceeds to confiscate the rings, unless Morn does something radical (who knows).

OOC: Is Morn gagged? And how does he look? Annoyed, angry, bored, etc.


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

Alisannara Morcane screams the most horrifying scream you have ever heard.  A wail of pain, anguish, terror, abandonment, and betrayal.  Carcelon is stunned by the scream.  Kilcif, protected by the privacy wall and some distance away, is deafened and has blood running out of his ears.

Matron Morcane’s ghostly white form plunges into Matron Ki’Willis, entering through the Matron’s eyes.  Matron Ki’Willis suffers a supernatural transformation.  Carcelon looks at Matron Ki’Willis and she sees that Matron Ki’Willis no longer has any life in her eyes.  They are dead black pits. 

All thoughts of power fade from the mind of Matron Ki’Willis.  Her overarching goal becomes REVENGE.  Vengence against Irae T’sarran and anyone that aids Irae T’sarran.  Her memories have merged with those of Matron Morcane.  Ki’Willis now ‘remembers’ the days the T’sarrans attacked Szith Morcane.  She remembers how Irae, Dorina, Zedar, and the others stormed the fortress and slaughtered the drow loyal to Lolth.  She knows every secret that Matron Morcane knew, including the secret entrance to the treasury behind the room Dorina has claimed as here quarters, where the vampire coffins must be hidden.  She even remembers the spells Matron Morcane had prepared the day she died.  But she knows little of Castle Maerimydra, for Castle Maerimydra was the home of House Chaumavh, and they did not trust House Morcane.

Matron Ki’Willis can even feel Irae T’sarran right now.  She can sense the distance between Szith Morcane and the top of the great castle of Maerimydra, whose black walls are as hard as adamantine.  No matter how far Irae runs, Ki’Willis will find her.  IRAE MUST DIE!     

There is no trace of Matron Morcane.  Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon are alone in the Inner Fane.

OOC: 
Matron Morcane had the Keening Spirit Template (City of the Spider Queen template, an evil elf version of a ghost, essentially a banshee).  Matron Morcane’s supernatural Keening ability:  Wail of the Banshee, DC 21 fort save or die to everyone within 30’.  

Matron Fort Save 2 + 17 = 19 Matron Ki’Willis was slain.
Carcelon Fort Save 19 +11 = 30  Carcelon survives.

If Kilcif had been in the room, 
Kilcif Fort Save 6 + 14 = 20 Kilcif would have died too.

Matron Morcane has re-animated Matron Ki’Willis as a “Revenant.”  Undead template, empowering Ki'Willis to seek out and destroy Irae T'sarran after death.  Ki'Willis keeps all of her normal abilities.  Hit dice become d12’s.  
Vengeful Strike (Ex): +1d10 melee damage vs. Irae T’sarran.
Paralyzing Glare(Ex): Irae must make a will save dc 10 + half Ki’Willis levels + chr modifier or be paralyzed for 2-8 rounds when they first meet.
DR: 5/+1
Fast Healing: 3
Turning Immunity: Immune to turning by clerics or Paladins
Immune to acid, cold, gas, electricity, and polymorph
Find the Guilty (Ex): So long as Irae and Ki’Willis are on the same plane, Ki’Willis can sense exactly where Irae is.
Usual undead traits
+4 to str, +2 to chr, no con score
Ki'Willis has acquired the following Prepared Spells:
0th: Detect Poison, Read Magic
1st: Doom, Protection from Good
2nd: Augury, Desecrate, Zone of Truth
3rd: Locate Object, Magic Circle Against Good
4th: Chaos Hammer, Control Water
5th: Dispel Good, Greater Command
6th: Anti-life Shell
7th: Blasphemy
9th: Wail of the Banshee
edit: added prepared spells


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

After Quertus demands the rings, the old man resignedly hands them over.   He seems angry, but nowhere near as listless as the other humans.  Randal replies in common (nobody said they were gagging him), "If you had told me you wanted the doors open, I could have opened them with my sword without damaging the doors.  You wouldn't have had to use your magic."  You sense he is probably telling the truth about the sword's magical ability, but that he probably would have used the sword to start cutting up drow if he had it in his hands.


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

Dorina pauses and thinks before responding to Kripp.  

She speaks slowly, almost measuring every word,
"You did not mention before that you serve That Which Swims in Darkness.  The master of the Lake of Shadows has nothing to fear from us.  We will continue the usual agreement that the drow have always had with That Which Swims in Darkness, and we will not demand that you worship Kiaransalee.

"Matron Ki'Willis did not mention that she had invited you to visit.  I rule this place, not her, and she should have told me about your visit.  Please forgive my anger, I did not realize you were an invited guest.  

"What, pray tell, did she tell you of this 'coming bloodbath?'"


----------



## Xael (Dec 5, 2003)

Quertus holds the rings in his hands and looks at them casually while continuing to chat with Randal. "Ah, yes, I'm sure you'd have been glad to help. And if you're so concerned about my magical resources, would you mind telling me what these do?", he says in a chatty tone while holding the rings.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2003)

Torellan starts mumbling angrily as it is revealed that the doors are bolted shut. 
_By the Spider Queen, this blasted surface world is going to ruin my clothes, and I haven't had a chance to get spare ones. Which reminds me, I'll need to do exactly that after we've layed vengeance upon Velina._

As Quertus blasts the doors open, the Millithor second boy smirks.
"Flashy as ever, eh?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

After the doors were burst open, the entrance appears clear.  You don't see anybody standing inside the entrance or any obvious traps.

Randal responds to Quertus.  

Randal Morn answers Quertus in a quiet voice, almost whispering, 
"The rings were gifts from Shevaril Starcloak.  The gold ring without the gem ..."

Randal looks either way to see if any of the other drow are paying attention to what he is saying, and then he continues after lowering his tone even more so only Quertus can hear.  He is currently discussing the ring with the abjuration aura.  
"The gold ring is a ring of protection.  The silver ring is the more important ring, however, ..."


Randal lowers his voice even more, and moves even closer to Quertus, when he grabs for Quertus.  His rope is no longer restraining him, but is instead being used to wrap around the neck of the drow wizard (and inflicts ten points of damage on Quertus and prevents Quertus from casting any spells that have a verbal component).    

"You killed Shevaril!"


Initiative:
Dariel:28
Torellan: 26
Randal:20
Marckarius:19
Narcelia: 16
Quertus: 16
Zedar:13
Velasta:13
Listless humans:10

OOC: Randal rolled a 18 touch attack to initiate the grapple plus various bonuses.  He outrolled Quertus on the grapple check including the -4 penalty for doing lethal damage in a grapple.  

Randal has been imprisoned and captured and broken out of Zhentil Keep more times than the drow can imagine.  He is an expert at escaping ropes.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2003)

"Oh for crying out loud! Can't you keep yourself out of trouble at least for a moment?"
Torellan rushes over and starts pummeling Randal's head with the pommel of his dagger.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 5, 2003)

Narcelia waits for the males or the undead to approach the entrance first, suspecting a trap. When no one moves, she starts to look around the group, irritated. Her irritation increases tenfold when Morn attacks Quertus. "Why me?" she mutters to herself. She holds her action until after all of the males have acted, and if Morn is not subdued (somehow restrained from causing more harm, be it through death, unconsciousness, magic, or a physical means) by then, will attack him with her scourge.

[Do I get an initiative?]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif drops to the ground from the sound and quickly brings his hands up to cup his ears…  The females forgotten as he panics upon realizing that his ears are bleeding and he worries about deafness.  As his hearing returns he contemplates the fate of the drow, but believing he’s out classed he does nothing at the moment to help, _If they walk out they walk out…  If not I can find the passage to the surface…_


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

*Memories*

Matron Ki'Willis remembers.

_
I hate Irae T’sarran.

Several years ago, Eilos Millithor visited House Morcane in Maerimydra.  He introduced Matron Morcane to a potential business contact, Velina T’sarran (although her last name wasn’t known then, she was introduced as a drow commoner and of course no mention was made of Kiaransalee).

Velina offered a very luxurious proposition to Matron Morcane on behalf of her grandmother Irae.  Matron Morcane agreed to meet her grandmother Irae to negotiate the deal.

Matron Morcane met Irae to negotiate the transaction.  Irae was an incredibly arrogant freak of a commoner.  Matron Morcane would have destroyed Irae if not for the vast amount of profit that was at stake.  Profit plus the fact that Irae wore a ruby studded half-helm called the Eyes of the Spider, a gift only given to those destined for greatness by the Church of Lolth.  Irae might be a commoner, but she undoubtedly had a benefactress of great power.

To sweeten the deal, Irae suggested that some very valuable slave war trolls be sold to Matron Morcane’s business partners.  The war trolls would revolt, destroying House Baenre and House Millithor.  House Morcane would be the sole owner of L’Tarranen del Egluth (the company of the coiled whip) and, more importantly, the sole owner of the profits.    

Matron Morcane cursed the day she stupidly allowed her greed to convince her to accept Irae’s deal.  Although she is certain that if she did not accept, Irae would have offered the deal to one of the other Matrons.  The deal was simply too good to be refused.

Irae delivered the goods and the War Trolls as promised.  The War Trolls were brought to L’Tarranen del Eguth’s corporate headquarters (which Matron Morcane was already planning to rename Szith Morcane).  One of Irae’s Lieutenants, a male drow wizard named Umaerh brought the Trolls.  Only he was neither drow nor male.  He was instead an Alhoon, an undead Illithid of great power, named Syrzan.  Syrzan in his guise of Umaerh spent a considerable amount of time at Szith Morcane with Eilos Millithor and running experiments on the trolls.

Two of the war trolls were half-fiends that had fought in the eternal blood war in the lower planes.  They would be given the tasks of slaying the Matron Mothers of the respective houses when the revolt came.  Bargthoth would slay Matron Baenre and Trygon was ordered to destroy Matron Millithor.  

Only there was a magical accident of some sort (it was never explained to Matron Morcane), and both Bargthoth and Eilos Millithor were killed.  There was a rumor that Trygon had killed Eilos after Eilos had destroyed Bargthoth.

After the accident, Eilos was animated as a Lich under the control of Solom Ned’Razak.

The war trolls were sent to House Baenre and house Millithor.

When the Silence of Lolth came, Matron Morcane realized that the war trolls would never have a better chance against the powerful priestesses of House Baenre.  She sent word to Irae saying now would be the perfect time to strike, never dreaming that someone who wore the Eyes of the Spider worshipped a different Goddess.

Matron Morcane and her most trusted warriors and priestesses traveled to Szith Morcane and took it over from the local administrators.  While Syrzan and his associates traveled to Menzoberanzan to order the trolls to revolt.

After seizing control of Szith Morcane, Matron Morcane had barely settled in when they were attacked.  She did not understand what was happening until she saw Irae T’sarran wearing the Hand of Kiaransalee.    

Then she knew it had all been lies and she was damned.  There could be no negotiations, no hope of anything but war to the death and beyond against the followers of Kiaransalee.

The rest of the battle was almost an anti-climax, a pre-ordained ending.  

Matron Morcane fought to the last, standing upon the altar in the Inner Fane of the Shrine of Lolth at the very end and praying to the Goddess.  Until the last moment, when Irae channeled the power of Kiaransalee into a bolt of black force that destroyed Alisannra utterly, not even dust was left. 

Matron Ki'Willis thinks.

Irae T’sarran was behind it all.  

The seizure of Szith Morcane, the revolt in Menzoberanzan, and the revolt in Maerimydra.  

She sought to destroy two drow cities.  She sought to destroy my house.  She sought to destroy me.  

She did destroy two drow cities.  She did destroy my house.  She destroyed me.

IRAE T’SARRAN MUST DIE! 
_


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Dorina pauses and thinks before responding to Kripp.
> 
> She speaks slowly, almost measuring every word,
> "You did not mention before that you serve That Which Swims in Darkness.  The master of the Lake of Shadows has nothing to fear from us.  We will continue the usual agreement that the drow have always had with That Which Swims in Darkness, and we will not demand that you worship Kiaransalee.
> ...



Responding as cordially as possible, Kripp answers 'Offense not taken, Daughter of the Dark. Of the coming War, Kripp has been told little,as Matron Ki'Willis have I just met.Awaiting her, am I now... Of your rulership here,Kripp was not aware, pardons beg I,if Kripp seemed not respectful enough.
Kuo-Toa are eager,to see what brings, the plans of your Goddess upon the Upworlders.'


----------



## Xael (Dec 6, 2003)

_*She'd have killed me!*_, Quertus thinks, and tries to gurgle the fact (it is) to Randal.

Quertus, slightly surprised by Randal's "escape", first reacts by trying to get the rope off his throat. He quickly realizes that Randal's a lot stronger than him (no kiddin'), and tries to think of something to cast. Unfortunately his spells don't include many spells usable while grappling, not to mention when you're being strangled. His only option seems to be to either trust his partners or get lucky. 

Quertus grabs the rope and desperately tries to get it off his throat...

OOC: I don't think there even *are* any spells that don't have verbal components...


----------



## Thels (Dec 6, 2003)

OOC: Appearantly +16 to tie someone up is not enough. Note to self: Up it to +25 at the next levelup.

_Of course, one moment he blasts the doors and the other moment he requires our need! Can't he just approach things in a carefull manner?_ Seeing Randal escaped from the rope, Dariel doesn't hesitate and moves in to attack Randal with deadly precision, meanwhile yelling: "It was a bad move to drop the ropes. Now you die!"

OOC: Taking flanking position whenever possible of course. The last thing could be seen as an intimidate attempt, but I don't think it's worth the shot (total modifier of +0).


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2003)

The world explodes in agony, an infinitesimal infinity of unimaginable torment. It is a pain too great for words, too overwhelming for fear, horror, sadness or life. As her soul is ripped from her body and cast into the fiery abyss the pain becomes greater still, like an ocean of fire compared to a flickering candle flame. 

But this is not the end. Time and space have lost their meaning as all thought has become irrelevant, but the multiverse is not yet finished with Ki'Willis. Amorphous tendrils of cold grasp at her soul, pulling her back towards the mortal plane, and reflexively she reaches out to help them. Fire and ice make war on the battlefield of her soul and slowly but surely cold emerges victorious. A growing hatred devours the pain, subsuming it into itself and grows stronger still. Thought returns as the agony fades. 

With thought comes memory, with memory comes hatred and with hatred comes purpose and life.

Ki'Willis opens her mouth and screams, a wordless roar of pain, sorrow, and limitless all-consuming hatred. She has once again been born into the world and before she dies again she will make it pay for suffering the existence of Irae. And for Irae herself... there are no words that can convey the depth of her hatred for that being.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

Kripp keeps an eye on the Vampiress and her lackeys, wondering what thoughts were going through those cold eyes...


----------



## Endur (Dec 7, 2003)

Dorina speaks to Kripp, "I see."

She walks away down the corridor followed by the two skinless warriors.  

After she walks away, Kripp realizes that the invisible guardian is no longer present.


----------



## Endur (Dec 7, 2003)

On the Surface

Dariel slashes his short sword across the struggling Randal Morn's back for 24 points of damage (critical sneak attack).  

Torellan drives the pommel of his dagger into Randal's head for 9 points of subdual damage.

Randal Morn continues to strangle Quertus and inflicts 28 points of lethal damage.  Quertus stops struggling and goes limp.  You are not sure whether Quertus still lives. 

Marckarius charges the struggling Randal Morn and swings his flail against Randal Morn's head.  There is a huge burst of lightning when the steel ball connects against Randal's head, and both Randal and Quertus are blasted onto the ground.  Randal Morn took 33 points of damage on a Shocking Burst critical hit, 16 of which was shock damage (lethal damage), the other 17 was subdual.  

Both Randal Morn and Quertus are lying on the ground.  Both seem alive, but seriously injured.  Possibly bleeding to death on the snow.

Initiative:
Narcelia: 16
Zedar:13
Velasta:13
Listless humans:10
Dariel:28
Torellan: 26
Randal:20
Marckarius:19
Quertus: 16


*In the Shrine of Lolth*

Matron Morcane's whole life is suddenly memories available to Matron Ki'Willis. Ki'Willis realizes that many of her questions have now been answered.  

She knows that there are still active magical defenses in the Shrine of Lolth.  If Kilcif or any non-believer of Lolth tampers with the gates to the inner fane, the protective enchanments were still capable of summoning a powerful demon to devour the sacriligous interloper's soul.  The demon was not strong enough to defeat the large numbers of followers of Kiaransalee in the final battle, but it would have slain Kilcif if Kilcif didn't flee into the tunnels first.  The demon was too large to fit into the tunnels, and the duration of its summoning was only one minute.

She also remembered that the altar in the outer fane had a connection to the Abyss to make it easier to send the souls of sacrifices to Lolth.  The connection was not strong enough to allow creatures to travel to the Abyss, but touching the altar for more than a few seconds would be fatal to a mortal creature.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2003)

Ki'Willis looks around, her dead gaze sweeping over the inner fane and comes to rest upon her youngest daughter. A strange sense of loss flits across her conciousness at seeing that Carcelon still lives. That fact strengthens the realisation of what she herself has become, and she is once again overcome with hatred.

We have found what we came here seeking. The Goddess has shown her face to me. _She has betrayed me!_ We came here in doubt and uncertainty, now we have found purpose and direction and we've aquired the means by which to proceed. The Goddess has blessed me with the knowledge and power to destroy the Tsarrans. 
Come, our forces are divided but so are our enemies. Whoever unites first will gain a decisive advantage against their advesary. We must join our kin in the tombs and destroy the enemy forces there.


She walks out of the inner fane, passing Kilcif, and when she notices that they are following her she makes her way down the webbed chute they climbed up before. On the way down she activates her Hat of Disguise to hide the recent differences in her appearence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif rather curious at the noises he heard has many questions he would like to ask but seeing the all business nature of the Matron he falls in place next to the younger drow and address her formally but quietly, “Lady Carcelon, what happened in their…?”









*OOC:*


I'm sure it's to dark in the temple to notice, but are we running spot check to notice the changes in the Matron?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

OoC:I guess a Sense Motive will be hard against an Undead, but if you'd roll me one for her parting shot,  just wonder how sincere her comments sounded...

IC
Kripp stood in the Hallway, watching the Vampire leave, wondering just how soon he'd be facing her again. His Piscean mind ached to drown her in the _Waters_ of his Master,deliciously slaying her with the curative magics that were his to bestow, or perhaps frying her with the Unholy Flame of the Master as well.
No matter, his current business didn't include an insignificant Vampire, but rather the Drow Matron. Where was she anyways...?
Settling back to wait, Kripp opened a water-filled bag, extracting a wriggling crayfish, popping it into his mouth with relish,chewing thoughtfully as the will of _He Who Swims In Darkness_ began to exert itself over the Underdark...


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 7, 2003)

Carcelon collapses to her hands and knees as the banshee's wail tears at her soul.  As she staggers to her feet and turns toward the Matron,

"Matron, are y..."



			
				Ki'Willis said:
			
		

> We have found what we came here seeking... Come, our forces are divided but so are our enemies.




Sensing that something is wrong, but not quite sure what, Carcelon nods her head and responds "Yes Mother" and follows Ki'Willis out of the inner fane.



			
				Kilcif said:
			
		

> “Lady Carcelon, what happened in there…?”




"We found Matron Morcane; or rather, we found her waiting for us.
Come,  and be ready, it is nearly time to strike."


----------



## Endur (Dec 7, 2003)

Kripp thinks Dorina was mostly sincere.  He also thinks that Dorina was about to try and kill him before he mentioned _That which Swims in Darkness_.  The mention of his master seemed to deter Dorina.


In the Shrine of Lolth, both Carcelon and Kilcif noticed the darkness that had replaced the Matron's eyes before she put the hat of disguise on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head not wanting to draw attention to the short conversation while he ponders the condition of the Matron and her eyes, _Yeah and what found her…?_


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 9, 2003)

The Matron continues down the chute, eventually returning to her quarters. Leaving Carcelon and Kilcif behind in the corridor she requests to Kripp that he follows her into the room. After closing the door and making her way to the inner chamber of her quarters (or as for enough away from the door so that their conversation caanot be overheard) she turns to the Kuo-Toa priest.

 "The time has almost come when we must strike against the Tsarrans. I come to you to request that you join us in our war. But first I have a request of a more personal nature. I have had a... mystical revelation, with unforseen consequences. By the will of Lolth have I been transformed into a stronger form, more capable of inflicting Her vengeance upon the lackeys of Kiaransalee."  
She removes her hat and dropps her disguise.  "I have become Undead. And if I don't get the proper treatment in time I will start to rot. I have always prided myself on my appearance, it has been a useful weapon in the past and it can still remain thus in the future. It is a resource we can ill afford to lose. Therefore I ask that you prepare a spell of Gentle Repose for tomorrow. And mention nothing of this conversation to anyone. My status must remain a secret, for if it is revealed it will weaken us."

ooc: How long does it take for her to begin to rot if she remains in the complex? And if she goes to the colder Dodrian Crypts?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif is slightly annoyed about the Matron taking Kripp in the privacy of her chamber, as he had wanted to talk to Kripp in the hopes of finding aid for his condition. 









*OOC:*


Kilcif is cursed for those who have forgotten, I doubt Kilcif knows exactly what happens but I figure he’s smart enough to describe the events in enough detail show that Kripp could figure it out.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 9, 2003)

Once the Matron has brought Kripp into her quarters and indicated her desire for privacy by closing the door on Carcelon and Kilcif she begins heading back to her room.

"Kilcif, make sure no one disturbs the matron.  I'll be back in a few minutes."

Carcelon then heads back to her & Narcelia's rooms and collects everything that Narcelia left behind before heading to the surface.  She will also take a moment to use her _Pearl III_ to restore the _Dispel Magic_.

OOC:  B.S., if Carcelon had any way of lifting the curse, I'd find an IC justification for doing it.  But Carcelon just plain can't do squat about it right now.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Kripp listens to the Matron, nodding his assent of developments , and indeed, his eagerness to aid in her war. He would like to personally stake the Vampire Dorina out in the Sun, to watch that hated Orb do it's ghastly work upon the uppity creature. Yes, he would aid.

At the Matron's revealation, Kripp agrees to keep her secret as well as to prepare the proper spell, making a mental note to (if time permitted in the coming days) perhaps make a _Wand_ for her as well.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 9, 2003)

[Sorry for the delay.] Narcelia kneels by Quertus in such a way that his body is between her and Morn, and does what she can for Quertus's wounds. [Heal check +11] As she works, she says imperiously, "Bind the human," not bothering to see if anyone complies.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2003)

Torellan produces a length of spider-silk rope from his backpack and starts binding Morn's hands behind his back.
"Dariel, you have the honor of being my assistant in this. Give me a helping hand, will you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif agrees with Carcelon, “Yes Lady Carcelon…” He hesitates on the verge of asking her if she feels safe alone, but decides not to ask as he is afraid to anger or insult her.  Instead he simply moves into a position in the hallway where he can watch both doors at the same time.


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

Dariel sighs as he moves over to the fallen human. _Why do we need to keep him alive? Let's just take him out._ If he has his consciousness remaining, Dariel will punch him in the face. If he's unconscious, Dariel starts to tie him up again with all his remaing rope, taking his time this time, not caring if minutes pass by doing so. He's a little annoyed by Torellan working on it too. _His occupation is women and childish tricks, what's he helping here for?_ While tying him up, he asks Narcelia: "Are you sure we want to keep him around alive? He's only going to cause more problems."


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2003)

ooc: Moving into the colder Dodrien crypts as soon as possible is a good idea.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: How long does it take for her to begin to rot if she remains in the complex? And if she goes to the colder Dodrian Crypts?


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2003)

As Narcelia bandages Quertus's wounds, she realizes that he is suffering from a mixture of cold, exhaustion, and the strangling of his neck.  Although he is breathing now, if he isn't warmed up soon, Quertus may suffer frostbite and worse to his extremities.  Magical healing may be a necessity.

Torellan and Dariel tie up Randal Morn.  If they bandage his wounds, Randal will stop bleeding.  He is also a candidate for frostbite and worse (like all the other surface world humans).


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 10, 2003)

After gathering all of her gear and followers Ki'Willis heads for the Dodrien Crypts.

ooc: I realise this is probably a strategic mistake, (our spellcasters haven't had a chance to prepare suitable spells, the Dodrian crypts are an unfamiliar battlefield for us but not for our enemies, there is a risk of being attacked by the undead native to the dungeon) but I don't really have a choice.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 10, 2003)

Narcelia looks up from her work over Quertus and says sharply, "We must get to shelter. Bring the human. I do not have any desire to keep him alive, but perhaps Quertus can retrieve some information from him. After that, there will be no need to let him live. Carry Quertus and lead the way," she finishes, again not looking to see who obeys. _I should have brought the Carpet,_ she thinks to herself, glancing around the hostile surface. _And damn it all, I should have not been so trusting of these worshipers of Kiransalee._ She stands shivering slightly in the cold, waiting for the males to go in and clear a path, if necessary.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2003)

Torellan frowns, realising he might need to depart with one of his precious healing potions for Quertus. He graps the, now bound, human by his shirt and starts dragging him inside the cavern.


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2003)

On the Surface, the group of cold, tired, and half-frozen drow and humans enter the Dodrien Crypts.  

In Szith Morcane, the Matron, Carcelon, Kilcif, and Kripp ascend to the Dodrien Crypts (does the Matron have the two Wraith Spiders with her, or Carcelon's Unicorn?).  

The Matron's group is in an empty cavern near the bottom of the map at the sinkhole (which leads down to Szith Morcane).


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2003)

The buildings near the top of the map are outside, and essentially snow/ice covered mounds.

The party has passed into the cavern, and closed the doors.  The howling wind can no longer enter the cavern.  

It is still cold, below freezing in the Dodrien crypts.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

Pulling Matron Ki'Willis aside (or as aside as her bodyguards will allow), Kripp will say ' To Crypts we must go,time not right,Reverend Matron,Kripp think. At Mid of Night, as surfacers reckon,_He Who Swims In Darkness_ allow spells ,Kripp to change. Most horrible,have Kripp then, suprise for nasty Vampires...'

OoC:Referal to spell change after I 're-up' I have no idea what time it currently is, however...


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

Dariel supports Quertus as they move into the crypts. Once in the crypts, he turns to Narcelia: "Do you want me to make a quick check upon our surroundings, dear sister?"


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 11, 2003)

Narcelia smiles oddly at Dariel and nods. "Take whatever you need. If you can find a warmer place for us to rest, that would be useful as well."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 11, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Pulling Matron Ki'Willis aside (or as aside as her bodyguards will allow), Kripp will say ' To Crypts we must go,time not right,Reverend Matron,Kripp think. At Mid of Night, as surfacers reckon,_He Who Swims In Darkness_ allow spells ,Kripp to change. Most horrible,have Kripp then, suprise for nasty Vampires...'
> 
> OoC:Referal to spell change after I 're-up' I have no idea what time it currently is, however...




ooc: What time is it? If we're close to midnight I'd be inclined to wait and rest for an hour to allow Kripp to prepare his spells. If it's a long time 'till midnight the Matron will have to go to the crypts to be refrigerated or rot.


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2003)

OOC: The Surface Raiders are roughly around 7 to 8 am.  The Matron, Kripp, Kilcif, and Carcelon are somewhere in the early morning (3-5 am).


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

Dariel moves out to scout down the hallway, stopping to inspect each door and listening to it, without actually opening any.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2003)

Torellan lets the human leader lump to the floor. With a frustrated "Bah!", he digs out one of his lesser curing potions and starts carefully pouring the liquid down Quertus' hatch.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 13, 2003)

Narcelia looks around the area briefly (without moving more than a few steps in any direction) and then studies the non-House members carefully.


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

Velasta speaks to Dariel,  "Dariel, Velina will almost certainly be back on the ruling level, with an alibi to prove that she couldn't possibly have locked the door or left any magical traps.  You need not fear to run into that Elg'Caress or any of her Quth-Maren.  However, she might have left magical traps or some lesser undead in the crypts."

Torellan's potion of healing healed Quertus for 8 points of real damage and 2 points of subdual damage.  Quertus is coughing and awake.

Velasta turns to Torellan, "Thank you for healing Quertus.  He is a useful wizard, unlike his brother who rode out into the blizzard on his phantom lizard and has not been seen since." 

Velasta turns to Randal Morn, "A stubborn slave.  He shall have to learn what it means to submit.  Still, it is not yet time for my new slave to die."  Velasta casts a spell to heal Randal Morn's wounds (cure moderate: 19 points of real damage and 23 points of subdual damage) and Randal soon awakens.

Zedar has adopted a defensive position, ready with his dire flail for any threat.  

Narcelia notices that the slave she selected in the temple is suffering from frost bite and the intense cold, like all the other listless humans stacked upon Quertus' floating disk.

Dariel disappears into the shadows and creeps along the ten foot wide corridor.  He does not hear or see anyone other than the drow behind him.  

OOC: How far is Dariel going to scout ahead?  It is roughly 750 feet of winding descending tunnels to reach the chasm of Szith Morcane.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 14, 2003)

Narcelia raises an eyebrow and speaks to Quertus a bit sardonically. "I trust you are feeling better." She then turns and looks at the slaves. "Someone should heal them so they do not die before they can start serving. I would, but all of my healing magics are left below," she lies smoothly, since she does not have any at all.


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

In a dark place of faded glories.  

The banners of the hall are weathered and falling to pieces.  The furniture is crumbling and rusty.  Even the rats have abandoned this place.

Only skeletons remain of those who once ruled here.

A dozen skeletons recline around a round table in the center of the hall.  Rusty goblets set before them, as if in a parody of a feast.

One of the skeletons moves its jaw and begins to speak.  "Mighty Talos has struck the Dale lands.  A terrible blizzard to ruin their celebration of the Feast of the Moon."

A second skeleton responds, "Great Talos seeks the destruction of all.  The Dales have avoided his fury many times, through the intervention of Mystara.  Her Chosen constantly seek to prevent the Fury of Talos from being sated upon the Dales."

A third skeleton speaks fervantly, "The Stormlord must not be Denied.  The Dales must fear the coming of the Destroyer!" 

The first skeleton continues, "Perhaps the true fury of the destroyer will be visited upon the Dale Lands soon.  My divinations reveal that great destruction may be wrecked upon the Dales soon.  The Chosen of Kiaransalee, Irae T'sarran, has seized the Drow city of Maerimydra and is planning to unleash an undead horde upon the Dales on Midwinter Eve."

The second skeleton responds, "Irae may be the Chosen of Kiaransalee, but the Chosen of Mystara are more powerful, and several of Mystara's Chosen live within the Dales.  Can Irae truly hope to prevail against the Sage of Shadowdale?  His spells will end her threat.  Even the least of the Chosen of Mystara is likely to wield arcane spells granted by Mystara that can destroy Irae."

The third skeleton speaks, "The Circle of Rust and the Worm are the most powerful arcane worshippers of the Destroyer.  Yet as Talos is to Destruction, Mystara is to Magic.  Even we would have difficulties facing the Servants of Mystara in a war of spells."

A fourth skeleton, that has been quiet all this time, speaks up:  "The Mighty One could defeat the Sage of Shadowdale.  The heel of his boot has destroyed artifacts.  His legend gave birth to the Greatest of the Gods." 

All twelve of the skeletons nod, almost ritualisticly, after this statement.

The second speaker responds, "The Mighty One is more powerful than any of the Chosen of Mystara.  And, yet, the chosen of Mystara are tricky.  Guile has defeated Power in the past, particularly when they are forewarned.  If we send the Mighty One to assist Irae in destroying the Dale Lands, we should make sure that the Mighty One is held in reserve, a secret weapon to defeat the Chosen of Mystara when they least expect it."

The first speaker pronounces, "So shall it be.  The Dales must be destroyed!"


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2003)

Quertus coughs up for a while, and rubs his rather sore throat. He grumbles something affirmative to Narcelia, and turns to Torellan. Pointing his finger at him, he grumbles: "We're even.", and digs up a potion from his bag.

And drinks it.

He then gets up and gives Morn a quick glance. "That", he says in common. "Was totally unnecessary, my dear friend. But we'll talk about that later." 

OOC: Drinking potion of Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

After Quertus drinks a potion from his pack, the soreness in his neck goes away (heals 6 points of actual damage and 7 points of subdual damage).

Randal Morn responds to Quertus by glaring at him.

Zedar and Velasta respond to Narcelia's question regarding healing magics, and say they don't have any healing magics.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 14, 2003)

Narcelia shrugs. "Should we leave this area?" she asks, looking at Velasta. "Are we safe here?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

Velasta responds to Narcelia, "We should be safe enough here; the only enemy that will dare to attack the drow is the cold itself.  On the other hand, its only a five minute walk back Szith Morcane.  We should return to the greater warmth and security of Szith Morcane."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Pulling Matron Ki'Willis aside (or as aside as her bodyguards will allow), Kripp will say ' To Crypts we must go,time not right,Reverend Matron,Kripp think. At Mid of Night, as surfacers reckon,_He Who Swims In Darkness_ allow spells ,Kripp to change. Most horrible,have Kripp then, suprise for nasty Vampires...'
> 
> OoC:Referal to spell change after I 're-up' I have no idea what time it currently is, however...




"We cannot afford to wait that long. Our tactical advantage will disappear the moment the hunters return from their raid. If our forces are put against their united power we cannot prevail. We must strike them when they are divided. If our victory in the crypts is total we may even be able to surprise and overwhelm Dorina herself. We shall see."  

---

ooc: In the crypts:

Ki'Willis motions for Kilcif to scout ahead, the rest of the group follows thirty feet behind.

---

ooc: I'm feeling a lot better right now so I'lll try to make up for lost time  And yes, we take our mounts and everything we own with us into the crypts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif gives the Matron and the others a quick look over; his eyes linger over the vast blackness that is now the Matron’s eyes.  He suppresses the cold shiver caused by the Matron’s eyes as he turns to proceed to scout the path ahead.









*OOC:*


Search, spot, listen, quarter speed, and prayers to both Hruggek and the dice gods.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2003)

Torellan responds to Velasta's praise with a respecting nod.

When Quertus is clearly intentionally neglecting his duty to pay Torellan back his magic healing, the secondboy takes on a look of, clearly fake, disbelief.
"But Quertus! You wouldn't be so rude as to deny your _honorable_ house member what is rightfully his, would you? I would feel _terrible_ if I had to retract that healing from you with my dagger."


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

Kilcif notices that a wall of hewn granite is set near the hole that leads to Szith Morcane.

The Wall looks to be recent construction (days?  weeks?) and is very much out of place in the otherwise natural caverns.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 15, 2003)

Narcelia nods once. "Let's go then; I prefer to be a moving target anyway in case your sister decides to come back." If Dariel has returned, she will look to him for direction, since he was scouting, and to Velasta, since she knows the area well. If Dariel has not returned, she will head toward where he went.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif stops the others and points out his observation and explains about the newer construction, "So how long has their been a vampire problem?  They might have decided building a new crypt would be of better security cause less people would know about it."


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2003)

As Kilcif studies the worked stone wall, he guesses it is probably about three inches thick and the cavern probably continues on the other side.

Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon think that a _Wall of Stone_ spell might have created the wall.

While the others study the wall, Kripp thinks it is very cold in the Dodrien crypts and his mind begins to wander and think about hibernation.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2003)

Kripp shakes the cold from his mind. Kripp not like moving out like this, he wanted to wait until he was able to properly _prepare_ for the Vampires.
Well, if the Drow Clerics were toughing it out, so wouldhe. After all, he was a servant of _He Who Swims In Darkness_, who was as a great fish to the Drow Godess's little crab.

Kripp takes a moment and extracts as Wand, casting _Resist Elements(Cold)_ upon himself to alleviate the Cold of the crypts.

_Shifting_ to the form of a Hobgoblin, so as not to draw direct attacks as himself, Kripp withdraws another Wand (Cure Mod Wounds), ready to either Smite an Undead or heal his companions as need be.


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2003)

OOC: Kripp's first encounter with Kilcif and Dorina occurred before midnight.  Kripp encountered Kilcif's employer after midnight.  So you could have prepared any spells you would have prepared after meeting Dorina the first time.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp shakes the cold from his mind. Kripp not like moving out like this, he wanted to wait until he was able to properly _prepare_ for the Vampires.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon think that a _Wall of Stone_ spell might have created the wall.




The matron glances at the wall, _ Hidden cracks could be connecting it with the outside, it would be a far too obvious hiding place for the vampires' coffins but it might be worth looking into later._


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif stops the others and points out his observation and explains about the newer construction, "So how long has their been a vampire problem?  They might have decided building a new crypt would be of better security cause less people would know about it."




The Matron nods, the Bugbear's thoughts partly mirroring her own. Speaking in a voice pitched to not carry far;  "That's certainly possible, but this is rather too obvious a hiding place. I know where Dorina's coffin is hidden, it's probable that her daughter's coffins are in the same place, but she might not share her sanctuary with her lesser kin. Perhaps she is foolish enough to hide them here. We can look into it on the way back."


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2003)

As Kilcif proceeds down the tunnel, he notices that there is scattered rubble on the ground.  Almost as if this tunnel had previously been blocked by a wall of stone that was recently removed.

Ahead, the tunnel forks, with one slightly ascending tunnel continuing straight and another slighly descending tunnel of equal size heading right.

Before Kilcif can perform further reconaisance, he is swarmed by a dozen humanoid skeletons.  The Skeletons attempt to grab and claw at him with their bony fingers.  Kilcif suffers 10 points of damage.  Kilcif sees Rank after Rank of Skeletons marching in his direction.  

Initiative
Kilcif: 25
Matron Ki'Willis: 21
Carcleon: 18
Skeletons: 12
Kripp: 8


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2003)

OoC:Well, I will pick the spells posted right before I left for Gencon. Before, I will cast the CSW and Restoration on anyone needing it, as well as Dispel Magic if needed.

IC

Kripp waits as the bony things get closer, biding his time, a bit sluggish from the Cold.

OoC:When he is able, he will try to _Rebuke_ the Skeletons.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2003)

Ki'Willis sends her Wraith Spiders forward with a gesture, draws her Rod of the Viper and attacks, annoyed at facing such pathetic enemies.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif will use his morningstar to try and break the skeletons that are closes to him.









*OOC:*


Full round action: 3 attacks now using two hands on one weapon, and no rage.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Kilcif swings his morning star in a massive blow, shattering three skeletons and spraying their bones against the walls of the corridor.  

Matron Ki'Willis orders her wraith spiders to attack, draws her rod, and moves forward to stand next to Kilcif.

The Wraith Spiders skitter forward on the walls.  The Spider on the left attempts to bite a humanoid skeleton, but its mouth passes harmlessly through the bones of the skeleton.  The Spider on the right attempts to bite a skeleton, and the bite delivers a burst of black energy around the skeleton.  The Skeleton grows darker and more ominous.

Carcelon, unable to close with the skeletons because Kilcif and the Matron block the corridor, pauses to consider the tactical situation.

The Skeletons press forward.  The Matron realizes that the skeletons may be a nuisance, but there are a lot of them.  At least thirty or forty of them in the corridor ahead.

The Skeletons attack the Matron and Kilcif ineffectually.  

Skeletons also attack the Wraith Spiders.  At least two of the Skeletons attacking the Wraith Spiders ineffectually struck the Wraith Spiders, but are growing darker and more ominous looking as a result of striking the Wraith Spiders.

Kripp moves up behind the Matron and Kilcif and holds forth the holy symbol of "The Lord of All That Swims in Darkness."  The first fouir ranks of skeletons bow to Kripp--eleven skeletons total, including the three dark, ominous skeletons. (Kripp can give them mental commands as a standard action).  There are many ranks of skeletons beyond the commanded skeletons.  The skeletons aren't wearing equipment, and can squeeze three into a rank in the uneven corridor that ranges 11 to 14 feet in width.

Initiative
Kilcif: 25
Matron Ki'Willis: 21
Carcleon: 18
Skeletons: 12
Kripp: 8


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

Ki'Willis smiles cooly and orders her wraiths to continue enhancing the skeletons under her allies command from out of reach of the hostile ones, bringing her rod to bear against those of the attacking skeletons she can reach.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

Kripp commands the Skeletons to attack the other (uncontrolled) skeletons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif smiles while he continues to swing his morningstar.  He a certain amount of joy in his voice he address the matron , “Matron, as weak as a diversion this skeletons are, they will still consume a lot of time.  How pressed are we for time?”  he chances over his shoulder in-between blows, “Someone keep an eye on are back, I don’t trust this to be anymore than a diversion for the real defense.”









*OOC:*


Obviously, Kilcif will not attack the skeletons that aren't attacking him.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

She continues attacking, wielding her weapon with unusual strength. Her voice  betrays a slight condescension to those who are perceptive enough to notice. "We have plenty of time yet before the raiders can be expected to return. This might tie us up for a minute or two but it is largely inconsequential. It will consume little of our resources, and if it turns out to be a diversion we can afford to ignore these minor undead for a moment or two while we deal with the real threat. Now, let us mention nothing more of our plans regarding our hosts, lest we be overheard. We should maintain as much of our friendly facade as possible until the very last."


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Kilcif shoulders his way through four ranks of skeletons and brings his morning star down in a massive blow that would have driven the skull of the skeleton through its body, except that Kilcif missed.  

Matron Ki'Willis orders her wraith spiders to attack the commanded skeletons and moves forward through the ranks of skeletons to stand next to Kilcif.

The Wraith Spiders skitter forward on the walls.  Both Spiders enhance one each of Kripp's skeletons, and bring the enhanced skeleton number up to 5.  Two of the enhanced skeletons break free from Kripp's control and attack the Matron and Kilcif from the rear. 

Carcelon, unable to close with the skeletons because Kilcif and the Matron block the corridor, pauses to consider the tactical situation.

The Skeletons press forward.  The Matron realizes that the skeletons may be a nuisance, but there are a lot of them.  At least thirty or forty of them in the corridor ahead.

The Skeletons attack the Matron and Kilcif.  Two of the skeletons successfully claw the Matron, inflicting ten points of damage and one skeleton claws Kilcif inflicting four points of damage.  

Kripp orders the nine skeletons still under his control to attack the released skeletons.  One of the released skeletons is shredded and felled to pieces.

There are still 9 friendly skeletons and 27 unfriendly skeletons in the corridor.

Initiative
Kilcif: 25
Matron Ki'Willis: 21
Carcleon: 18
Skeletons: 12
Kripp: 8


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

ooc: *sigh*, I really have to read the rules better .

The Matron directs one of the wraiths to guard the rear (move 30" back), but to not attack any undead creature that may approach it. She orders the other to move deeper into the dungeon, taking care not to be seen and not attacking anything, to scout for two minutes and then return and report to her. If they are attacked by undead they should hide in the floor then flee back to her. Then she continues beating the attacking skeletons.



> SRD
> Wraiths speak Common and Infernal — Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 15


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

As Dariel scouts ahead, he passes a door on the left that is closed.  

Then Dariel goes around a corner as the hallway turns to the right.  

Dariel passes another door on the left.  This door was obviously once plastered short, but there is a wide crack in the plaster indicates that it has since been broken open.  This door is slighly ajar.  

Dariel passes a door on the right that is still plastered shut. 

Ahead, stairs go down into an unworked carvern.  

Narcelia and the rest of the drow and humans follow the same path, although Dariel is out of sight.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Kilcif swings his morning star down in a massive blow that crushes two skeletons.   

Matron Ki'Willis orders her wraith spiders to retreat to the rear.   

Carcelon, unable to close with the skeletons because Kilcif and the Matron block the corridor, pauses to consider the tactical situation.

The Skeletons attack the Matron and Kilcif ineffectually.  

The nine skeletons still under Kripp's control attack the remaining released skeleton and destroy it.  

A fresh wave of another dozen skeletons comes running down the corridor.

There are still 9 friendly skeletons and 36 unfriendly skeletons in the corridor.  A bestial humanoid wearing hide armor (a Gnoll) is behind the skeletons.  Because of the three ranks of skeletons in between the Matron and Carcelon/Kripp, only the Matron can see the Gnoll behind the skeletons.

Kilcif drops his morning star and flees in terror from the Skeletons and Gnoll.  Kilcif shoulders his way past the friendly skeletons, past Carcelon and Kripp, and heads off running towards Szith Morcane.  Kilcif is out of sight.

Initiative
Matron Ki'Willis: 21
Carcleon: 18
Skeletons: 12
Kripp: 8

Next Round:
26: Gnoll
25: Kilcif


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

OOC: Wraith Spiders have int: 2, wis: 10, chr: 1.  A considerable improvement over the regular spider that doesn't get a int score, although not as good as a fiendish spider that has an int of 3.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

Ki'Willis directs her Wraith Spiders to move trough the floor and attack the Gnoll in the rear. If he turns out to be undead they are to hide in the floor or walls and then return to her. They are not to attack any undead.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

Targeting the Gnoll and as many skeletons as possible, Kripp unleashes unholy fury upon them, a _Flamestrike_.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 16, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 12*

OOC:  Sorry for the lack of response.  I'm on vacation the rest of the year so my post rate will slow a bit.  For some reason there weren't any internet capable pc's on the ski slopes today...   

Carcelon draws her rapier and fights her way through the unfriendly skeletons to the Matron's side.

"Mother, can you see who's commanding them?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis orders her wraith spiders to attack the Gnoll.  They scuttle towards the Gnoll on the walls.  They are still about thirty feet away from the Gnoll when the area around the Gnoll explodes in fire.

Carcelon moves up beside the Matron and stabs a skeleton.  As her rapier slides harmlessly between the ribs of the skeleton in a perfect blow that would have skewered an elf, she realizes she chose the wrong weapon to fight a skeleton.  As she watches fire explode around the Gnoll, she notices Kilcif's morning star at her feet.  

The Skeletons attack the Matron and Carcelon ineffectually.  

Kripp moves up behind the Matron and casts the FlameStrike.  The flamestrike destroys another fourteen of the skeletons.  The gnoll doesn't attempt to dodge the flamestrike and is unharmed by the unholy flames.  

The nine skeletons still under Kripp's control stand behind the party members.

The Gnoll retreats out of sight, leaving twenty two skeletons to block your passage.  

Kilcif continues to flee.  He is now taking the closest route to get to the surface that he knows.  He is heading towards the portal out of Szith Morcane.  

Initiative
21: Matron Ki'Willis
18: Carcelon
12: Skeletons
8: Kripp
Next Round
26: Gnoll
25: Kilcif


----------



## Xael (Dec 16, 2003)

Quertus calls Torellan a cheapskate and hands him one of his potions, and also drinks one more himself.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

The Matron ignores the fleeing Kilcif, knowing that he'll eventually come to his senses or die alone for his folly. She continues bashing skeletons.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 16, 2003)

Noticing Kilcif's morningstar, Carcelon will sheathe her rapier and pick it up.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Quertus heals nine more points of real damage and eight points of subdual damage after drinking a potion of cure light wounds.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Quertus calls Torellan a cheapskate and hands him one of his potions, and also drinks one more himself.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

The Wraith Spiders scuttle out of sight in the direction the Gnoll fled.  

The Matron swings her rod of the viper, its magical power ends two skeletons.  

Carcelon sheathes her rapier and picks up Kilcif's Morning Star.  

The remaining score of Skeletons attack the Matron and Carcelon ineffectually.   

Initiative
8: Kripp
Next Round
26: Gnoll
25: Kilcif
21: Matron Ki'Willis + 2 Wraith Spiders
18: Carcelon
12: Skeletons


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Narcelia, Quertus, Torellan, Marckarius, Zedar, Velasta, Randal, and the listless humans still stacked like wood upon the floating disk ignore the various rooms guarded by doors.  At the end of the hallway, they travel down a flight of stairs going deeper into the Underworld.

A hallway of worked stone extends some twenty feet from the base of the stairs.  Over one hundred graves are hollowed out from the walls of this cave, and some jumbles of bone are visible within.  Narcelia realizes that there is nothing present to prevent a spellcaster from raising all of these bodies as undead.

The unseen Dariel is somewhere ahead of them.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 16, 2003)

Narcelia flashes her fingers to get Velasta's attention and then asks in sign, _Are we in danger here? Could your sister raise an army against us in this place?_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2003)

Torellan takes the potion from Quertus and thanks the wizard with a bow. 

As they march on, he stays close to Velasta. He keeps a respective distance, but makes sure he is close enough if she is to need a defender.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

As Dariel scouts ahead of the rest of the party, he feels a wave of chilling fear pass through him.  He manages to resist the fear and avoid panicking.  He hears loud noises some distance behind him.  Much closer, Dariel hears a laughing female drow voice call out, 

"I know you are there.  Come out of the shadows and kneel before me, and I'll let you live." 

Dariel looks in the direction of the voice, but does not see the source.  Perhaps the speaker is an expert at hiding, or using magic such as ventriloquism or invisibility to hide her location.


In the room with the rest of the Raiders, Velasta uses the drow sign language to respond to Narcelia, "Maybe, but we are more powerful."

Almost as if they knew what you were discussing, the skeletons begin to climb out of their wall graves.  The Surface Raiders are surrounded by countless humanoid skeletons.

As the horde of Skeletons rise, the room fills with a cloud of horrible smelling dust and mold in the air, some of it is yellow in color.  Narcelia and Randal took 3 points of con damage.  Torellan and Zedar took 6 points of con damage.  Quertus and Velasta took 1 point of con damage.  Only Marckarius survived the fumes unharmed.  The listless humans are gagging and coughing and generally sick, except for some that are too far gone to respond.

Zedar whirls his flail in a frenzy of destruction.  Six of the skeletons are shattered by his whirling spiked balls.  

Velasta holds forth the mummified drow hand around her neck and commands two dozen of the skeletons to move out of the way and she starts moving back towards the way up the stairs, out of the dust filled cavern.  Ten of the skeletons move up the stairs with her, the other fourteen are cowering.


Initiative
Skeletons: 16 (already gone)
Randal: 13 (holding action)
Zedar: 12 (already gone)
Velasta:12 (already gone)
Narcelia: 11
Torellan: 10
Marckarius: 8
Quertus: 6
listless humans: none


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

Knowing that getting past these skeletons was of the Essence, Kripp _Rebukes_ them as well.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Kripp holds forth the unholy symbol of the Lord of all that Swims in Darkness again.  Again, powerful negative energy flows out of the holy symbol.  Sixteen of the skeletons in the corridor cower in awe of Kripp's Master (Kripp does not take control of them).  

Another score of skeletons arrives from the direction in which the Gnoll and the Wraith Spiders went.  No sign of Kilcif.  

Initiative
21: Matron Ki'Willis + 2 Wraith Spiders
18: Carcelon
12: Skeletons
8: Kripp
Next Round
26: Gnoll
25: Kilcif


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

The Matron continues smashing skeletons while her Fast Healing closes her wounds. She reaches out mentally to the spiders to check if they are still under her command and fighting the gnoll.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

'Deadies who walk,our path bar.Wasted much, our time and element of suprise...'


----------



## Endur (Dec 17, 2003)

OOC: Matron Ki'Willis senses that the Wraith Spiders are still under her control.  Other than that, she can not sense what they are doing.

If the Matron, Kripp, and Carcelon are planning on bashing your way through all the skeletons and not using spells, I will resolve multiple rounds at once.  That will also speed up the return of Kilcif.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2003)

Having little fear of the blows of such Skeletons, Kripp wades into them with his _Shock_ Morningstar,after casting _Divine Might_ upon himself.

OoC: Cast DM, melee, rinse,repeat. If I get whacked down massive HP, say to 20 or less, I'll _Withdraw[/I and cast a big Cure. Kripp will continue to have the skeletons under his control destroy the others as well._


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> If the Matron, Kripp, and Carcelon are planning on bashing your way through all the skeletons and not using spells, I will resolve multiple rounds at once.  That will also speed up the return of Kilcif.




Sounds good. The Matron will also withdraw if she goes below 20 HP. (Btw. How many base hps does she have /d12?)


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 17, 2003)

Narcelia, assuming Velasta knows where she is going and what she is doing, draws Nightchill (+2 frost longsword) and follows the undead drow. She will smash any skeletons that come close.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 17, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> If the Matron, Kripp, and Carcelon are planning on bashing your way through all the skeletons and not using spells, I will resolve multiple rounds at once.  That will also speed up the return of Kilcif.




OOC:  Fine by me.  Carcelon wants to save resources as there are bigger fish to fry (so to speak). 

Carcelon continues bashing skeletons and will reconsider tactics if/when her HP are reduced by 1/3.


----------



## Endur (Dec 17, 2003)

Kripp casts Divine Favor or Divine Power?



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Having little fear of the blows of such Skeletons, Kripp wades into them with his _Shock_ Morningstar,after casting _Divine Might_ upon himself.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2003)

Torellan tries to find his way to the closest edge of the cloud, even if he needs to tumble past skeletons to do so (Tumble +15). He doesn't draw his dagger, knowing quite well that it will mostly just go through them. Instead, if provoked, he will start punching the skeletons, hard.

*OoC:* Lets see... +11 BAB, +6 Dex (reduced by fatigue), -4 to deal lethal damage... That comes up as +13/+8/+3 for unarmed routines.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kripp casts Divine Favor or Divine Power?




OoC:I am sorry. Divine Favor.


----------



## Endur (Dec 17, 2003)

Ahead of the raiders, Dariel hears the noise of combat behind him.

Narcelia, Torellan, Marckarius, Randal, and Quertus follow Velasta back up the stairs.  Quertus sends a fiery pellet into the middle of the room and it explodes in fire.  The dustcloud is vaporized by the fireball, as are at least thirty of the skeletons.

Although Zedar was within the blast radius, he appears to have completely avoided being burnt by dodging behind a couple of hapless skeletons.

Over 50 Skeletons continue to swarm in the room and have completely surrounded Zedar.

Zedar's whirling flail destroys another five of the skeletons in melee.

Velasta calls out, "By the Power of Kiaransalee" and another twenty-five skeletons drop to their knees in awe.  

Narcelia falls on the floor, unconscious.  

Initiative
Skeletons: 16 (already gone) 
Randal: 13 (holding action)
Zedar: 12 (already gone)
Velasta:12 (already gone)
Narcelia: 11 (unconscious, 28 hit points after -3 con, -10 real damage, -23 subdual)
Torellan: 10 (is heavily wounded, has taken -10 real damage and -9 subdual out of  34 hit points after the -6 con is figured in)
Marckarius: 8
Quertus: 6
listless humans: none

(The battle is taking place in the first natural cave down the staircase.  Dariel is in the second natural cave or somewhere beyond).


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

As Narcelia lays unconscious on the icy cold floor of the Dodrien Crypts, she begins to dream.

_
Surrounded, she wields her Longsword with skill and power, devastating vast numbers of the undead.  Abandoned by all of the other drow, she is alone against the Undead.  Skeletons and Vampires reach their claws at her, attempting to gouge her through her Carapace armor.

Her Carapace Armor comes alive, transforming itself into a spider that scuttles away, abandoning her to the undead.

Alone, Naked, wielding her sword in two hands.  Narcelia no longer feels the intense cold as she whirls and dances amongst the undead.  Her blade is so fast and she is so agile, that none of the undead can harm her.
_


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

Dariel sighs, rises, sheets his swords and walks over to the center of the room, where he kneels as ordered. Once kneeled he replies: "No need to get out of shape, milady. When we returned from the surface raid, we found the doors locked. After entering, I was sent out to scout, just in case something went awry down here during our absense. I offer apologies for having disturbed you."

_By Lolth! The snow from earlier must've played with my eyes, for both me and the others to be taken by surprise! Thank Selvetarm the Matron wasn't here to take note of my incompetence._

When he takes note of the others in combat, Dariel is a little startled and instinctively looks back over his shoulder, before he regains his thoughts and looks back down, waiting for a reacting from the female drow.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

An invisible creatures lands upon the kneeling Dariel, biting and clawing him.  The invisiblity falls from the creature, and Dariel realizes he is being attacked by a creature with a hunched and gaunt body with the unnatural pallor of death.  Long pointed ears, a mouth full of serrated teeth, and elongated fingers that end in claws.  Probably a ghoul  of some sort.  Dariel took 13 points of damage and had to make two fort saves vs. paralysis (DC 16, die rolls 4 and 17, Dariel failed one save).  

Dariel is helpless to move or speak.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis, Carcelon, and Kripp find a wide point in the corridor and standing side by side, start destroying the skeletons.  

The skeletons march forward, but their claws are no match for the Matron's Rod, Kripp's morning star, or Kilcif's morning star wielded by Carcelon.  The stack of bones in front of the trio grows larger and larger.  Kripp's nine skeletons can't fit through the trio to attack the enemy skeletons, the corridor simply isn't wide enough.

First one Wraith Spider, then the other Wraith Spider goes fleeing past the trio.  undead are immune to fear spells, so Matron Ki'Willis suspects they might have been turned.  Either that or some necromancy was used to make them flee.

After a minute of crushing skeletons, all the hostile skeletons have been destroyed.  No more skeleton reinforcements have arrived.  Neither Kilcif nor the Wraith Spiders have returned yet.  

The minimal damage the skeletons inflicted on the Matron has already healed.  Carcelon took 1 point of damage and Kripp took 3 points of damage.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2003)

_Dammit! This is not the way I want to show myself to Velasta. Or anybody else for that matter. _
Torellan takes support from the cavern wall for a moment to catch his breath. 
_But I'm not going to stand idle when there are impressions to be made._
Torellan starts raining his two magical daggers upon the skeletons, knowing well that he will only be able to scratch them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2003)

The Matron strides purposefully forwards in the direction the Gnoll disappeared, as unconcerned with danger as is she was crossing the street back in Menzoberranzan (unafraid but quite ready to be attacked at any moment). She calls out mentally to her spiders to join her.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

In her dream, Narcelia sees a light brighter than the sun reflected on ice explode from her eyes.  It doesn't hurt her, but it vaporizes the undead.  She is all alone in her dream.  Then she wakes up, as Marckarius finishes pouring a potion of cure light wounds down her throat (healing 5 real damage and 2 subdual).  

Zedar comes running up the stairs, fleeing the hostile skeletons, and rejoins the party.

Torellan throws his daggers at the skeletons.  One of the daggers goes right through a rib cage and returns to his hand.  The other clanks against a skeletal skull and inflicts some damage.

Velasta orders her ten obedient skeletons to hold the stairway against the hostile skeletons.  The two groups of skeletons are fighting each other ineffectually.

Everyone except Marckarius is coughing and feeling ill effects from the yellow dust cloud.  No one is sure exactly what it was, except that it was probably some sort of poisonous cloud.

Marckarius says, "I'm not sure, but it could have been yellow mold spores in the air in that cavern."

Initiative
Skeletons: 16 (already gone) 
Randal: 13 (holding action)
Zedar: 12 (already gone)
Velasta:12 (already gone)
Narcelia: 11 (wounded, 28 hit points -3 con, -5 real damage, -21 subdual)
Torellan: 10 (wounded, 34 hit points -6 con, -10 real damage, -9 subdual)
Marckarius: 8
Quertus: 6
listless humans: none


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 18, 2003)

Narcelia stands, disoriented by her dream and by regaining consciousness. She glances down at her armor surreptitiously. When she notices Marckarius nearby, she nods in thanks. "We need to get out of here," she says aloud to Velasta as she looks around for Nightchill.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis, Kripp, and Carcelon walk forward to a spot where the tunnel splits into two.  Both tunnels appear to open into natural caverns in the distance.  The tunnel on the left might be going slightly higher then where you are currently standing.  The tunnel on the right might be going slighly deeper underground then where you are standing.

Kilcif and the Wraith Spiders have not returned.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

The Matron's choice.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

Alone in the underdark, his morningstar abandoned with the skeletons, the sense of horrible fear leaves Kilcif.

After all, what's so frightening about a Gnoll and some skeletons?

The Matron and the others are about half a mile away.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2003)

The Matron stops suddenly, looking back at her companions, and opens one of the Portable Holes. She reaches in and picks up one of the wands of Cure Light Wounds and Sarduel's Ruby Slippers. After giving the wand to Carcelon so that she can heal hers and Kripp's wounds she puts on the gaudy slippers and disguises them into a more discreet shape with her Hat of Disguise.

When Carcelon and kripp are healed up she puts the wand back in the hole and leads them on straight ahead.


----------



## Endur (Dec 19, 2003)

Ignoring the tunnel that branches to the right, Matron Ki'Willis, Carcelon, and Kripp enter a large natural cavern.  The tunnel continues on the opposite side of the cavern.

Graves are carved into the walls of this cavern.  Many of the graves bear marks of recent disturbance and are missing their occupants.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

As the fear leave him Kilcif slows down, scorning himself in the process for his apparent weakness, as he scans the area for familiar rocks and other signs that they had passed this way.  He contemplates his failure and wonders if would just be smarter to continue on to the surface as he realizes his luck had taken a drastic turn for the worse with his acceptance of the Matron’s deal.  He squeezes his hands in anger wishing for just five minutes alone with the matron when he realize his morningstar is somewhere back in the cavern.  

Cursing his luck even more he pulls a javelin out even though its not the best weapon for melee combat it’s the best he has right now, _Besides their might be a nasty surprise for someone._

He kneels down and studies the ground for his tracks, once he varieties which way he came from he starts upon the return trip to the others and more importantly his morningstar.










*OOC:*


 –4 to my attack rolls with the Javelin in melee combat.


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

Dariel is sitting kneeled down, immobilized, his blood and sweat running down his spine as throughts fly forth and back through his mind. _AHHHH! Why? I did as she said! Was I wrong? Should I have attacked her? I was at the disadvantage and she has no reason to kill me, or has she? Why me?_


----------



## Endur (Dec 19, 2003)

At the top of the staircase, Zedar leans against a wall and slowly slides down onto the floor, coughing up blood.  The liquid is a mixture of red and yellow.

Zedar speaks in the drow tongue to no one in particular.
"Always knew I would die from poison.  But not yet, please Kiaransalee, just a few more hours of life."

With shaky hands, Zedar removes a canteen from inside his shirt and a pouch of powder from his belt.

Quertus and Torellan are also coughing up blood that is a mixture of red and yellow and are having difficulty standing.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2003)

_No! This can't end like this!_
Torellan does his best at arresting his coughing. 
"Where *cough* are the bloody *cough, cough* vampires? I'd rather *cough* get bitten than just *cough* slump here..."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2003)

Keeping his wits about him, Kripp watches the graves from side to side as the trio moves through the cavern, looking especially for _ethereal_ and _invisible_ enemies.


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2003)

Velasta coughs out a reply, "Dorina and the other drow vampires are in Szith Morcane.  

"There are some human vampires in one of the crypts we passed.  Father, you are in charge.

"Come with me, Torellan."


Although Velasta is coughing, she isn't coughing up blood.  She tries to pull Torellan back along the corridor towards the surface.


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis, Carcelon, and Kripp warily walk through the cavern.

Nothing moves in the cavern, but then Kripp notices movement in the tunnel beyond the cavern.

As the Matron, Carcelon, and Kripp come to edge of the cavern and look down the tunnel, they see a female drow waiting in the middle of the passage.

Kripp and Matron Ki'Willis spot the webbing hanging from the ceiling in front of where she is standing.  A trap for the foolhardy that charge into battle.

Kripp's keen eyes spot the second trap, two huge, ethereal, enormous, mishapen spiders.  Their forelegs end in wicked barbs, and blobs of foul goo drip from their foul mouths.  

The drow woman speaks, "I am the Matron of House Morcane.  Swear allegiance and I may allow you to join my entourage."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2003)

Torellan follows Velasta, leaning for support (and a touch if possible while still looking innocent) if the cleric allows it. He makes sure not to spill any blood on the female.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 20, 2003)

Ki'Willis approaches slowly, staying well out of reach of the trap. Spreading her hands she gestures in mock apology. "You are the Matron of House Morcane? The heiress of our dear late Alisannara? I have been led to believe that House Morcane has been wiped out to the last. By what right do you claim that title?"  

She reaches out towards her spiders, calling them to her.


ooc: Ki'Willis has some of Alisannara's memories. Does she recognize the woman?

How many HPs does everybody have?


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis recognizes the woman as Tierak Morcane.  She was Alisannara's fourth oldest daughter (age 170).

"I am Tierak Morcane, last surviving Noble High Priestess of House Morcane.  I have been biding my time, waiting for the proper moment for a counter-strike against the followers of Kiaransalee."


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 20, 2003)

"And that moment is now? Am I really to believe that you and whatever allies you may have hidden in the shadows are powerful enough to destroy Dorina by yourselves, and survive Irae's inevitable vengeance? Alisannara failed, are you a greater priestess than her, my child? I know your limitations. You cannot succeed on your own, and the time to gather your forces is running out." Ki'Willis shakes her head sadly. "I met your mother before she died the final death. I was unable to prevent her from perishing, but I did manage to save her soul from destruction." She touches her chest, "A part of her remains alive in me."

 She watches Tierak's reaction while her expression, her posture and finally her voice changes to match that of Alisannara Morcane. She smiles, as warm a smile as Alisannara has ever given her daughter. "You understand what this means, don't you, my daughter... I am still the Matron of House Morcane, and you have a place of honour here by my side. You have survived, where so many of my followers have failed and payed the ultimate price. You were always the sharpest of my children, as cold, hard and ruthless as an adamantium blade. You will make a worthy Matron one day, but you are yet too young are I still have much to teach you. We will strike against the Tsarrans, they will suffer for their crimes against us and our entire race. We will inflict final vengeance in the name of Lolth! And then, when my task here is complete I will retire, join the goddess, and leave the power over our restored House to you.
Until then you will serve me without question or doubt. Renounce your claim to the rule of our House and reswear your alliegiance to me. On your knees, Tierak."


ooc:  If she doesn't posess enough of Alisannara's soul and memories for her statement to be 'a truth' she will bluff it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2003)

Tierak is a striking drow woman with an almost tangible aura of authority.  She wears a fine mithral shirt and carries a spider shaped dagger at her belt. 

Doubt flashes across Tierak's face and disrupts her scowling look when Matron Ki'Willis tells her that she is Alisannara Morcane.  When Matron Ki'Willis orders her to her knees, Tierak submissively drops to the ground.

Eyes cast low at the ground, Tierak Morcane speaks.

"Mother, Matron of House Morcane, I will obey your commands without quesiton or doubt.

"The Spiders told me that your body was destroyed by Irae T'sarran in the Shrine of the Queen of Spiders, but that your spirit guarded the shrine against the followers of the White Banshee.  A new body is a great miracle!  This is an omen from the Spider Queen! 

"Your wisdom recognized the weakness of your remaining forces immediately.  The forces I gathered can not fight the full power of House T'sarran.  I had hoped to slaughter Dorina T'sarran's raider force when they returned.  Then to enter Szith Morcane while pretending to be the raiders and destroy Dorina before she knew she was under attack.

"The Spiders are immensely powerful and can defeat Dorina's non-vampiric forces.  I am not sure how to effectively combat the vampiric forces."


Two huge, enormous, mishapen spiders waver into existance. Their forelegs end in wicked barbs, and blobs of foul goo drip from their foul mouths.  One of the spiders wavers into existance behind the Matron, Carcelon, and Kripp.  The other spider wavers into existance behind Tierak Morcane.

Tierak continues with a smile, 

"The Spiders have always liked me."


The Matron's Wraith Spiders return.  The wraith spiders are considerably smaller and less ominous than the two spiders with Tierak.  

Kripp thinks Tierak's Spiders are some sort of lower planes denizen, but isn't sure of their abilities or powers.  The Matron and Carcelon are familiar with Tierak's companions, and recognizes them as Bebiliths, Arachnoid Demon Hunters from the Demon Web of the Abyss.

Five drow, three males and two females, walk through the wall on your right, and also kneel to Matron Ki'Willis.  They all wear the livery of house Morcane, a deep purple tabard with crossed rapiers beneath an image of a black widow spider.  All three of the males are armed with rapiers and wear mithral chain shirts.  The female drow carry rapiers, but are not wearing armor.

Kripp and Carcelon notice that the two female drow have fangs and web spinnerets.  Carcelon recognizes them as Araneas, shape changing creatures that often worship Lolth and serve Lolth's priestesses.

_Edit: OOC: The Matron has 84 hit points (full).  1x12 and 12x6. _


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2003)

Noticing that he and others are faring rather badly with the poison, not to mention the horde of skeletons trying to kill them, Quertus let's out rather frustrated "Bah!" and steps nearer the row of skeletons. He coughs, groans, and starts shouting incomprehensible arcane mumbling and making arcane gestures with his left hand. He points to the horde of skeletons and screams: "DIE!"

If he's at least a little bit succesful, he will slide down to sitting position, curse, and drink two potions of cure light wounds (if he has time).

OOC: Casting _Evard's Black Tentacles_, centered to affect as many skeletons as possible. I'll leave the special effect side to you.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 20, 2003)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Clr 12*

Narcelia frowns at Velasta's actions. "Where are you going?" she asks sharply. "Splitting up is a bad idea."

If there's time, she will pick up Nightchill.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 20, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 12*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How many HPs does everybody have?




OOC:  As the Matron has fast healing, and just recently handed Carcelon a CLW wand and ordered her to heal herself & Kripp (1 charge each) the three of us are currently at full health.

Carcelon tries to suppress the flash of suprise that washes across her face at hearing Alisanarra's voice issue from Matron Ki'Willis as she suddenly begins to understand what happened in the inner fane.

As the forces of House Morcane bow to the Matron, Carcelon smiles,
"Your timing is most excellent Tierak.  The time to strike is upon us..


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 20, 2003)

Ki'Willis' gaze wanders over the remaining servants of House Morcane. A part of her mind gibbers in hate against the representatives of those who once betrayed her, but that is but a small hatred, paling in comparison to the raging inferno that is her hate for Irae Tsarren. The part of her mind that represents Alisannara feels a warm sensation of satisfaction and happiness, a feeling bordering on peace. The greatest part of her psyche, the part that is fully Ki'Willis Millithor, is triumphant. 
Looking at each of her servants in turn she acknowledges their fealty and, starting with Tierak she walks among them and briefly exchanges words with deep personal significance with each of them. (Nothing too sentimental or out of character for Alisannara, it's still very 'Drow'. She just wants to reconnect with her servants, regain their loyalty and affection.) She treats those she doesn't know according to their station, but still politely enough to make them feel honoured.
Turning once again to Tierak (she still avoids passing under the trap) she adresses her daughter and the rest of the Morcanes.
"The time to strike is now, and your initial plan was sound. Much like yourself I planned to gather my forces here and strike against the Tsarrens returning from the raid. Some of my servants have infiltrated their ranks, and they do not know me for an enemy. (she describes the Millithors with the raiding party) Now, when I have finally been reunited with my House, there can be no doubt we will succeed here. Yet we must proceed with the utmost precision. It is essential that the vampires are destroyed quickly, we must concentrate our initial attacks against them. If they are allowed to assume gaseous form without their bodies first having been destroyed they will escape back to Dorina and alert her of our coming. After the vampires have been destroyed we have little more than an hour before they will reform in their coffins and alert Dorina. That will be more than sufficient.
You know more of these catacombs than I, Tierak. Tell me what has happened here lately. Are there any new arrivals who might complicate our plans?"  



ooc: Does she know all of her new companions? Their approximate levels and abilities?

Does she know who the mysterious Gnoll might have been working for? How organized are the defences of the Dodrian crypts usually?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> "The Spiders are immensely powerful and can defeat Dorina's non-vampiric forces.  I am not sure how to effectively combat the vampiric forces."
> [/color]




Addressing the young Drow Noble, Kripp speaks up 'Allies with Drow, have Kuo-Toa been.Also in this, are we. Kiriansalee stopped, must transpire. Vampires, leave to Kripp. Not silenced is _He Who Swims In Darkness_. Prepared for them, is Kripp...'


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 22, 2003)

ooc: Bump.


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2003)

Black tentacles explode from the floor at the base of the staircase, as if a Great Black Squid lurked beneath the foor of the cavern.  The tentacles grapple and squeeze many of the skeletons, shattered their bodies and tossing their bones against the walls, floor, and ceiling.  After the tentacles destroy some of the skeletons, others march into the waiting doom and are destroyed in turn by the black tentacles. 

Sitting on the floor, Quertus drinks a potion of cure light wounds and realizes that, although the potion is effective against minor wounds, it is of minimal impact against the poison in his lungs.

Velasta slides and kicks the scabbarded Sword of the Dales along the floor to Quertus.  

Velasta says to Quertus, "I hope you know how to use that."

Turning to Narcelia, Velasta says, "Torellan and I are going off by ourselves.  Don't worry.  I'll be back soon."

Zedar finishes his prayers to Kiaransalee and finishes mixing a powdery substance with his canteen of water.  He begins to drink from the canteen.  His hand stops shaking as he drinks, and his coughing seems to lessen.


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2003)

As Tierak answers the Matron's questions, everything becomes clearer to Matron Ki'Willis.  More of Alisannara's memories open up.  

Matron Ki'Willis remembers the three males as members of Alisannar's house.  Two are distant nephews, drow warriors of moderate ability.  The third is not a noble, but was a valued wizard, albeit of moderate ability.  The two females, at first she does not recognize, then she realizes that they are two of the Aranea, shapechanged into their drow forms.  Although togerther they are an effective fighting force, none of these new drow match the skill of Matron Ki'Willis or one of her children.

The general layout of the caverns becomes clear to her.  Ahead on the route to the surface are two more caverns filled with graves.  One of the caverns is guarded by a statue of a forgotten God of the surface worlders.  Beyond the mass grave caverns, are individual tombs.  Each of the tombs had their own individual protections, Arcane Wards and Ghosts and worse awaited the unwary tomb robber.

She remembers clearly that the caverns beyond the _Wall of Stone_ were once occupied by some outcast Driders.  Perhaps the Driders still live there, or they might have starved to death.  

She has no recollection of the Gnoll that led the skeleton horde against her.

Tierak is continuing, "Three vampire bats flew by earlier heading towards Szith Morcane.  I took that to mean that the raiding party was going to be late, or possibly staying out during the day.  If they came in late, I expected them to most unwary, which is why I ordered the Spiders to create this webbing across the corridor, to trap the unwary.  After we heard the violence of your battle with the skeletons, I left the web up, thinking that perhaps I might catch someone fleeing from the battle.  Only no one was caught in the web.

"I don't know anything specifically about this gnoll you mention.  However, I know that there is some sort of evil creature that has haunted these crypts for at least the past few weeks and waylays the weak and lone travelers.  Perhaps it is one of Dorina's followers, or perhaps it has always been here, and we never noticed it before."


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2003)

Kilcif returns to the pile of bones.  Matron Ki'Willis, Carcelon, and Kripp are nowhere in sight.

Kilcif's morning star is missing.  After arming himself with a bone club, Kilcif continues on.

At the Y in the tunnel, Kilcif searches for tracks but can not find any.  Kilcif can not tell whether the party went straight or turned right.  

Kilcif can tell that most of the Skeletons came from straight ahead.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif frowns at he is reduced to the simple club and frowns even more when he can't find the trail of the others...  He stops and listens for noises in the hopes of hearing something...

Kilcif again wonders if he would be better off heading for the surface world as he counties his search for clues.  When he notices the slops in the caverns, _Well if I had fangs, smelled of the dead, and had a thing against sunlight I might just keep my coffin as far from it as possible..._

Just then he remembers the dagger that he had been meaning to give to the Matron that was left over from the Illithids.  Pulling it out he smiles, _Hruggek I thank you for not abounded me in my moment of need._ He looks at the bone club in disgust but drops the club into his backpack just in case as he also pulls out the Coin of Hruggek.

Satisfied that he is as prepared as well as he can be, Kilcif proceeds down the tunnel that slopes into the ground.









*OOC:*


If I chose the direction the Matron went it’s by pure accident, the boards moving to slow to really take the time to look.  If I did and my reasoning isn’t sound please just randomly roll to see which direction I went.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 23, 2003)

Narcelia resists the urge to snarl at Velasta and instead concentrates on regaining her strength. She picks up Nightchill and holds onto the longsword grimly.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2003)

Kripp listens to the exchange quietly. Things seemed a bit shaken up among the Drow. No matter, such was ever the way with the _Children of the Spider_.
Smiling to himself, Kripp wondered how many of these Spiderlings would be devoured by each other before one came forward and took the reins of this situation.


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2003)

Kilcif proceeds down the tunnel that slopes into the ground, heading deeper into the earth.  He soon enters a large cavern.  

The reek of death hangs thick in the air, replacing the dry odor of the ancient graves with a more pungent and nauseating stench.  No graves line these walls, but loose piles of gear, a breastplate and greataxe here, a large shield and chain shirt there, litter the cavern floor.

Kilcif quickly finds several weapons worth wielding, a greataxe, 2 rapiers, a hand axe, a dagger, and a mighty composite longbow.  Two suits of mithral chainmail, two suits of studded leather, and one breastplate.  Several shields.  All of the equipment is at least of masterwork quality.

Kilcif may not have found the Matron, but he has found loot.

Kilcif does not see any obvious exits from this cavern.  He'll either have to turn around and take the other fork in the Y, or search for a secret passage.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2003)

"So where *cough* excactly are we going? I don't exactly feel *cough, cough* like walking a mile."
Despite his condition, Torellan does his best at grinning at his own pun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 25, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif smiles with pure delight at what he takes as a sign that his string of bad luck is over.  He frowns slightly as he realizes he has no way of knowing what is magical and that he has no true replacement for his morningstar.  As he glances around to make sure the items are not trapped he places the items in small piles to make them much easier to bundle up.  He glances around every few seconds to make sure he is still alone but all in all he goes about his business quickly.

He keeps the dagger from before out as he tucks it in a loop upon his belt for easy access while he choses to use the hand axe and one of the better shields for his personal use. 

As he glances upon the room one more time he looks for the Matron’s and his parties tracks but quickly decides that with the equipment laying about that they most have went in the other direction.  He quickly moves back down the other passage way.  










*OOC:*


Spot, listen and search checks.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 27, 2003)

The Matron and her little army continues on towards the exit. Scouts and one of the bebiliths sneaking in the front, the rest of the group at a safe distance behind.


----------



## Endur (Dec 27, 2003)

As the Matron talks to her new recruits, Carcelon, and Kripp, the sounds of battle reach her ears.  The sounds are echoing from closer to the surface.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 27, 2003)

The matron brings the group to a halt, ordering them to prepare for battle and sending one scout forwards to observe the battle briefly then report back to her.


----------



## Endur (Dec 28, 2003)

The scout returns and reports that the battle is taking place two caverns away.  A group of skeletons are engaged in battle against a large black tentacled creature.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2003)

Kripp does as the Matron commands casting _Bull's Strength_ upon himself.
Then he proceeds along to the battle.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 28, 2003)

The Matron shrugs inwardly, seeing no particular urgency in the immediate situation. With a gesture she orders the Bebiliths to move into position ethereally and sends the scouts back to spy on the battle while the rest of the group moves forwards, arrayed in battle formation, to stop just out of the visual range of the combatants. 

_It is too soon for the raiders to return now, which means that we should probably let this battle run its course since all involved are likely our enemies. _


----------



## Endur (Dec 28, 2003)

OOC: Although Matron Ki'Willis didn't know exactly when the surface raiders were expected to return, she did expect them to return several hours ago.  The surface raiders are over-due.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> _It is too soon for the raiders to return now, which means that we should probably let this battle run its course since all involved are likely our enemies. _


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 28, 2003)

ooc: That's a contradiction to what you wrote earlier, but I guess that doesn't matter. It's good that we're all on the same time-line again. So what time is it now, approximately?


----------



## Endur (Dec 28, 2003)

Current time is probably somewhere between 7am and 8am.


----------



## Endur (Dec 29, 2003)

Kilcif catches up with the Matron's group.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 29, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

As Kilcif catches up with the group he is slightly disappointed to hear the sounds of battle as he had hoped to short the trash from the magical with a simple spell but he settles on waiting till later as he finding his morningstar is his first priority.

Upon seeing his morningstar in Carcelon’s hand he will precede over to her and quietly ask, “I’m sure both of us would rather have a weapon we trust with the sounds of battle so close…” 

He’ll lifts his hand and waits for her to hand over the morningstar.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 29, 2003)

The Matron does not appear to acknowledge Kilcif's presence, making it obvious to the new recruits that he belongs in their company and does not carry any rank. Her attention is focused on the scouts, awaiting their report.


----------



## Endur (Dec 29, 2003)

The Aranea scout returns again and reports that the Black Tentacles are located at the base of a stairwell and are easily destroying the skeletons.  The aranea could not see the actual creature, just the tentacles.  The creature might be on the stairwell, or it might hiding its body, or perhaps the tentacles are all there is to the creature.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 29, 2003)

Ki'Willis nods slightly and sends the Araneas back to observe with the orders to notify her once the battle is over or if anything interesting occurs. She sees no reason to deplete her resources until her enemies have weakened each others, it certainly seems as though she won't have to wait for long.

ooc: Did we pass Dariel somewhere along the way? Wasn't he held in bondage by some mysterious woman and her ghoul?


----------



## Endur (Dec 30, 2003)

OOC: perhaps.  Your scout hasn't mentioned anything about Dariel.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Did we pass Dariel somewhere along the way? Wasn't he held in bondage by some mysterious woman and her ghoul?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Listening to the report, Kripp leans in to talk with the Matron'Monster,we are sure? Perhaps it is,effect of some Spell.'

OoC: Does it sound like a spell that I may have heard of...Evard's Tentacles comes to mind...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 30, 2003)

"That is a possibility, certainly. And one we should take into account. But for now it changes nothing. We can afford to wait a minute or two until the spell has expired, or the beast has been slain. Apparently there were no other signs of fighting in the cavern, or sound of combat from beyond. Besides, there's no path around the area with the tentacles." 

She glances at the Araneas, clearly expecting them to tell her if her assumptions are incorrect, her gaze promising punishment for an unjustifiably incorrect report.


ooc: I know, I know. And the Matron knows that it's one of Quertus' favorites. But it just might be considered meta-gaming...


----------



## Endur (Dec 30, 2003)

Velasta responds to Torellan, "Not a mile.  Only a few hundred yards.  One of the closed doors that we passed by earlier is the tomb for some vampires. "



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> "So where *cough* excactly are we going? I don't exactly feel *cough, cough* like walking a mile."
> Despite his condition, Torellan does his best at grinning at his own pun.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "That is a possibility, certainly. And one we should take into account. But for now it changes nothing. We can afford to wait a minute or two until the spell has expired, or the beast has been slain. Apparently there were no other signs of fighting in the cavern, or sound of combat from beyond. Besides, there's no path around the area with the tentacles."
> 
> She glances at the Araneas, clearly expecting them to tell her if her assumptions are incorrect, her gaze promising punishment for an unjustifiably incorrect report.
> 
> ...




OoC:Honestly, I don't read the posts from the characters that I'm not interracting with. I just made an assumption/guess.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Honestly, I don't read the posts from the characters that I'm not interracting with. I just made an assumption/guess.











*OOC:*


Ditto I only read it if they’re with me or could apply to me...  Also one small pet peeve and this is to everyone...  Can we start using the OOC thread please?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2004)

"So... Don't vampires have to serve their starter? *cough* I'm not excactly *cough* thrilled by the idea of serving a _human_, even if it *cough* is an undead,"
Torellan keeps a short pause before finishing his sentence "and _saved_ my _life_."


----------



## Endur (Jan 1, 2004)

After a short coughing fit as she helps support Torellan as they walk down the hallway, Velasta responds to Torellan, "This was your suggestion, remember?  Yes, vampires have to serve their creator.  My aunt Dorina created the human vampires, so you will be serving her indirectly, through intermediaries.

"According to the Goddess, all of the members of House Millithor are destined to become undead worshippers of Kiaransalee eventually.  You are just getting a head start on the others."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2004)

"I'd rather get rid of the intermediary."


----------



## Endur (Jan 1, 2004)

Velasta smiles, shakes her head knowingly, and says, "All your worries will be over soon."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2004)

When the scouts return and report that the battle is over Ki'Willis will send the party forwards. Except for the scouts and the ethereal Bebiliths she will keep her new recruits at a safe distance behind her, where they can not be seen by whoever the party encounters but can easily be called upon to defend her.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2004)

OOC: Matron Ki'Willis does not have the ability to communicate with the Bebiliths.  Tierak has the ability to communicate to the Bebiliths somehow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2004)

ooc: The bebiliths don't understand Abyssal?

Ki'Willis orders Tierak to convey her order to the bebiliths.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2004)

OOC: According to Ki'Willis's memories from the Matron of House Morcane, these two Bebiliths have only ever taken orders from Tierak.  Like most creatures from the Abyss, they probably have some understanding of Abyssal.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 2, 2004)

"How long *cough* does it take for me*cough* to 'get back', *cough cough* so to say,"


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2004)

Velasta responds to Torellan.

"You'll be back before you know it.  A whole new you.  With immortality stretching out before you."


Velasta pushes Torellan against a stone door and leans against the door herself.  Their combined body weight opens the unlocked door and it swings inward.

The dark tomb stretches almost sixty feet inward, with alcoves on the left and the right.  A large sarcaphogus is in the center of the tomb.

Velasta leads Torellan to the sarcaphogus.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2004)

"So, where does _my_ bed go? *cough* I hope I don't have to share with a human. *cough cough*"
Torellan looks the sarcophagus over.
"So, *cough cough* how does this thing *cough* open?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 4, 2004)

ooc: Bump.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 4, 2004)

*Narcelia, Elder Daughter, Cleric of Lolth*

Narcelia continues to wait, holding on to Nightchill just as grimly as before. _Velasta better not be doing this to separate the party,_ she thinks to herself as she glances around the cavern continuously. _I'm not sure I like this Kiransalee and her 'favored' children._


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 5, 2004)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 12*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Upon seeing his morningstar in Carcelon’s hand he will precede over to her and quietly ask, “I’m sure both of us would rather have a weapon we trust with the sounds of battle so close…”




As Kilcif approaches & holds out his hand Carcelon hands back his morning star.  

As she hands it back Carcelon responds in an amused tone, with just a hint of steely anger as an undertone;
"True enough.  I would expect however that next time there's a group of simple skeletons against us you'll be around to wield it against them instead of leaving it to me."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif face shows slight annoyance but mostly with an apologetic look, “I’ll levee the spells and Spellcraft to you but if I was to make a guess at what happened to me I would suspect more than simple skeletons.”

Hoping to change the subject to anything other than his failure he ask, “So what happened to the gnoll?”


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 5, 2004)

"He fled.  Apparently he was more afraid of us than we were of him.  I'd be suprised if that's the last we see of him though."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif feeling a bit uneasy about the revelation speaks, “Like wise I doubt that is the last of him.”


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking to the Drow Matron for some sign of how they were to proceed, Kripp muses upon the fortunes of this House in the last few days, hours,even...
Oh, what a treacherous lot the Dark Elves were.
He just loved them...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Looking to the Drow Matron for some sign of how they were to proceed,




ooc: It's out of my hands. Once the skeleton-tentacle battle is over we'll move into the next cave.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: It's out of my hands. Once the skeleton-tentacle battle is over we'll move into the next cave.



OoC:Shall we proceed to the battle, then?
IC

Kripp wondered aloud 'Dangers new,ahead lie,wonders Kripp...better look,we get, thinks Kripp...'
With that, Kripp moves forwards to see what he can ascertain of the battle between the skeletons and the Tentacled Monster.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp wondered aloud 'Dangers new,ahead lie,wonders Kripp...better look,we get, thinks Kripp...'
> With that, Kripp moves forwards to see what he can ascertain of the battle between the skeletons and the Tentacled Monster.





Ki'Willis gestures for Kripp to proceed, wondering why she hasn't gotten any report from the scouts in a while.


----------



## Endur (Jan 7, 2004)

The scouts return and report to Matron Ki'Willis that the battle is finished.  The Black Tentacles destroyed the skeletons.  The tentacles waved for about thirty seconds after finishing the skeletons, and then abruptly vanished.

The scouts report that at the top of the staircase, there appears to be a group of drow.

As Matron Ki'Willis and her party cautiously proceed closer to the surface raiders, they enter into a large cavern dominated by a huge statue of a hybrid between an insectoid creature and a humanoid.  Matron Ki'Willis recognizes the statue as being one of the lost gods, a god of the surface world that is no longer worshipped and has been forgotten by the realms above.  

None of the graves in this cavern have been disturbed.

As they pass through the cavern, one of the drow flashes the hand signal for treachery and points at a shadow near the base of the Insect creature.

When you approach closer, you realize that a drow elf is hiding, kneeling on the floor, almost in worship, before the insectoid giant.


At the top of the Stairs, the raiders continue to cough and suffer the results of Yellow Mold Poisoning.  

Randal Morn, Lord of Daggerdale, says one word in common,  "Vengence" and dies.

All of the human prisoners appear to be dead from a combination of the cold and the mold.  

Quertus and the remaining drow survive, although some are severely weakened.  Quertus himself thinks he would be dead if his magical belt was any less potent.

Velasta and Torellan have not returned from their excursion.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2004)

Ki'Willis leaves Tierak behind, just out of sight of the raiding party with the rest of the new recruits, and carefully proceeds with Carcelon, Kripp, Kilcif, her spiders and the ethereal bebiliths towards the statue. She observes the kneeling drow for a moment, then she approaches him with her flail and her rod at hand. 

(ooc: I assume the statue is out of the visual range of the rest of the raiders)

"You should thank the Spider Queen that you are still alive. She only rarely forgives failure such as yours, but perhaps she can still have some use for you in this state of existance. Look at me, fool."


----------



## Endur (Jan 7, 2004)

The Insectoid statue is where the star is marked on the map I uploaded previously.  It is the cavern before the cavern where the tentacles fought the skeletons.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54053&page=42&pp=25


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Insectoid statue is where the star is marked on the map I uploaded previously.  It is the cavern before the cavern where the tentacles fought the skeletons.




ooc: I thought that was the cave where we waited for the battle to end.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2004)

Not sure yet if the threat of the Undead is passed, Kripp will hold off on healing any of the Drow, since his _Cures_ might be needed elsewhere...


----------



## Endur (Jan 8, 2004)

The drow kneeling before the Insectoid statue does not respond to the words from Matron Ki'Willis.

Eilsewhere, Velasta and Torellan have removed the lid from the stone sarcophagus.  A dead body lies unmoving before them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2004)

Ki'Willis prods him with her rod and moves so that she can see his face.


----------



## Endur (Jan 9, 2004)

The kneeling drow doesn't move or otherwise react to repeated prods.  After removing the hood from his piwafwi, Matron Ki'Willis recognizes her adopted son Dariel.  He does not seem to be responding to you and is obviously suffering from shock and various wounds.

The wounds do not appear to have been caused by the huge statue.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2004)

"No signs of life? *cough* Not really a *cough* surprise, you'd think *cough* that it's boring enough to *cough* kill you just laying in *cough* a coffin."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2004)

Ki'Willis turns her head, looking for whoever could have reduced Dariel to such a state. Though she realises that the statue may be the possible source of the enchantment she doesn't discount other possibilities.
She then turns back to Dariel, tenderly touching his face and speaking quietly in a soothing, almost loving tone "I am here now, my boy, the danger has passed for now. You are safe, unless you cannot offer a satisfying explanation for how you found yourself in this predicament." Her last words are said humorously, but with a hidden dark undertone. As she speaks she checks his pulse, his pupils and other vital signs to try to find any clue to what caused his condition.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 9, 2004)

Seeing that he's unable to offer any kind of response Ki'Willis retrieves one of the wands of Cure Light Wounds and heals his physical injuries.  
Since they are hard pressed for time she decides to place Dariel in her empty Portable Hole, and gestures for Kilcif to assist her. 

Then the group continues forwards, the Morcane's hopefully following but staying just out of visual range of whoever the party encounters.


----------



## Endur (Jan 9, 2004)

Velasta laughs hysterically at Torellan's sense of humor.

The dead body continues to lie there, but it does not smell bad.

Leaning against Torellan and helping to support him, Velasta suddenly grabs a handful of Torellans hair and shoves his head down into the Sarcophagus.  Torellan is coughing yellowish blood into the sarcophagi while his throat is pressing against the face of the dead body.


Meanwhile, Matron Ki'Willis rejoins the surviving surface raiders at the top of the staircase.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 10, 2004)

Ki'Willis regards the raiders with an unreadable look, her gaze sweeping across the dead or dying slaves with contempt before she turns to Zedar Tsarran. "Is this all that remains of the force that was assigned to your command? I take it you encountered harder resistance than you had expected. Perhaps you should account for what has happened to your unit, Tsarran."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2004)

Chiming in at the Matron's side, Kripp adds 'Great must be, enemies. to lay low, a Party from House-Great.
Looking about, Kripp casts _Detect Magic_ from one of his Wands and scans the room, paying partucular attention to the kneeling Drow and the Statue.


----------



## Endur (Jan 10, 2004)

When Kripp cast detect magic on the statue and the kneeling drow, he detected magic upon both of them.  The statue radiated a strong transmutation aura and the kneeling drow radiated magical auras consistent with Dariel's character sheet.

Later, after the party passed through "the hall of shattered bones and open graves" and went up the staircase, if Kripp detected magic, he detected magic consistent with the character sheets of the other characters.

At first the sitting drow pays no attention to Matron Ki'Willis.  He just continues to sit there, holding an empty liquid container.  Then he pushes the clay jar to the side.  Looking up at Matron Ki'Willis, Zedar T'sarran speaks.

"I am not now what I once was.  I will soon be amongst the undead.  Things will be different.

"Your questions will not matter then.  But I will answer them now.

"We have taken no losses.  The only deaths, so far, are a few meaningless humans.

"But three of us have breathed deeply of the spores of the yellow mold.  I can feel the mold growing in my lungs.  Quertus and Torellan breathed deeply as well.  Perhaps the wizard knows magic to prolong his life, perhaps not.  

"Torellan stumbled off with Velasta.  I know not where or why, nor do I care."




			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Chiming in at the Matron's side, Kripp adds 'Great must be, enemies. to lay low, a Party from House-Great.
> Looking about, Kripp casts _Detect Magic_ from one of his Wands and scans the room, paying partucular attention to the kneeling Drow and the Statue.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2004)

Torellan gasps in surprise, breathing in some of the blood he was coughing out, as Velasta graps his hair. 
"Wat- *cough* Watch it! *cough cough* You're g- *cough* going to kill me *cough cough* before he gets a *cough* a bite!"
Judging by Torellan's tone, he is now joking to supress his own rising fear rather than amusing Velasta.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Looking up at Matron Ki'Willis, Zedar T'sarran speaks.
> 
> "I am not now what I once was.  I will soon be amongst the undead.  Things will be different.
> 
> ...




Ki'Willis brushes a bit of dust of her sleeve with a dismissive wave of a hand. _Don't be so certain we'll leave your corpse intact, heretic._ "And the rest of you? The Lich, the other vampires. Not to mention two dozen commoners and other beasts of burden. Since you did not include them among your losses I must conclude that they have abandoned you, likely under Dorina's order. In this whole affair you are no more than a bait, an expendable pawn to be used to weaken the resources of house Millithor in preparation for her ultimatum. Can you really be so sure that you will be brought back at all?"


ooc: What does Ki'Willis and the others know about yellow mold? Is it a permanent (though curable) condition or does it wear off in time?


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

Zedar presses his hands against the floor, testing his strength.  

Then he responds to Matron Ki'Willis, 
"Eilos?  He rode off on his own.  No idea where he went.

"We couldn't take riding beasts with us.  Too cold on the surface.  It would be too cold for them to survive even in this corridor.  They must have been returned to the stables long ago.

"I, a pawn?  My sister's pawn?"

Zedar uses the pole of his dire flail to prop himself up as he stands up on his feet.  His skull helm is attached to his belt.  Once up, he swings the pole of the flail lightly.

"This raid was my plan!  MINE!  I wanted immediate vengence against Daggerdale!  Irae and Dorina counseled patience.  They said to wait for the Great Revenance!  I refused!"
 

Zedar walks, his anger providing increasing strength, and begins to swing his flail at the dying humans, focusing his anger on the two female human priestesses.  Smashing their skulls in.  
"They captured me long ago and tried to convert me to their pathetic surface world gods.  I will have my vengence.  They will all die!"


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

ooc: Ki'Willis and the others know that yellow mold is usually fatal if it grows within your lungs.  If you survive, its curable.


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

Velasta laughs as she rubs her body against Torellan suggestively while forcing his head down into the sarcophagus.  Torellan realizes that Velasta is actually stronger than he is.

"I told you I would not let Velina kill you."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2004)

_I really don't like how that sounds like she's going to do it instead, just to prevent her sister from doing it..._ Torellan thinks to himself, as he gives in and lets himself be lowered inside.
"So? *cough* Can I still en- *cough* enjoy the joys of life *cough* when I'm *cough* a living dead?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2004)

'Bloop!'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif grips his morningstar as he picks it up of the ground, he had only sat it down for a second as he dumped the rest of the “young” drow into the portable hole provided by the Matron.  Kilcif can’t help but wonder if she can do this, to as far as he can tell a loved one, what she would do to him if his role was reversed with the young male drow.  

Shuddering and turns his attention to the chamber in the hopes of freeing his mind from his unpleasant thoughts but he finds no relief as his eyes lingered on the huge statue one more time, _Oh I hope your too ugly to be alive…_


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

As Kilcif scans the huge alien insectoid statue, he notices deformitied on certain parts of the statue.  Almost as if someone had pounded on parts of the statue, or the statue had pounded on someone.

Then Matron Ki'Willis leads the party beyond the statue, into the next cavern where the Tentacled creature fought the skeletlons, and then up a staircase beyond that cavern to rejoin the remainder of House Millithor.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2004)

Ki'Willis turns her head and looks at the other raiders, a dark emotion lurking in the depths of her eyes. "Perhaps one of you can tell me more, give me some kind of report of what has happened. But other matters are more urgent. Who among you is suffering worst from the mold? And does anyone know where Torellan and Velina have run off to? Did he at least appear to act of his own free will, or did none of you consider the possibility that he may have been _Dominated_?"


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

Velasta responds to Dalamar, almost tendery, "My aunt Dorina still experiences a type of joy, although I have heard that many of your senses change when you cross over." 

Dalamar suddently realizes that the eyes of the dead human have opened.  As has the mouth that is next to Dalamar's throat.


Of the four surface raiders, Matron Ki'Willis can readily recognize that Quertus and Zedar look the worst off of the surface raiders, besides the slain humans.  Marckarius and Narcelia look relatively well.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2004)

Ki'Willis unbuckles her belt and hands it over to Quertus."You may use this for now, it should help restore some of the health you have lost"

ooc: Belt of Health +6


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

Quertus looks much better while wearing the belt, although he is still more frail than usual.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif not wanting to deal with the Matron and her possible anger moves over to Kripp and tells him of his observations of the statue and adds with a low whisper, “I don’t trust that statue…”


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2004)

"Be tender, this is my first time with a vampire."
Torellan closes his eyes and waits for the inevitable. And hopes that he will indeed return from beyond the grave.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif not wanting to deal with the Matron and her possible anger moves over to Kripp and tells him of his observations of the statue and adds with a low whisper, “I don’t trust that statue…”




Nodding to the Bugbear,Kripp observes the statue <Know-Religion +11>.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ki'Willis turns her head and looks at the other raiders, a dark emotion lurking in the depths of her eyes. "Perhaps one of you can tell me more, give me some kind of report of what has happened. But other matters are more urgent. Who among you is suffering worst from the mold? And does anyone know where Torellan and Velina have run off to? Did he at least appear to act of his own free will, or did none of you consider the possibility that he may have been _Dominated_?"




Bump


----------



## Xael (Jan 12, 2004)

Quertus has been sitting on the floor and leaning to the wall for most of the time. He has taken the sword of the dales and is holding it. He's been silently cursing the whole mess inside his mind. Morn's death annoyed him greatly, but when he heards Zedar proudly declaring the raid as his planning, Quertus' grip on the sword tighens. 

_*Your plan!? Vengeance?! What kind of an idiot is this guy? He's raving like a child. Pathetic fool! All this for nothing!*_

He wears the belt and slightly nods to Matron as thanks. His eyes are fixed upon Zedar, and he is glaring this coldly, as if waiting for him to give better excuse.

He then asvers to Matron: "Considering the comments he tossed while he left, I'd say Torellan is quite himself. He shouldn't be too far away."

_*But why are you here, my dear matron? Have you already conquered Szith Morcane, or perhaps...*_, Quertus ponders.

OOC: Yes, I'm still here. Sorry for absence. I don't really have an excuse.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> He then aswers to Matron: "Considering the comments he tossed while he left, I'd say Torellan is quite himself. He shouldn't be too far away."




"Then we shall seek him out momentarily. Before that we have one more task to attend to, I really don't feel like waiting for the issue to resolve itself. It's so much more satisfying to deal with it in person..." As they walk to rejoin the remaining members of House Morcane she signals to her family, so that Zedar cannot see it. "At my command."

She smiles coldly at Tierak, and gestures towards Zedar
"Tierak, allow me to introduce Zedar Tsarren." Sign: "Kill Him!" "Zedar, I regret that you are not valuable enough to be allowed to continue your existance."

She strikes against Zedar with her Rod of the Viper, the fangs of the weapon glistening with deadly poison.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2004)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 12*

OOC:  Sorry for dissappearing the last few days.  I got called off on a last-minute business trip and didn't have time or access to post.  Hopefully the actions I'm about to post won't revise history too much. 

[Earlier, when the kneeling figure is revealed to be Dariel]
After examining him, if she belives it will cure what ails him, Carcelon will cast _Remove Paralysis_ on Dariel and then restore it to memory using her _Pearl II_.

[Next, while the Matron is conversing with Zedar]
Carcelon moves to Quertus, clearly irritated that the group that went on the surface raid returned in such a sorry state and uses her _Prayer Bead_ to cast _Remove Disease_.  She then casts _Restoration_ on him and restores it to memory using her _Pearl IV_.

[When the Matron orders the attack on Zedar]
Carcelon steps toward Zedar and lashes out at him with her Scourge.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif almost finds himself unprepared to attack on the Matron’s command but luckily the cravens and statue had left him unnerved.  He steps forward and takes his swings with his morningstar.


----------



## Endur (Jan 12, 2004)

When Matron Ki'Willis orders Tierak Morcane to attack, Tierak mentally commands the Bebiliths to appear.  Five other drow run forward.  

The Matron steps forward and swings at Zedar with her rod of the viper.  Carcelon swings her scourge.  Kilcif steps forward and swings his morning.  Zedar is soon surrounded on five sides.  And the massive demonic spiders reach over the drow to attack Zedar.

Zedar is torn to pieces (literally, including his armor).  His gleaming, spinning, lethal flail never has the chance to take another life.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

The Matron smiles in grim delight, turns to lok at them all and speaks. "Well done. Strip the corpse of everything of value, then destroy it thoroughly. You," she gestures to Kilcif, "and you," the Araneas, "lead us to Torellan and Velina, from the top of the stairs."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

Suprised by the attack and annoyed at such a waste of a _Sacrifice_, Kripp watches the Drow tear their enemy apart, keeping his eyes peeled <See Invisible and Ethereal> for any unknown dangers.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 13, 2004)

Carcelon quickly looks through Zedar's belongings, collecting anything that looks valuable and then follow the Matron up the stairs


----------



## Endur (Jan 13, 2004)

After Carcelon cast "Remove Paralysis" on Dariel, he quickly recovered.  He remembers the ghoul clawing him, and then being unable to move as the ghoul lifted him.  

The ghoul placed Dariel in front of the statue and arranged his piwafi to hide him.

Dariel doesn't remember anything happening after that until the Matron found him.


After Zedar fell in battle, the party collected his belongings.  (I need to know what "destroy his body" means).

Then as they are about to go looking for Velasta and Torellan, Velasta walks up to them and calls out to Matron Ki'Willis.

"Ahhh, Matron Ki'Willis, someone has been trying to block our return.  They locked the door to the surface and sent a horde of skeletons and a poison cloud against us.  Torellan was slain and several of us are still suffering from the poison."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After Zedar fell in battle, the party collected his belongings.  (I need to know what "destroy his body" means).



ooc: Chop him up a little more, perform unholy (but quick) rites of defacement, the usual. (no spellcasting,)



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Then as they are about to go looking for Velasta and Torellan, Velasta walks up to them and calls out to Matron Ki'Willis.
> 
> "Ahhh, Matron Ki'Willis, someone has been trying to block our return.  They locked the door to the surface and sent a horde of skeletons and a poison cloud against us.  Torellan was slain and several of us are still suffering from the poison."



Ki'Willi's eyes narrow slightly, and she does not look at all amused. Her voice is cold as she continues to stride towards the vampire.
"Indeed? I was led to believe that my son was still alive when you walked off with him. I see no reason to take your word over that of all the others in your unit, and since you are obviously lying to me I have to assume that you are responsible for his death. This is very unfortunate indeed, I will have to insist that your mother punishes you most severely..."


----------



## Endur (Jan 14, 2004)

Velasta responds to Matron Ki'Willis with a cheerful smile on her face.

"Dorina regards you highly.  She will undoubtedly inflict a severe punishment on me.  

"Although she would inflict severe punishment on me even if you did not ask.  She will be quite wroth with me over Zedar's passing."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif is interested in the flail or any other weapons that Lady Carcelon leaves behind. (If any.)  While the others talk he smashes the remains of Zedar’s face with his morningstar, _Good bye to bad rubbish._

Kilcif nods at the Matron’s request but waits till everyone is finished talking.  Afterwards he slowly makes his way up the stairs as requested.









*OOC:*


Spot, search, listen, and the usually checks. 

PC broke up the party boys and girls…    Endur could you please place a link in here to the new OOC thread when you get a chance to make one.  

*Whispers*  I don’t think he realizes the game thread is about the same length.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

OoC:Cast another Detect Magic on the dead drow that Kiclif is smushing. Cast Restoration if needed on the wounded Drow wearing the Matron's belt (whatever his name is, they all look the same to me).
Change to a Drow appearance with the Hat of Disguise.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Velasta responds to Matron Ki'Willis with a cheerful smile on her face.
> 
> "Dorina regards you highly.  She will undoubtedly inflict a severe punishment on me.
> 
> "Although she would inflict severe punishment on me even if you did not ask.  She will be quite wroth with me over Zedar's passing."




Ki'Willis frowns but continues to move forwards until she's standing in front of Velasta, silently wishing her allies would move themselves into position. "So you have managed to get Zedar killed as well, tsk tsk, such a waste of resources. I should punish you right here, but I doubt Dorina would appreciate that so I will have to escort you back to Szith Morcane. Do not attempt to flee." 

ooc: Where is everyone? Could Velasta have seen them slaughter Zedar from where they met her? How many allies are within striking distance of Velasta?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*









*OOC:*


Kilcif is close enough to smell her rout, which is to say, by your side as always. 

Endur, any chance that someone as strong as Kilcif could use the blunt end of a weapon, like a wooden handle or a javelin, as a stake?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2004)

OOC: Carcelon is standing near Zedar's corpse, which she just looted.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Kilcif is close enough to smell her rout, which is to say, by your side as always.
> ...




ooc:
Oh, I really don't think she's been dead long enough to rot. She spent no more than a handful of minutes in Szith Morcane before they left for the crypts, and the crypts are near 0 degrees celcius. A corpse needs several hours in normal room-temperature before the decay becomes noticeable (I hope), especially when it is intact.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc:Oh, I really don't think she's been dead long enough to rot. She spent no more than a handful of minutes in Szith Morcane before they left for the crypts, and the crypts are near 0 degrees celcius.












*OOC:*


I was talking about the really dead vampire that's been walking around Szith Morcane for weeks if not months.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was talking about the really dead vampire that's been walking around Szith Morcane for weeks if not months.




ooc: Yeah, that makes more sense . 
-

Ki'willis glances at the vampire, seconds away from ordering her execution. A faint whiff of something rotten makes her wonder just what kind of creatures Velasta has been feeding on lately. Troglodytes come to mind.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Oh, I really don't think she's been dead long enough to rot. She spent no more than a handful of minutes in Szith Morcane before they left for the crypts, and the crypts are near 0 degrees celcius. A corpse needs several hours in normal room-temperature before the decay becomes noticeable (I hope), especially when it is intact.




OoC:You aren't rotting anymore. If you recall, when a new 'morning' had arrived and i had switched spells out, I took/cast Gentle Repose for you. It was in my post just prior to leaving for Gencon West back on the 12-14th sometime.


----------



## Endur (Jan 15, 2004)

OOC: Since Kripp switches spells at midnight, then Kripp has not taken gentle repose yet.  Kripp knew about "vampires" when you switched spells, but information that the Matron was undead was not yet available then.

Also, Velasta is not a vampire.  She is a normal drow woman.  And, you are not sure if she saw what happened to Zedar.  Possibly she did.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

This game continues on the next thread...


----------

